# OWL - Marktplatz



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo OWL'er,

hier einmal ein Thread für unsere Suche / Verkaufe- Angebote! Bitte bei Versand das Geschäft über eine Anzeige im Bikemarkt durchführen. Das bringt Sicherheit und durch das erwerben des Design-Häkchens (zusehen <---- hier bei mir) die nötige Unterstützung für unser Forum.


Viel Spaß und gute (Ver-)Käufe


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2010)

So dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

1x verstellbarer RadstÃ¤nder fÃ¼r fast alle GrÃ¶Ãen | Befestigung am Schnellspanner | 10â¬ http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/227443/cat/500

1x kaum gefahrenes Orbea Pallejo Chilli (Dirt-bike) | RS Tora U-turn | SLX | 550â¬ http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/228189/cat/500

1x fast neuer COWON S9 MP4-Player | 32gb | AMOLED-Display | 220â¬ http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/270318/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik. (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, man darf den Marktplatz auch für Gesuche nutzen. Dachte ich frag erstmal hier, bevor ich alles neu kaufe.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Lenker, mein 600mm ist mir zu schmal. Sollte nen Riser sein und 31,8mm Klemmung haben.
Desweiteren suche ich noch Klickpedale, Plattformpedale, Gabel-/Dämpferpumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz, Sigma Twistlock Halterung und einen Radständer für im Keller.
Irgendwer noch was in der Garage oder im Keller liegen? Angebote gern per PN.
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

bzgl. Lenker kann ich dir evtl. helfen. Ich habe noch ein paar Zuhause liegen, evtl. ist da der passende dabei. Ich poste es, sobald ich Zuhause bin.

Ich hätte noch billige CMP-Pedalen hier liegen. Klobig - schwer - stabil bei 80kg und sau billig. Sind gebraucht und gehen für nen 10er weg. Allerdings sind sie für dein Rad eher schlecht geeignet, weils dann gleich enn halben Kilo mehr wiegt 


*@ all: ja hier darf man auch suchen *


----------



## Deister Koffer (6. Juli 2010)

Giant Anthem X 3 Rahmen (S)
Kann das Rad auch aufbauen/umbauen  !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=285472
Bei Interesse melden !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Deister Koffer


----------



## Peter88 (12. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe:

Magura marta sl gold 
160mm
IS 2000
carbon bremshebel
v + h

Magura marta silber
160mm
IS 2000
Vr.

margura julie
160mm
PM
Hr.


Alle aus dem jahr 2006. Aber teilweise erst seit 1,5 jahren im einsatz.
Bilder findet ihr in meinen album.
Weiteres per PN oder mail.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## poekelz (16. Juli 2010)

Preise für die Marta GOLD?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Preise für die Marta GOLD?



wirst du wohl erst montag erfahren, da peter bei der salzkammergut-throphy ist.


----------



## daywalker71 (19. Juli 2010)

Aus traurigem Anlass trenne ich mich von...

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich, da ich derzeit eher seltener durch die Foren stöbere. Ziemlich heftige Tage gewesen. Alternativ: ingrimmsch(ät)mutterbrett.de

*Frameset: Specialized FSR BigHit Expert,* 48cm, verstellbare Geometrie (Lenkwinkel, Federweg hinten). Rahmen im besten Zustand mit div. Anbauteilen. 250,- Euro (VB)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/289612/cat/46





****
*Custom PC (Eigenaufbau) zum daddeln:* http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=289701
- Thermaltake Alu Gehäuse
- AMD Athlon [email protected] (3,4GHz) - (Hardwaremod, vom Spezi Shop gemacht)
- Thermalright 945U, Vollkupfer, Verschraubt
- Mainboard müsste sein: ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe (muss ich nachschauen, sonst was vergleichbar gutes!)
- 1 GB RAM (Evtl. 1,5GB)
- Grafikkarte: X850pro

Festplatten (genug) + DVD natürlich auch

PC diente bei uns als LAN Party Sklave für die die ohne PC kamen. Bei Interesse schau ich auch alles ganz genau nach! Logo

*Auf Wunsch ggf. auch mit Dell 17" TFT, Mouse und Tastatur.*
(TFT gegen Gebot auch einzeln)

*Preis: VB*

******

Nicht benutzte Neuteile, liegen aber (originalverpackt) schon einige Zeit in meinem Schrank da das Notebook dann doch nicht gekommen ist 

1. Netzteil: IBM Lenovo AC-Adapter 90W for ThinkPad (NP: 40-60Euro)

Plus

2. Port Replicator: IBM Lenovo ThinkPad Essential Port Replicator (NP: ca. 100 Euro)
Type: 250510W
Infos: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_Essential_Port_Replicator

*Preis: zusammen 60 Euro (VB)*


----------



## Peter88 (20. Juli 2010)

> Preise für die Marta GOLD?



Ich werde die woche bilder machen wenn ich eine digicam in die finger kriege. Und die bremse begutachen um einen fairen preis zu finden.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2010)

meld dich wenn du ne cam brauchst, oder komm grade mit der bremse vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2010)

Habe auch ein paar Sachen abzugeben:
MTB Lenker Easton EA30 Lowriser 635mm oder Easton EA70 MonkeyBar Lowriser
Vorbau Easton EA70 Oversize 90mm
Cube Griffe Fritzz Grip oder Race Grip
neue Formula Bremsscheiben
neuwertige XT Kurbelgarnitur HT2 FC-M770
Disc-LRS Cube/Alexrims ZX24 RFR mit XT-Naben, kpl in black
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290262/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/288346/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290001/cat/500


----------



## schorschi (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen wunderschönen Singlespeeder im Angebot:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=289049

Zustand ist sehr gut, das Bike ist immer liebevoll gepflegt worden.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juli 2010)

Ich biete noch einen Schwalbe Muddy Mary Performance Draht in 2,5" an. Wenn's hoch kommt 80km bei Schnee gelaufen. Konnte ihn durch den Bruch nicht viel fahren ...

12â¬


----------



## Peter88 (23. Juli 2010)

Das mit den bilder hochladen läuft irgendwie nicht.
hier nur das  wo man die "Beschädigung" sehen kann. sind Schleifspuren die im montieren zustand nicht auffallen sollten. ..is am hinteren bremssattel






Weiteres zum goldenen marta set:

Die vordere bremsleitung hat einen leichten knick. die funktion ist dadurch aber nicht beeinträchtigt. Im notfall kann man die leitungg ja für kleines geld tauschen..

Weder bremsscheiben noch beläge sind im lieferumfang enthalten

Bremshebel aus carbon

muss neu entlüftet werden

Gebe 2 wochen Garantie auf die Funktion

140euro das set.



Die silberne vorderradbremse ist auch ohne alles.

muss entlüftet werden

Gebe 2 wochen Garantie auf die funktion

60euro


Die Juli für das Hinterrad ist defekt. kein äußerlicher schaden erkennbar Gebe sie für 15 euro an Bastler ab.



Abholung, Übergabe bei einen rennen oder Versand nach wahl

gruß
peter


----------



## h0nk666 (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich verkaufe

Bulls Copperhead 3 
Kaufdatum Juni 2009
Farbe: Weiss
Rahmenhöhe: 52cm
Zustand: Gut

Preis: 750.-

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292085/cat/49

Habe einiges getauscht, genaueres setzte ich in den Bike Markt, sobald ich den Brief bekommen habe 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Juli 2010)

Ich verkaufe:

1. einen nagelneuen Continental Race King 2,25


2. *Cube LTD Race 2010 Gr. L*

etwa 600 km gefahren, keine Macken, nur wenige Gebrauchsspuren
gekauft Ende Dezember 2009

Meldet euch für weitere Infos oder Probefahrt in Bielefeld (Teuto)

Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich es zum WE bei ebay reinsetzen, wäre natürlich noch besser wenn hier jemand ein Bike sucht.
Falls ihr Bekannte habt, die ein richtig gutes, fast neues Bike suchen, her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (31. Juli 2010)

ich habe 2 Sätze davon.Nagelneu! Pro Satz 14,-


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Cube Stereo The One?
Es handelt sich um das 2008er Modell in milky orange in 18".
Das Bike wurde dieses Jahr gekauft und hat knapp 700km runter.

Falls Interesse besteht würde ich es verkaufen, da ich etwas mit mehr Federweg in Planung habe

Bei Fragen und für Verhandlungen bitte eine PN an mich.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. August 2010)

Ich verkaufe wie oben schon beschrieben mein Cube LTD Race und habe es jetzt bei ebay reingesetzt. Falls ihr also Bekannte habt, die was für den Einstieg suchen oder ihr selbst ein Hardtail sucht dann schickt sie zu mir nach Hause zum probe fahren bzw. gebt ihnen diesen Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120609454245&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Muchas Gracias =)


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2010)

dann hoff mal dass sich ein "dummer" findet, sonst pack schonmal die taschentücher aus.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann hoff mal dass sich ein "dummer" findet, sonst pack schonmal die taschentücher aus.



Haae, was bitte soll denn der bloede spruch? 

Das ltd race ist zwar kein all mountain fully aber dennoch ein super bike, besonders fuer einsteiger!


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2010)

Ich denke da ging es eher um ebay, um die Tatsache das du es im schlimmsten Fall deutlich unter Wert hergeben musst ..


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. August 2010)

Also in vielen anderen Bereichen gehen die Sachen wider Erwarten oder wider den Erfahrungen vor 4-5 Jahren höher weg als so. 
Und naja, ich kann mir 2 Bikes einfach nicht leisten, die Anschaffung des Zestys war schon nen Schritt, da ich auch gerade in meine erste eigene Bude gezogen bin...

Daher brauch ich dringend Cash )
Und bei ebay gibts ja auch Mittel und Wege, dass das Bike nicht für 300 Euro weggeht. ;-) Aber im Grunde bestimmt die Nachfrage den Preis und dafür ist ebay eben die größte Plattform. In Sachen Gebrauchtbikes sucht da jeder. Und falls sich doch noch jemand hier findet, umso besser.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## gooni11 (21. August 2010)

Hallo
Verkaufe Sram XO Schaltwerk in gutem Zustand. Funtioniert natürlich einwandfrei.
Kein Spiel oder ähnliches!!

Lediglich die ein oder andere KLEINE Kampfspur hat es.

65 Euro incl Versand.

mfg
[email protected]


----------



## gooni11 (22. August 2010)

UUUUnd noch was kann weg.
NEUWERTIGES Gore Trikot in Größe XL mit Reflektoren (Verschluß-Gore Zeichen usw) und 2 großen Taschen mit Reißverschluß auf dem Rücken.

30ig Euro + 2 Euro Versand
mfg

[email protected]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gooni11 (24. August 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Verkaufe Sram XO Schaltwerk in gutem Zustand. Funtioniert natürlich einwandfrei.
> Kein Spiel oder ähnliches!!
> 
> ...



Ok OK.... dann geh ich ein wenig runter.... *50 Euro + Versand.. * weniger wird es nicht!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotsoul76 (24. August 2010)

..hallo owl..

..es steht schon im flohmarkt, aber hier ergibt sich evtl noch schneller, bzw "näher" etwas..ich such einen *fahrradanhänger für kinder* der marke *cannondale*..idealerweise wäre es das *modell B006* in gelb, mit sonnenverdeck, regendach und natürlich kupplung für die sattelstange..ich mache abstriche aufgrund der rarität des geräts, falls es nicht genau das modell sein sollte..ihr könnt im forum ein bild sehen (im beitrag von "horst link"), wenn ihr "klassischen fahrradanhänger"-beiträge sucht..
..auch wenn ihr einen bekannten habt, der nicht in owl wohnt, könnt ihr bitte bescheid sagen..naja, außer er wohnt in passau oder so, gell ihr wißt schon..ich fahr wohl weit dafür, aber nicht quer durchs land..


..mfg..der jan..


----------



## nippelspanner (25. August 2010)

Mein Teilelager läuft auch über! 

Yeti 575 Rahmen mit Hope Steutersatz:










Rohloff mit allem Zipp und Zapp.
(Siehe unten)


----------



## Carolyli (28. August 2010)

So verkaufe ich jetzt auch mal was, und zwar mein Steppenwolf Tycoon XR PRO. 

Es ist absolut *neuwertig*!
Gekauft wurde es Anfang Juni 2009 (also noch Garantie drauf). RahmenhÃ¶he 44 cm (fÃ¼r 1,60m-1,75m groÃe Personen). Laufleistung betrÃ¤gt nur ca. 20 km, da es nur knapp 5 Mal in der Stadt gefahren wurde.

Da ich aus zeitlichen GrÃ¼nden nicht mehr fahren kann und es nutzlos in der Garage rumsteht, mÃ¶chte ich es abgeben. 

*Infos:*

Enduro/All-Mountain Bike, auch fÃ¼rs leichte Freeriden geeignet.

*Bestandteile unteranderem:*

- Marzocchi 44 ATA Gabel
- RockShox Ario 2.2 DÃ¤mpfer
*
Kaufpreis war 2000â¬.*

*Bitte schickt mir bei Interesse ein realistisches Gebot!*

AuÃerdem gebe ich auch gerne, fÃ¼r einen minimalen Aufpreis, noch ein  Prince âWild Heaterâ Kinderfahrrad mit 26 Zoll dazu. Die Gangschaltung  mÃ¼sste repariert werden.

GruÃ,
Caroly         





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. August 2010)

Mein Bike ist jetzt hier zu finden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/300781/cat/43/date/1217356296


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2010)

Ich verkaufe den folgenden Laufradsatz: 

Naben: Shimano XT Centerlock
Felgen Alexrims DP17 schwarz
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3CL 185mm vorne, 160mm hinten

Der Laufradsatz sieht optisch absolut top aus und wurde lediglich 240km gefahren (ausschließlich Waldautobahn)

Preis: jetzt nur noch 70,- KAMPFANSAGE !!!   ... brauch Platz im Keller für Kinderwagen und Co.!!!

Los jetzt, zuschlagen Jungs!!! Der optimale LRS für das Frauchen oder evtl. fürs Stadt-MTB. 

Falls noch einer von euch nen VR für V-Brakes benötigt, haben noch ein
hochwertiges von Mavic (schwarz), fast neu, mit XTR-Nabe, schwarze
DT Swiss Speichen und rote Nippel. Fotos auf Anfrage.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich leg noch ne Avid Juicy Three mit drauf (Kaufdatum: Juni 2010) fÃ¼r insgesamt 150,-â¬. Ebenfalls sehr guter Zustand und kaum gefahren.

Ist sicher nicht Premium Class aber fÃ¼rs Bike der Frau oder des Sohnemanns ne gute Wahl! 
... denkt dran, bald ist Weihnachten!!!


----------



## Domme02 (2. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe: 

SKS T-Knox Multitool mit 8 Funktionen      5â¬
SKS Cage Box Flaschenhalterbox              4â¬


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch die Fotos von der Bremse ...





Lediglich eine kleine Schramme am hinteren Bremssattel ist vorhanden.


----------



## half-devil333 (3. Oktober 2010)

ich verlinke einfach mal zu meinen bikemarktanzeigen:

*ZU VERKAUFEN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2010)

mittlerweile gibt es bei mir nicht nur Car-Audio-Zubehör zu kaufen, sondern auch ne RS Recon 351 und die Tage mein gesamtes CC Rad. Wer also Interesse hat, schaut in meine Bikemarktanzeigen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt ist noch neu neue fox 32 talas dazugekommen fÃ¼r nur 650 â¬ 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/314470


----------



## criscross (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo
habe noch 2 fast neue Rocket Ron 2.1 EVO und 2 Nobby Nic 1.8 EVO abzugeben.

Die Reifen waren mal für ein Leichtbau Projekt, wiegen so ca. 400 gr
und haben ca. 50 km auf den Stollen. Preis, Stk 15 


----------



## gooni11 (22. Oktober 2010)

*Verkaufe 
DEUTER TRANS ALPINE 30 Rucksack
NEUWERTIG!!!*
NP war knapp 90 Euro OHNE Trinkblase..die kost noch einmal 20ig Euro
*50ig Euro FP*.
TRINKBLASE ist dabei aber gebraucht... wurde allerdings nur mit WASSER befüllt und ist TIP TOP SAUBER!!
Das Teil bietet alles was man braucht.... Wertsachenfach...Naßwäschefach usw...Er ist zb unterteilt, das heißt wenn das Ding VOLL ist kann man von UNTEN an das Hauptfach und muß nicht alles auräumen usw usw.
mfg






Ein besonders geräumiger und sehr gut ausgestatteter Radrucksack von Deuter.
 Mit seinen 30 Litern Fassungsvermögen eignet er sich ideal für längere und kombinierte Touren.
 Auch als Wanderrucksack ist er nicht zu verachten! 
Die neuen Soft Edge Meshwings und die anatomischen Schulterträger lassen ihn bei jeder Aktion
 komfortabel und fest sitzen. 
Die weiteren Details: 
Airstripes Rückensystem 
Volumen 30 Liter 
verstellbare Helmhalterung an der Frontseite 
zwei Netzseitentaschen 
zwei Außentaschen mit RV für Kleinkram auf der Frontseite 
unterteilbares Hauptfach mit extra Zugang über das Bodenfach 
3M Reflektoren 
Wertsacheninnenfach 
Trinksystemhalterung (Trinksystem ist optionales Zubehör!)
Lageverstellriemen 
Meshwings und Kompressionsriemen 
Material: Deuter Super Polytex / Deuter Nylon 
Gewicht: 1160g 
Abmessungen: Höhe 53cm Breite 34cm Tiefe 24cm 
mit Regenhülle!


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Oktober 2010)

Der is so gut wie gekauft!!! 

War eh auf der Suche nach nem Bikerucksack in den meine Fotoausrüstung passt. Schaue später noch bei BOC nach anderen Modellen aber ich denke es wird auf den Trans Alpin hinaus laufen.
Wie oft war der denn überhaupt im Einsatz?
Biste später zu Hause?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## half-devil333 (22. Oktober 2010)

muss die sachen aufgrund von geldmangel schnell los werden:


*Element Technic Nickel Wide Flat Bar 760 mm*






Verkaufe leicht gebrauchten Element Technic Nickel Wide Flat Bar. Er hat nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren von den Bremshebeln. Super angenehme KrÃ¶pfung!

Breite: 760mm
Lenkerklemmung: 31.8mm
Back Sweep: 9Â°
Up Sweep: 5Â°
Gewicht: ~ 280g
*
45,- â¬*


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



*Intense Tyre DH Invader FRO Lite Sticky Rubber 2 Ply 2.35*






Verkaufe 2 leicht gebrauchte Intense Tyre Downhill Invader FRO Lite Sticky Rubber 2 Ply Reifen in der GrÃ¶Ãe 26 x 2.35 (wie 2.5er Maxxis). Der vordere hat mindestens noch 90% profil und der hintere 85%.

*Preis je StÃ¼ck: 15,- â¬
Preis fÃ¼r beide: 25,- â¬*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Der is so gut wie gekauft!!!
> 
> War eh auf der Suche nach nem Bikerucksack in den meine Fotoausrüstung passt. Schaue später noch bei BOC nach anderen Modellen aber ich denke es wird auf den Trans Alpin hinaus laufen.
> Wie oft war der denn überhaupt im Einsatz?
> ...



Ich bin jetzt zu haus ja...
Das Teil ist 2 mal benutzt worden (deshalb auch nun der verkauf) und NEUWERTIG!
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich verkaufe 2 neue Shimano RT76 Bremsscheiben im Durchmesser 203mm.

Hier auch im Bikemarkt zu finden http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/319176


----------



## Peter88 (14. November 2010)

*Suche*

slx 28z. oder rennradkasette mit min. 23z. 9fach
in guten zustand


----------



## Peter88 (19. November 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> *Suche*
> 
> slx 28z. oder rennradkasette mit min. 23z. 9fach
> in guten zustand



Suche neben der Kassette weitere antriebsteile:

irgendein Kettenblatt, mitte für Deore oder komplette kurbel von shimano (lx - slx - xt)

9fach shimano schaltwerk deore oder besser


Parts dürfen auch älter sein solange die Laufleistung gering ist


----------



## gooni11 (20. November 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Suche neben der Kassette weitere antriebsteile:
> 
> irgendein Kettenblatt, mitte für Deore oder komplette kurbel von shimano (lx - slx - xt)
> 
> ...



Moin
Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir mal die Tel nr von einem GUTEN Bekannten geben der hat IMMER gute gebrauchte oder auch NEUE aber ältere Modell zb rumliegen.
Der hat wohl auch bestimmt das Ritzel was du brauchst.
Pass auf, ich sende dir mal die Tel Nr per PN und du rufst ihn an.
Sag ihm das Angelo (das bin ich) dich gezwungen hat ihn anzurufen...

hast die Daten per PN
mfg
Angelo


----------



## kris. (20. November 2010)

Hauptsache er kauft nicht die Sachen die ich noch haben möchte.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. November 2010)

Hallo.
Ich suche einen gut erhaltenen Schwalbe Fat Albert Front in 2.4er Breite. 
Könnte dafür einen fast neuen Maxxis Swampthing in 2.5 und 42a zum Tausch anbieten... oder ihn natürlich auch bezahlen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## cauw (1. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

*SUCHE*:
Scheibenbremsset vorne/hinten mit oder ohne Scheiben , Postmount,
Einsatz: AM

GRUß CAUW


----------



## JENSeits (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo CAUW,

ich habe hier ein paar Magur Julie zum Verkauf. Schau dochmal in meinen Bikemarkt rein  Bilder werde ich die Tage auch nachreichen.


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (3. Januar 2011)

So mittlerweile ist mein Angebot geschrumpft.

Allerdings wollte ich einmal nachfragen ob jmd von euch Interesse an einer 1080p Go Pro HD mit HelmzubehÃ¶r hat? Ich wÃ¼rde dann nach Preisen fragen und schauen, das wir gut weg kommen. Momentan hÃ¤tte ich eine fÃ¼r 300â¬ anzubieten.



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (10. Januar 2011)

Rollentrainer Tacx Cycleforce Swing, neuwertig für 130 abzugeben incl. Reifen (26 Zoll)

Top Angebot 

Also meldet euch


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2011)

Suche kettenblätter für 4 arm kurbel
meine kettenblätter sind nicht mehr fahrbar. der rest des antriebs aber erst 5 tkm alt
neue kb wären mir eigentlich zu schade dafür .. 

Also wenn ihr noch was liegen habt, meldet euch!
was besonderes muss es nicht sein.. deore oder so ist ok


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

ich glaube ich habe noch etwas 
ich schau bei gelegenheit mal nach


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2011)

gut, brauche eigentlich nur das mittlere und neu große


----------



## Zearom (17. Februar 2011)

Als Vorbereitung für die Bikemarkt-Anzeige. Verkauf läuft erst wenn der grüne Haken da ist 

Verkaufe einen *gebrauchten* Giro Ionos 2011 in der Größe L (59 cm bis 63 cm Kopfumfang). Gefahren bin ich mit diesen Helm ca 250 km, der Helm ist natürlich sturzfrei und weist keine Macken und Kratzer auf. Die Polster wurden regelmäßig gewaschen und kommen auch gewaschen beim Käufer an. 

Der Helm ist durch das RocLoc5 System einfach und komfortabel einzustellen und wiegt nur 304 Gramm (Selbst gewogen). Neupreis liegt bei 220 Euro (Bike24, Bike-Discount, CRC)

Ich biete diesen Helm für *175 Euro* an, Versand ist inklusive.
Pics und Links


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2011)

Hupsala, 

nen neuer S Works Helm kostet so ziemlich das gleiche (vllt 20 Kracher mehr) und wiegt 100 gr weniger....


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

Leute,

ich brauche Platz und werde euch mit den Preisen entgegen kommen! Bitte schaut nochmal meine Anzeigen durch 



LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (12. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs .. Hallo KRIS..
Also... Verkaufe meinen Tune Speedneedle in Weiß .. neueste Version!
Neupreis 190 Euro.

Der Sattel ist Technisch TOP und hat keinen Defekt!
Allerdings ist es so das die Weiße Farbe des Leders sich an den Seiten davon macht.
ich hab immer versucht dem mit Edding und Schuhcreme entgegenzuwirken was zwar geholfen hat aber dennoch... man sieht es und am besten wäre es ...
Neu beziehen..kostet ca 30 Euro
Leder ganz ab... umsonst ..
oder mit Lederfarbe lackieren kostet 7 Euro.

oder wem es reicht eben so lassen.

ich hätte von EUCH gern 90 Euro für den Satten da ich WEIß das ich bei Ebay in dem Zustand über 100 Euro bekomme.!!

Ich denke das ist Fair!

[email protected]

Wer mich kennt weiß das ich mit meinen Sachen SEHR gewissenhaft umgehe.
Darum ist der Sattel auch trotz der nicht vermeidbaren Gebrauchsspuren in recht gutem Zustand!
mfg
















*DAS IST DER NEUE!*


----------



## Joscha (13. April 2011)

würd ihn dir sofort abnehmen wenn ich die kohle grad über hätte, doofer april (bzw autoversicherung und so^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (13. April 2011)

also ich sag mal so.... wann hättest du das Geld? also ZU lange sollte es nicht dauern.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. April 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Ich verkaufe mein Grand Canyon 7.0 aus 2007, in L, schwarz - guter Zustand mit neuen Antriebsteilen (Kettenblätter, Kassette, Kette, Leitrollen). Falls ihr oder jemand den ihr kennt Interesse ha(b)t, per PN melden. Das Bike steht in Bielefeld. Siehe auch Bildergelerie.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich weiß, ist nen MTB-Forum, aber vielleicht gibts ja trotzdem nen Bedarf.

Ich stells mal hier ins lokale Forum rein, weil ich nicht der E-Bayer bin, und auch der Meinung bin, dass nen Radkauf persönlich abgewickelt werden sollte.

Rahmenhöhe: Mitte/Oberkante 59cm
Material: Columbus SLX
Teile: Campa, Mavic, 3T; ne genaue Teileliste oder auch mehr Bilder bei Interesse
Drei weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum unter Verkauf.





Falls hier längere Zeit keine Resonanz erfolgt, würde ichs dann auseinander nehmen und in Teilen verkaufen.

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. April 2011)

Ich habe noch 2 Conti Race King hier liegen.

Der eine komplett neu, der andere ca. 200km gefahren.

Bei Interesse PM.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## half-devil333 (25. April 2011)

ich liste mal auf, was ich zur zeit alles zu verkaufen habe:

- Formula Bremssattel Adpater Postmount 185 mm Front
- SDG I-Beam Sattelstütze 27.2 mm

hier noch ein mal alles in einer übersicht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/84329


----------



## epic03 (3. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich verkauf meine gebrauchte 07er Magura Louise Scheibenbremse (ohne Scheiben)
Die Bremse wurde etwa 3 Jahre benutzt, hat daher natürlich Gebrauchsspuren, sie funktionierte bis zuletzt Einwandfrei und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Ich habe die Bremse nie an ihre Grenze bringen können!
Ich wüde die Bremse lediglich demnächst einmal Entlüften.

Postmountaufnahme
Beläge vorne neu, hinten noch ca.75 %
Bilder auf Anfrage

Die Bremse liegt in Detmold, als Preis hab ich mir 65 Euro vorgestellt!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wenn sie schwarz ist, tät sie mich wohl interessieren. 
Haste mal ein Bildchen?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2011)

passende scheiben hab ich noch im schrank...


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Hm,
mal schauen, brauch ich jetzt nicht zwingend.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Verkaufe eine XTR Kurbel FC-M 970 in 170mm

Hat ein paar LEICHTE Macken die sich ja nicht vermeiden lassen aber ist dennoch in SEHR gutem Zustand.
Ich hab die polierte Fläche der Kurbel immer abgeklebt gehabt..... das sagt zu der Tatsache wie ich mit meinen Teilen umgeh ja wohl alles !

Technisch ist sie noch 1 A die Kettenblätter haben bestimmt noch 80ig %.
Ohne Lager .
150 Eu hätt ich gern ich denk das ist mehr als Fair.
mfg
Bild reich ich bei Interesse nach,... bin aber jetzt zu faul da ich mit Hefeweizen auf der Terasse sitze und grad vom Rad fahren wiedergekommen bin....


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2011)

die kurbel nehme ich wohl.

alles weitere per pn.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

äh.... das ging schnell...... 
ich schreib dir mal meine Tel nr per PN


----------



## half-devil333 (10. Mai 2011)

so... das ist noch übrig:

Formula Bremssattel Adpater Postmount 185 mm Front
Spank Smoke Dirt Bike


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

habe in ein paar Tagen ein Satz Crancbrothers Candy 3 Pedalen in schwarz abzugeben. (Das neue Modell aus 2011)

Pedale ist etwa 6 Monate alt und technisch 1A!!!! Optisch mit den üblichen Gebrauchsspuren.

Neupreis, im Netz, liegt bei rund 90 Euro (UVP 119,--)

Preis 45,-- (Aber ohne Cleats)

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Verkaufe ....
*Rahmen Issac Impact Carbon * in super Zustand! 48er oder L Bj 2009
Diser Hat zwar Sichtkarbon... sieht man aber nur bei Sonneneinstrahung  da der Klarlack leicht schwarz eingefärbt ist!
Im Schatten ist der Rahmen dann schwarz weiß ähnlich einer Pearl Lackierung (siehe Bild)
Gewicht weiß ich jetzt so nicht aber das komplette Rad wiegt jetzt wie auf dem Bild 8,9 kg incl Pedale usw also wird er sooo schwer nicht sein.
Preis dachte ich inc XTR Innenlager und Steuersatz an 400 Euro + Versand


*Gabel Magura Durin SL 100 * Bj 2010 2 Wochen alt NEUWERTIG erst Ostern gekauft!!
1360gr wiegt sie und der Gabelschaft ist 19 cm.in schwarz. Rechnung ist dabei wegen Garantie. Die Gabel ist technisch natürlich TIP TOP
Preis 350 Eu + Versand


Verkauf NUR wegen umstieg aus S-Works Hardtail.
Die Teile sind alle in TOP Zustand!!

[email protected]

mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

Servus Leute,

uiii Gooni, du steigst um?!?! Weil beim Isaac dann doch irgendwann ein Gewichtslimit in Sicht ist?!? 


Ich hoffe das passt hier hin, da es nichts mit Bikes zu tun hat, aber da im Plauderthread schon mal darüber geschrieben wurde, dachte ich, ich frage mal nach ob hier jemand Interesse hat:

Ich verkaufe mein Apple Ipad 16Gb 3G. Es wurde etwa 3 Monate (relativ selten) benutzt.
Bin eigentlich zufireden damit, aber irgendwie greife ich zu oft zum Laptop, da ich das damit schneller schreiben kann, oft was für die Uni machen muss etc. und werde wohl NIE mit Apple warm werden (war nun mein 3. Versuch).

Ich stelle es heute auch bei ebay rein, aber wenn jemand Interesse hat, meldet euch (schnell) dann nehme ich es raus. Der Vorteil wäre, ihr könntet vorbei kommen, euch überzeugen dass das Ding in TOP Zustand ist, ich würde einen fairen Preis machen, sodass ihr auf der sicheren Seite seid und günstig wegkommt und ich keine ebay Gebühren zahlen muss.

Also meldet euch bei Intreresse, Besichtigung wäre natürlich jederzeit möglich.

VG
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (23. Mai 2011)

Moin
Hat evt jemand Interesse an einem Satz Tune Schnellspanner!
Sie sind schon etwas älter ,wiegen um 60ig gr und haben Gebrauchsspuren welche sich allerdings in einem normalen Rahmen befinden.
Eigentlich hat nur der hintere Kratzer vom anlehnen irgendwo mal (siehe Bild) sonst recht guter Zustand wie ich finde. 
Ich dachte an 35 Euro + Versand.
[email protected]
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

SUCHE

einen semi-integrierten steuersatz für 1 1/8".
möglichst flach bauend.

hat noch jemand was neues/ gutes gebrauchtes rumfliegen? ist dringend!


war grade dabei mein neues bike aufzubauen und musste feststellen dass bei meinem fsa orbit-z die obere abdeckkappe fehlt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

Meinst Du die Aheadkappe?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

nein, die obere kappe vom steuersatz.

lagerschale - lager - zentrierkonus (dieses messingteil) - *obere kappe* - spacer/ vorbau


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

Achso. Weil Ahead-Kappen hätte ich noch übrig gehabt.

... wann können wir eigentlich mit Fotos vom neuen Bike rechnen?


----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2011)

Im anhang Bilder von den Einzelteilen meines alten Ritchey Steuersatzes......davon zufällig etwas? Müssten noch alle Teile eines Steuersatzes sein.

Die beiden großen unten Links sind die Plastik Abdeckungen. Oder meinst du das blaue oben rechts mit dem Schlitz, das ist aber aus plastik?

Edit:**** ICH SOLLTE MAN GENAU LESEN. DU SUCHST JA KEINE KAPPE SONDER GLEICH NEN NEUEN^^ toll fotos umsonst gemacht  
Den da würde ich nicht mehr verbauen.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Mai 2011)

Wegen Umstieg auf ne Specialized Airtool Pro verkaufe ich meine SKS Pumpe.


SKS Standpumpe Airworx Control

Die AIRWORX wurde als besonders robuste, langlebige Stahlstandpumpe konzipiert. Einfachstes Handling, sicherer Stand und der günstige Preis sind die Hauptmerkmale der neuen Mittelklasse unter den Standkompressoren.

Features:
- Stahlstandpumpe mit standfester Stahl-Bodenplatte
- Langer Hochdruckschlauch mit Dual-Head-Ventilanschluss für alle Ventile
- Obenliegendes, leichter ablesbarer Präzisionsmanometer mit Gummiprotektor

Neupreis 35,-- Euro


*hier jetzt nur 20 Euro *

*Pumpe ist wie NEU!!!*


----------



## freetourer (26. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe ein Paar neue Shimano SH-AM45. Neues, aktuelles Modell. Ungetragen, Etiketten noch dran. Gr. 44

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/381865/cat/500


----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wegen Umstieg auf ne Specialized Airtool Pro verkaufe ich meine SKS Pumpe.
> 
> 
> SKS Standpumpe Airworx Control
> ...



Wie jetzt
PUMPST du denn ab heut nicht mehr..... weißt du wie du dann ausschaust in 2 Jahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (30. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe meine Kind Shock i 900 R Remote Vario-Sattelstütze 31.6x385mm, Hub: 125mm.

Grund ist dass ich Sie ganz einfach nicht so oft nutze (obwohl es schon ein schöner Luxus ist) und ich mein Bike, dass ich ganz schön gemästet habe in letzter Zeit mal wieder etwas abspecken lassen möchte.

Nur kleine Gebrauchsspuren, da ich seh sanft zu ihr war, daher dachte ich so an 100 Euro und will da nicht mehr wirklich handeln.

Bei Interesse bitte PM!

VG


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wegen Umstieg auf ne Specialized Airtool Pro verkaufe ich meine SKS Pumpe.
> 
> 
> SKS Standpumpe Airworx Control
> ...





*Preisupdate: 15,-- Euro*


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe eine automatische Sattelstütze:

Specialized Command Post 

Länge 405mm
Hub 125mm
Durchmesser 30,9mm

Sattelstütze ist wie NEU!!! 
...Funktion 1A, kein Wackeln oder sonstige Verschleißerscheinungen!!!


Neupreis 300

VK: 150!!!


Bilder folgen wenn erwünscht...


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Mai 2011)

Nabend,

hab eine Kind Shock i900 anzubieten.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383122/cat/500

Gruß M.


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

wassn hier los?? alle keinen bock mehr auf die verstellbaren?


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> wassn hier los?? alle keinen bock mehr auf die verstellbaren?



Hier ist halt überall der Leichtbauwahn ausgebrochen 
Wobei ich über Fabians Stütze nachdenke, bin ja selbst Leichtbau, muß mein Rad gar nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Tja, sind aber alle viel zu fett für meins. Brauche ne 27,2er...


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> wassn hier los?? alle keinen bock mehr auf die verstellbaren?



Nö, upgrade auf RS...


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

...und ich hab auf die 2012er Command Post upgegradet...


Command Post 2012


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine automatische Sattelstütze:
> 
> Specialized Command Post
> 
> ...



So hier ist sie im Bikemarkt noch mal mit Fotos:


Anzeige im Bikemarkt


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2011)

Kind Shock Remote Hebel (aktuelles Modell)


Den Hebel habe ich in Verbindung mit meiner alten Command Post benutzt der er von der Optik und Haptik besser als der Originale war.

Neupreis liegt bei unverschämten 50 Euro!!!


VK: 20,-- Euro


----------



## criscross (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da ich meinen Fuhrpark auf 29er umstelle,
biete ich euch aus meinem Reifenlager folgende Reifen in 26 Zoll an :

2 x Mountain King 2,4 Supersonic   NEU  Stk. 15,00â¬
2 x Mountain King 2,4 Supersonic   gebr. Stk. 10,00â¬ -90/95 % Profil
1 x Mountain King 2,2 Supersonic   NEU        15,00â¬
1 x Speed King     2,3 Supersonic   gebr.      10,00â¬ - 95 % "
1 x Maxxis Ardent 2,25                  gebr.     20,00â¬ - 99 % Profil 

Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## criscross (9. Juni 2011)

Biete hier einen absolut neuwertigen SQ-Lab 611 Sattel Mod 2011,
in 13cm Breite an.
Ich habe den Sattel nur 20 km gefahren,
ist mir aber zu schmal.

Neupreis  99,00 â¬ fÃ¼r 60,00 â¬

Bild im Album.


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juni 2011)

Moin
Bevor ich losrenn und mir neue besorge...

Hat zufällig jemand von euch noch einen Satz Rocket Ron Reifen zu Haus rumfliegen die er nicht fährt (warum auch immer)
 gut wäre 2,25 er und Evolution sollten es sein... nicht die billige Performance Version.
Danke

Conte Race King ginge evt auch........

ach und wo ich schon schreibe ....

2 160er Ashima Windcutter könnt ich auch gebrauchen...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2011)

windcutter habe ich.
2x 160mm in silber.

race kings habe ich auch, aber die bekommste nicht!


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Juni 2011)

Hey gooni,

hab noch 2 race king hier rumliegen in 2,25.
der eine ist ungefahren und hat noch die jungfräulichen cm langen Stoppeln und der andere ist hmmmm..... vielleicht so ca. 200km gefahren, daher auch noch top.

Meld dich wenn du sie haben willst.

Tausche auch gegen Nobbys. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2011)

nen raceking in 2,25" will ich sehen!

sind die made in germany?


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Juni 2011)

Verbessere mich:

Sind 2,2er Race King Supersonic made in Germany (steht dick und fett drauf).

Der Gebrauchte ist dreckig (Achtung Schönwetter Fahrer Gooni =P). An den Seiten sind aber sogar immer noch ein paar Reste von den Stoppeln...


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bevor ich losrenn und mir neue besorge...
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand von euch noch einen Satz Rocket Ron Reifen zu Haus rumfliegen die er nicht fährt (warum auch immer)
> ...






Wird er etwa doch vernünftig ????


----------



## kris. (24. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wird er etwa doch vernünftig ????



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, schliesslich schreibt er "Race King".


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wird er etwa doch vernünftig ????



Nein wird er nicht
aber ich brauch ja was für das 8 STD Rennen.. oder auch für meine Winterberg Tour Anfang August...... DA brauch ich nicht mit Flyweight starten.... 
ansonsten fahr ich NUR NOCH Flyweight-.... ist ein geiler Reifen ... wie gemacht für MICH.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2011)

den race-king würde ich dir bei den 8 std. nicht empfehlen. jedenfalls nicht vorne.
such dir was mit mehr grip.

es ist zwar nur diese eine abfahrt, aber ...


----------



## criscross (24. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bevor ich losrenn und mir neue besorge...
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand von euch noch einen Satz Rocket Ron Reifen zu Haus rumfliegen die er nicht fährt (warum auch immer)
> ...


 
ich habe noch einen Satz Rocket Ron EVO 2.1 + einen Satz Nobby Nic EVO 1.8 . Beide Sätze leicht angefahren ( ca. 50km ).Sind aber für deinen Begriff Bleischwer, wiegen Stk. 400 gr.


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ansonsten fahr ich NUR NOCH Flyweight-.... ist ein geiler Reifen ... wie gemacht für MICH.
> mfg


jaja ich sag ja dieses mal gar nichts  


Gruß aus Dresden


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> jaja ich sag ja dieses mal gar nichts
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Dresden



Was meinst du ?? 


Reifen hab ich nun... DANKE
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (26. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Was meinst du ??


Du hast so betont das der Reifen für DICH perfekt ist.        

Dachte du hast keine lust auf eine Diskussion wie beim letzten Mal das das kein richtiger MTB Reifen sondern ein Slick mit Pickeln ist


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Du hast so betont das der Reifen für DICH perfekt ist.
> 
> Dachte du hast keine lust auf eine Diskussion wie beim letzten Mal das das kein richtiger MTB Reifen sondern ein Slick mit Pickeln ist



Ach so.... Ja genau so war es auch. Schön wenn jemand so einen Beitrag mal richtig liest


----------



## KlitzeKleine (29. Juni 2011)

Jemand Interesse? 
Habs im Februar erst gekauft, is noch wie neu!
Über den Preis kann man nochma verhandeln...

Grüßchen...


----------



## melcom (29. Juni 2011)

verkaufe nen ghost amr 7700 lector carbon.Neu keine 10km gefahren.
modell 2010.
+ nc 17 magnesium pedalen 
+ ks sattelstütze einstellbar vom lenker.
preis vhb 2600
 neu preis des bikes 2799
pedale 75
sattelstütze 180


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe den folgenden Laufradsatz:
> 
> Naben: Shimano XT Centerlock
> Felgen Alexrims DP17 schwarz
> ...



SUUUUPER Schnäppchen Jungs, ich brauche Platz daheim, daher zum Sensationspreis!


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> SUUUUPER Schnäppchen Jungs, ich brauche Platz daheim, daher zum Sensationspreis!



Wenn dir das bis zum Treffen reicht, die LR zu mir.
wird dann nen schöner Strassensatz fürs Cube.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn dir das bis zum Treffen reicht, die LR zu mir.
> wird dann nen schöner Strassensatz fürs Cube.
> 
> Stefan



Zum Ersten ...
zum Zwoten ...
Zummmmmmmmm Dritten!!!

Verkauft! Der LRS geht somit an den älteren Herrn mit dem Krückstock in der letzten Reihe! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ... ich lege sogar noch einen Hope-Aufkleber obendrauf!!!


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2011)

Hope for Besserung oder wie 
zumal da nen Satz Martas im Zulauf ist, damit die Kiste überhaupt wieder läuft, dank an Gooni für den Tipp.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute!
Ich suche folgendes:

1x 22er Kettenblatt mit 64mm Lochkreis
1x 36er Kettenblatt mit 104mm Lochkreis
1x Bash für SLX
1x Ritzelpaket 
1x Kette
2x Rädchen für Shimanoschaltwerk

Sollte alles neu sein.
Dankesehr


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Ich suche folgendes:
> 
> 1x 22er Kettenblatt mit 64mm Lochkreis
> ...



Hi,

tuts auch nen 24er Kettenblatt?

Zwei Rädchen und und einen Travativ Bash hätte ich auch noch. Alles ist neu...

Der Bash war ursprünglich auch für meine SLX Kurbel am Spicy gedacht bin dann aber doch ohne Bash gefahren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

Ich verkaufe nun schlechten Gewissens meine Stadtschl..pe! 

Ist zuletzt ein bunter Mix alter Klassiker gewesen aber wurde jetzt schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr bewegt.
Hier mal eine Auflistung einiger Parts:

Rahmen: Name unbekannt, 1994 von mir gekauft
Gabel: RST Gila
Bremsen: Shimano STX RC V-Brakes (echte Sahnestücke) 
Schaltung: Shimano Alivio
Sattelstütze: Easton EA 50
Vorbau: Ritchey PRO schwarz (anders als auf dem Foto) 
Lenker: Easton EA 30 schwarz (anders als auf dem Foto)
Kettenblattschutz: Eigenbau, von unserer Schlosserei gefertigt
Flaschenhalter: Marin
Reifen: Michelin Wildgripper in wunderschönem mintgrün 
Vorderradnabe: Shimano XTR (ohne Original-Spanner)
Felge: Mavic F519
Spreichen: DT Swiss Competition
Zu Hinterrad und Kurbel kann ich nichts mehr sagen, da die Beschriftung entfernt wurde. Die Barends gehören nicht mehr dazu. Sind jetzt gold und liegen in der Vitrine. 

Preis: Verhandlungssache


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Juli 2011)

Schick mir mal ne Preisvorstellung über Whats App...

Evtl für meinen ältesten Sohn


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Ich suche folgendes:
> 
> _1x 22er Kettenblatt mit 64mm Lochkreis_
> ...



_ist erledigt_


----------



## RolfK (11. Juli 2011)

2 Maxxis Ardent 2.4 falt EXO Protect stehen zum Verkauf. Haben ca. 300km auf der Uhr.
Profil 95 und 90%
Preisvorstellung 35.- für beide












Dann suche ich noch etwas, und zwar einen schwarzen Lenker 25,4mm Klemmung, 650-680mm breit und ca. 20-30mm Rise. Brauch nix wildes sein, sowas wie ein einfacher Ritchey oder irgendwie sowas. Danke


----------



## Domme02 (17. Juli 2011)

braucht jemand eine Satteltasche?: 





 Ist neu und macht einen echt guten Eindruck. Perfekt fÃ¼r Pumpe, Multitool und Schlauch. Inkl. RegenhÃ¼lle. Wird im Web so um die 20â¬ verkauft.   VHB bei mir 10â¬


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (19. Juli 2011)

Moin OWL!

Ich muss mich leider von meinem Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 2010 trennen, weil ich mir gerne ein Enduro zulegen möchte.

Bilder von meinem Bike findet ihr in meinem Profil. Rahmengröße ist L. Hab eine XTR Kurbel verbaut, außerdem die Command Post Sattelstütze und den 720er Enduro Riser von Specialized.

Bei Interesse bitte PN. Ihr könnt mir gerne realistische Preisvorstellungen posten. Bezahlt habe ich bei Sattelfest mit allen Extras gut 3500 Euro.

Achja: es ist kein Neurad sondern wurde benutzt! Gebrauchspuren sind demnach vorhanden!  Könnt es gerne bei mir anschauen und probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Wollte hier noch ein fast neuwertiges Downhill-Sofa aus den Staaten von Tioga anbieten. 
Hab ich vor Jahren mal bei einer Lieferung bei gehabt, obwohl gar nicht bestellt. 
Ich habs damals nur aus Jux auf nen CC-Bike montiert und bin ne Runde gefahren. (Autsch!!!)  

Hab eben spaßeshalber mal auf der Herstellerseite von Tioga geschaut, die haben ja echt nen 
paar geile Pedale, hab ich so noch nirgends gesehen! Ist aber wohl eher der BMX- und FR/DH-Szene ein Begriff.  

Also Preisvorstellung wäre 15,- oder alternativ ne gute Sattelschelle in 34.9mm (vorzugsweise schwarz) oder nen Steuersatz.






Bzgl. des Steuersatzes bin ich mir aber nicht sicher bzgl. des Typs. Anbei ein Foto des jetztigen Steuersatzes. 
Vielleicht wissen das ja die Älteren von Euch. Das Mountainbike ist ca. von 1994. Die beiden silbernen Schellen 
sind fest verbunden und haben jeweils eine Schraube zum befestigen. Hersteller ist YST Corp aus Taiwan 
(Modellbezeichnung 541), konnte aber nichts bzgl. dieses Modells in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,
hast du den mal auseinander genommen?
Frage mich grade ob das wirklich Ahead ist, oder normales Gewinde mit so einem eingesetzten Stummel für den Vorbau.

slang


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand einen Reifen für mich über?

Sollte in die Richtung von Rubber Queen / Minion / Highroller / Muddy Marry gehen und dann ca 2,4 als Breite haben 


Danke


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du den mal auseinander genommen?
> Frage mich grade ob das wirklich Ahead ist, oder normales Gewinde mit so einem eingesetzten Stummel für den Vorbau.
> 
> slang



Müßte ich heute mal machen. Da könntest Du Recht haben, da ich so ne
Konstruktion bisher noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## schlauchi (20. Juli 2011)

Hi, werde mich auch einmal in das Forum einklinken!
Habe noch Zwei neuwertige Rubber Queen Faltreifen in 2.2 anzubieten. Die Seitenwand ist in Rot. Ist so nicht im Handel zu bekommen. Gab es mal als limitierte Sonderversion auf der Eurobike. Habe auch noch diverse andere Teile. Werde sie mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit posten.


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2011)

Habe LRS abzugeben:

gebrauchten *DT Swiss X1800*
Naben DT 350 mit Centerlock und Zahnscheiben-Freilaufsystem
Felgen 559x18 28 Loch (Breite 24mm)
vorne QR15, hinten TB10, auf verschiedene Standards (QR9/15, TB, X-12) umrÃ¼stbar
Gewicht ca 1770g
Preis 145â¬



neue *Steckachsen*:
*Rock Shox Maxle Lite* 15mm
Preis 30â¬
*DT Swiss X-12* 142mm 
Preis 35â¬

neue *SattelstÃ¼tze*:
*Syntace P6 Carbon* d34,9mm 300mm lang
Preis 35â¬

gebrauchte *MTB-Lenker* (Oversize d31,8mm, schwarz-matt):

*Easton EA70 MonkeyBar*, Low-Riser 20mm, 635mm breit
Preis 15â¬



 

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lenkermefj.jpg


----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2011)

hab mal wieder was vom rennen mitgebracht:

braucht einer von euch SaubermÃ¤nnern vielleicht ein neues Schutzblech-Set von SKS?
SKS Shockblade und X Blade Set




Preis? hmm wird online um 25â¬ gehandelt. Macht mir ein Angebot aber natÃ¼rlich verkaufe ich es deutlich unter dem Online Preis!


----------



## JENSeits (13. August 2011)

Hab meins grade verkloppt und brauche kein neues! 
Ãbrigens: 22â¬ inklusive Versand ... aber gebraucht!


----------



## Brosig (17. August 2011)

Noch zu haben???





Domme02 schrieb:


> braucht jemand eine Satteltasche?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (17. August 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Noch zu haben???


kommst leider etwas zu spät....ging gestern abend im ebay weg.

Edit: die Schutzbleche sind auch weg...


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2011)

Verkaufe....
nix im Moment
Mfg


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Verkaufe....
> 
> Lampe 1
> Sigma Power Led . Incl allem Zubehör (Akku Ladegerät,Lenkerhalter,original Verpackung usw.) TOP Zustand!!
> ...



Wie, und womit erleuchtest du dir jetzt den Weg?


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2011)

Weis ich noch nicht genau... erst müssen die Weg...dann gibt es was neues.


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

????

Ist doch ne gute Kombi, so unzufrieden?


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2011)

Nicht unzufrieden! Nur geil auf was neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (29. August 2011)

So muss das


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Wenn du sagst, inkl. allem Zubehör, dann meinst du auch die Helm und die Stirnhalterung,oder?


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2011)

doch nicht


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Mensch, da komm ich von der Spätschicht, voller Vorfreude auf Bilder, und was ist? Nix!


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Mensch, da komm ich von der Spätschicht, voller Vorfreude auf Bilder, und was ist? Nix!



Stell dich nicht an, bei deinem neuen Rad hast du doch demonstriert, das du Sitzfleisch hast 

und nu weg

PS: hat sich denn das Ausharren gelohnt?


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

1:0 für dich!

Ja, hat sich gelohnt! Bin total begeistert, wobei ich mir ab und zu auch nen Fully wünschen würde!
Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> wobei ich mir ab und zu auch nen Fully wünschen würde!
> Danke der Nachfrage.



Und das hättste auch sofort kriegen können, nen Zesty in deiner Größe stand zu der Zeit im Radstand ja rum.

und nu ganz schnell weg


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Ich wollte aber ne Lefty!


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Weiter im Stammtisch, sonst wirds Jense wieder böse


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. August 2011)

*Preisupdate:  letztes Angebot: 170,- * ... Jungs, ich brauche Platz im Keller!!! ... und nen neuen Lenker! 


Da  ich meinen Fuhrpark etwas verkleinern möchte, verkaufe ich nun mein  blaues Hardtail aus den 90ern. Es befindet sich in einem voll  funktionstüchtigem Zustand. Lediglich die Kurbel müßte mal neu gefettet  werden und ggf. die Gänge neu justiert. Das Bike wurde im Laufe der  Jahre mit einigen "Klassikern" ausgestattet. 

- Vorderradnabe Shimano XTR  
- Vorderradfelge Mavic F519 
- Sattelstütze Easton EA50 
- Sattel FUJI *NEU* 
- Pedale Wellgo *NEU* 
- Vorbau und Lenker FUJI (erst ein halbes Jahr alt) 
- Bremsen Shimano STX RC (Kultstatus und absoluter Seltenheitswert) 
- Reifen Michelin Wildgripper *mintgrün* 
- Gripshiftschaltung 21 Gang (Shimano/Sram) 
- RST Gila Federgabel (80mm)  

... lediglich die Sattelschelle fehlt 

Freundschaftspreis: 200,-  FP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. August 2011)

doch nix zu verkööfen... sorry


----------



## Bassbrocken (1. September 2011)

Moinsen,
ich hab nix zum Anbieten, sondern eher mal ne Frage...

Und zwar, woher bezieht ihr eure Klamotten usw.? Ich meine geht ihr in Läden oder wo gibts gute Sachen im Inet...
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Dress und einem neuen Helm usw, jedoch war ich grade in Paderborn und Höxter und entweder sind in den dort ansässigen Läden die Sachen absoluter Schrott oder Preise wie inner Apotheke. Da ich als Student auch nicht der finanzstärkste wahrscheinlich bin, bin ich auch nicht bereit 100 Euro nur für einen Helm hinzublättern, es muss doch noch halbwegs vernünftige Modelle geben für den halben Preis. 

Da ich noch absolut neu in der Szene bin, kann mir ja von euch einer evtl. Tipps geben, vor allem da hier die meisten ja wahrs. aus OWL kommen. Ich dachte mir, bevor ich nach Bielefeld fahre, frag ich hier lieber mal nach Geheimtipps  
Also nur her damit... schon Mal vielen Dank 

Gruß!


----------



## RolfK (1. September 2011)

Hi,

ich kaufe nur online, das zum größten Teil hier, hier und hier. Gibt zwar noch nen paar kleine Onlineshops, wo ich shoppen geh, aber der größte Teil bezieh ich über die 3, weil einer von denen oft die günstigsten Preise hat.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2011)

radsportbekleidung.com

bobshop.de


----------



## chucki_bo (2. September 2011)

Bobshop ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut und günstig.
Da hab ich auch schon oft und gerne jekooft.

3 Dinge zum Helm

1. ich würde einen Helm immer da kaufen, wo ich ihn auch aufsetzen kann (also 
nicht im Netz)

2. für 50 bekommst Du sicher einen ... im Marktkauf. 

3. Du hast nur eine Birne. Also spar nicht am Helm!

chucki_bo


----------



## Bassbrocken (2. September 2011)

Hi, schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps... Ich werd mir die mal zu Herzen nehmen und die Klamotten dort durchforsten.

@chucki_bo: Stimmt schon, da haste vollkommen recht, doch ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn ich hier vor Ort mit ordentlichem Tempo durch den Wald mähe und mich hinlege, dann hilft mir glaube ein normaler Helm für 100 Euro auch nicht. 
Ich denke wenn man sich wirklich schützen wollte, muss man gleich son Motocross Helm nehmen, Genickschutz, Rückenprotektor usw....


----------



## chucki_bo (2. September 2011)

Whatever - mach wie Du meinst...

Neben dem Schutz spielt aber auch das Gewicht ne Rolle. Es ist halt ein 
Unterschied, ob Du 190 Gramm oder 300 Gramm (plus) stundenlang auf dem
Kopf hast ... wirst Du dann aber merken . 

Meiner wiegt knappe 190 Gramm und ein Gramm kostet ca. nen Euro ... das ist allerdings auch seeehhhhr viel Geld, das ich aber ausgeben wollte damals ...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Peter88 (2. September 2011)

Hallo
Verkaufe Truvativ Team 3DFroged 7050 Vorbau
5 grad, 100mm, 31,8mm
UVP:59 euro
bester i-net preis laut googel (inkl versand): 52 euro
mein preis inkl versand: 44 euro VHB oder 41euro bei übergabe

Verkaufe Uvex Rescue Helm.
Neu und orginal verpackt in der farbe silver-pearl-red
größe 15 ( 55-60 )
UVP 69 euro 
bester I-net preis laut googel : 40 euro inkl. versand
Mein F .Preis: 33 Euro inkl. versand oder 29 Euro bei abholung aus Espelkamp. Dann ist auch eine anprobe möglich

Bilder hat googel 

Verkaufe ihn weil,
letzte woche geschenkt bekommen und keine verwendung


----------



## Peter88 (4. September 2011)

Verkaufe Nobby Nic   PaceStar in der hochwertigen EVO ausführung
- 26x2.1
-Neu, nie montiert

UVP 45,90 euro
im www laut googel ab 28,90euro inkl. versand zu haben
Mein Preis 23 Euro inkl versand

Des weiternen habe ich noch einige neue  Conti ESCAPE Pro und Kenda Blue Gruve Reifen liegen. alle neu und nie montiert für je 19euro inkl versand.
Päckchen preise möglich. einfach nachfragen 

Brauche die reifen nicht mehr da ich nur noch 29er fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> *Preisupdate:  letztes Angebot: 170,-â¬ * ... Jungs, ich brauche Platz im Keller!!! ... und nen neuen Lenker!
> 
> 
> Da  ich meinen Fuhrpark etwas verkleinern mÃ¶chte, verkaufe ich nun mein  blaues Hardtail aus den 90ern. Es befindet sich in einem voll  funktionstÃ¼chtigem Zustand. Lediglich die Kurbel mÃ¼Ãte mal neu gefettet  werden und ggf. die GÃ¤nge neu justiert. Das Bike wurde im Laufe der  Jahre mit einigen "Klassikern" ausgestattet.
> ...



*Preisupdate:  letztes Angebot: 150,-â¬ * ... Jungs, ich brauche Platz im Keller!!! ... und nen neuen Lenker! 
WÃ¼rde mir das Rad ja noch weiter aufbauen aber dafÃ¼r fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit und auch Lust.
LÃ¤sst sich alternativ aber auch als Stadtrad nutzen oder notfalls als Teilespender fÃ¼r ein anderes Rad.


----------



## epic03 (5. September 2011)

Hey,

Pumpe ist verkauft 

Grüsse Nico


----------



## gooni11 (8. September 2011)

Moin
Verkaufe nun meinen alten Laptop .
es ist Sony Vaio  VGN-FE31B   von 2008.
Eckdaten......
80Gb Festplatte
1 Gb DDR2 Speicher
15,4 Zoll Display 
NVIDIA GeForce 256 MB Grafik
Core Duo Prozessor 1,66 GHZ


Das Laptop ist außer dem Akku vollkommen in Ordnung und hat nie Mucken gemacht!

Einzig an der Linken Seite ist etwas Farbe abgenutzt genau auf der Ecke auf der die Hand immer aufliegt beim schreiben!

Sonst alles ok soweit.
Ich denke für Schüler oder Anfänger ein Top Gerät!
Da meine Tochter aber schon einen Computer hat kommt der hier nun weg!

ich hätte gern noch 150 Euro und denke das ist ein fairer Kurs.
NP vor 4 Jahren 1200 Euro.

Alles dabei.....
Original Verpackung... Papiere... Netzteil... usw

Einen neuen Akku kann man für ca 60 Euro auch noch bekommen soweit ich weiß.
mfg
[email protected]


----------



## Brosig (8. September 2011)

W-LAN fähig?? Kann man so loslegen oder hast du ihn "platt" gemacht!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. September 2011)

@Bassbrocken:

Nimm den Alpina Mythos wenn er dir passt. Kriegste im Netz derzeit für ca. 50 Euro und hat sehr gute Bewertungen. Ich hab ihn hier gerade auch liegen und werde ihn höchstwahrscheinlich behalten, es sei denn der Uvex XP 100 der morgen ankommen müsste passt besser. Stellt sich als schwierig raus mit nehm Helm auf meinem Eierkopf ;-)


----------



## gooni11 (9. September 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> W-LAN fähig?? Kann man so loslegen oder hast du ihn "platt" gemacht!



Moin
nee is nicht 'platt' .... alles noch drauf soweit. Ich lass das auch so!
allerdings ist der Laptop so gut wie verkauft!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (9. September 2011)

Wenn nicht, bitte pn an mich!!


----------



## Domme02 (11. September 2011)

Verkaufe: neuen und OVP *Birzman Saddle Bag F2* 






Design stems from hard surface fruits. The hard case cover protects the saddle bag and the inside contents from damage. Hard shell design provides additional *water-resistance*.

1. Easy quick-connection system. (Schnellverschluss an Sattelrail + Klettband fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tze)
2. A great looking Carbon Pattern finish to complete the overall streamline appearance.
3. ABS+TPU casing
4. verschweiÃter ReiÃverschluss

MaÃe laut Geodreieck : L: 19cm H: 11cm B: 12cm  (passt also echt viel rein! Schlauch, Multitool, Pumpe, Flickzeug,.... oder vllt. auch ganz gut fÃ¼r ne kleine Regenjacke)

Preis: VHB so 15â¬? ...gibt aber Spielraum. Reich werde ich mit dem ding eh nicht....


----------



## vogel23 (11. September 2011)

suche bremsbeläge, formula oro k18! möglichst günstig!


----------



## criscross (11. September 2011)

ich hätte noch 2 paar Kool Stop Beläge NEU !

Das Paar 12


----------



## timolo95 (12. September 2011)

Verkaufe mein Canyon Torque 8.0 Dropzone aus 2010.

Habe das Rad Ende letzten Jahres bei Canyon gekauft.
Danach dtand es die Wintermonate Ã¼ber im Haus.
Wurde nur von Mai bis jetzt bewegt und war auch nur 2 mal im Bikepark.
Ist in einem Top Zustand und gebe es nur wegen Zeitmangel ab.

Rahmen: Canyon Torque Gr. S
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil
LaufrÃ¤der: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Lenker, Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze : Easton





Auf dem Bild ist die Saint Schaltung nicht zu sehen , da sie erst 1 Woche  alt ist.

Preislich habe ich mir VHB: 2100 â¬ vorgestellt aber Ihr kÃ¶nnt mir ruig angebote machen aber bitte realistisch bleiben.

[email protected]@com


----------



## cauw (16. September 2011)

Tach zusammen,

suche 24 Zoll MTB oder kleines 26 Zoll MTB für meinen Sohnemann (9 Jahre).
Kein Baumarktrad, es soll im Wald bewegt werden.

Gruß 

Uwe


----------



## Bassbrocken (16. September 2011)

Hey Leute, 
vllt. hat jemand eine kleine Empfehlung für mich in puncto Licht.
Und zwar würde ich gerne irgendne Lampe an meinen Helm klipsen, gibts sowas bzw gibts da vernünftige? Ich sag mal was den Preis angeht nicht im low budget bereich, aber sollte auch keine 150 Euro kosten  Vielleicht hat da ja jmd nen kleinen Tipp

gruß
sebastian


----------



## criscross (16. September 2011)

schau mal hier http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/


----------



## cauw (16. September 2011)

guckst du hier  
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

Gibt es auch als Helmlampe


----------



## Domme02 (17. September 2011)

die ist echt super.... fuhren auch einige von unserem Team bei 24h Rennen. Super Lampe! Deutlich heller als meine Kombi Simga Powerled + Sigma Kalmit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. September 2011)

Hallo.

Falls ein anderer OWLer Interesse an folgenden Teilen hat:

- 2011er Mavic Crossmaxx SX Laufradsatz (vorne 20mm / hinten X12) aus Neurad ausgebaut

- 2011er Fox 36 Talas RLC 160mm Tapered QR 20 - aus Neurad ausgebaut

- 2011er Formula The One Bremsensatz inkl. Scheiben 203/203 mm und Adaptern - aus Neurad ausgebaut

Alles nagelneu - nicht einmal eine Testfahrt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

... oder alles im Komplettpaket fÃ¼r 50,-â¬.


----------



## vogel23 (21. September 2011)

@ freetourer: was willste denn für den satz bremsen haben? und wie lang sind die leitungen? würde die bremse für mein zesty 514 verbauen


----------



## Sumsemann (21. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... oder alles im Komplettpaket für 50,-.



Schön gemachte Anzeige


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

Vielleicht schalte ich noch ne Anzeige bei dir in der Fußzeile.


----------



## vogel23 (21. September 2011)

@ Waldi: ich bin ja an deinen Pedalen interessiert! 
aber der festpreis stört mich!!!!!!!!


----------



## kris. (21. September 2011)

VHB 30eur


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Waldi: ich bin ja an deinen Pedalen interessiert!
> aber der festpreis stört mich!!!!!!!!



Die sind aber praktisch nagelneu!!! ... hab die 1x kurz Probe gefahren und hab dann die Eggbeater gekauft. War irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes für mich.
... ok, gibt noch nen tollen Hope-Aufkleber gratis dazu! Bin ja kein Unmensch!


----------



## Peter88 (21. September 2011)

suche shimano kurbel oder/und shadow schaltwerk

slx oder xt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2011)

shimano deore kurbel habe ich noch hier. shadow xt habe ich hier, der käfig spannt allerdings nicht mehr!


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

@ waldi: ach komm, hab mir überlegt ich nehm die pedale! sonntag? kannste die da mit bringen?


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

@ waldi: bring die pedale doch gleich bitte mit


----------



## the_Shot (22. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ freetourer: was willste denn für den satz bremsen haben? und wie lang sind die leitungen?


???hätte auch Interesse???


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Ich habe abzugeben:

- Maxxis Ardent 2,35" (15km am Vorderrad) 25â¬ VHB 
- Maxxis Minion F 2,35" 70% 15â¬ VHB 



Der Versand kann natÃ¼rlich mit verhandelt
 werden! Ich muss die Reifen loswerden ...

LG Jens


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

einzelstücke oder paarpreise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

Der Ardent könnt mich interessieren. Pack den doch am Mittwoch mal ins Auto, falls er bis dahin noch nicht verkauft ist.


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Einzelpreis, aber wie gesagt VHB.

Ich packe alles was so rumfliegt mal ins Auto für Mittwoch 
Mal sehen ob ich nachher Zeit finde den Rest den ich hier so habe mal reinzustellen .. die Fotos sollten noch irgendwo aufm PC rumwuseln.

Da liegen noch Shifter, nen Lenker und nen paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hm der Ardent lief mal 15km am Vorderrad .. ist also ein wenig schmutzig aber das lÃ¤st sich ja beheben! 

Ich hÃ¤tte dann eventuell nochmal so einen Ardent abzugeben, hat allerdings schon ein wenig was hinter sich. GeschÃ¤tzte 60% hatter aber noch. 18â¬ VHB


----------



## half-devil333 (27. September 2011)

hätte mein Turner DHR von 2008 abzugeben.


----------



## Amokles (29. September 2011)

Habe noch abzugeben:

2x Nobby Nic 2,35 evolution line mit Trippe Nano Compount

noch nie gefahren. komplett neu. 20


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> komplett neu. 20


 

Stück oder Paar?


----------



## Amokles (29. September 2011)

paar. weg damit


----------



## Sumsemann (29. September 2011)

Suche 100mm Gabel mit min 18,5 cm Gabelschaft.


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> paar. weg damit


 

top. her damit!


----------



## Amokles (29. September 2011)

willst du sie dir abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

hmm, komme so selten nach bielefeld...
ich kläre heute abend mach die wochenendgestaltung, dann sgae ich dir genaueres.
vielleicht kann ich ne extra-tour einschieben


----------



## Amokles (29. September 2011)

Wir können uns auch auf halber strecke treffen. Z.b in oerlinhausen


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

ja, an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht. bist du sonntag mit dem bike unterwegs?


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

könntet ihr das bitte per PN oder Tourenthread machen? 
dankesehr!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. September 2011)

Will mir nach reiflicher Überlegung das "neue" XTR Shadow-Plus Schaltwerk zulegen. RD-M985

Abzugeben hätte ich ein "normales" XTR RD-M 980GS
Das ist das neue XTR 10Fach Schaltwerk.

Dieses fahre ich mit Face Alu Schaltrollen welche ich behalten werde. Die neuen, unbenutzten Schaltrollen meines neuen XTR Schaltwerks kommen dann in das zu verkaufende Schaltwerk.

Das Schaltwek ist optisch und technisch in TOP Zustand!!! Kein Sturz oder ähnliches! Die Rollen sind, wie bereits geschrieben, neu und unbenutzt!

Preis 100,--


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Oktober 2011)

Hat noch einer ODI Ruffian Griffe rumliegen?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

Also jetzt mal meine aktuelle Auswahl! Für Bilder bitte klicken.

Maxxis Ardent 26" x 2,40 exo
Profil ca. 25% an Mittelstollen und 60% an den Außenstollen
Klick.

Maxxis Ardent 26" x 2,40 exo
Profil ca. 40% an Mittelstollen und 80% an den Außenstollen
Klick.

Maxxis Minion DHF(ront) 26 x 2,35 Super Tacky
Profil ca. 30% an Mittelstollen und 50% an den Außenstollen
Klick.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Oktober 2011)

Habe noch nen PC mit AMD 3,2Ghz Prozessor zu verkaufen.

Komplettes Set bestehend aus:

PC im Tower Gehäuse
17 Zoll LCD Monitor
Tastatur
Maus


99 Euro


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Habe noch nen PC mit AMD 3,2Ghz Prozessor zu verkaufen.
> 
> Komplettes Set bestehend aus:
> 
> ...



... aber 2. Hand! Hatte Deine Ex ja auch schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (8. Oktober 2011)

Den hatte ich ja für meine Ex besorgt und kurz nachdem sie ihn dann hatte wollte sie plötzlich doch lieber nen Laptop...

WEIBER


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2011)

Kleb doch nen Apfel drauf und Verkauf ihn Angelo als iMac!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2011)

gibts die ex mit dazu?


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts die ex mit dazu?



Wenn du mir versprichst, dass ich dann für immer Ruhe von ihr habe zahle ich sogar noch was drauf 


...ich zahle gut!!! und ich zahle Bar!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2011)

da müsstest du ihre eigenschaften mal noch auflisten.

und bilder.


vom pc natürlich.


----------



## quantec (12. Oktober 2011)

Durch mein neues Fully biete ich mein Hardtail zum Verkauf an:

Quantec Superlight schwarz eloxiert
21"
RS Reba Poploc (ungekürzt mit 4 Spacern)
100% Deore LX, 3x9
WCS Vorbau 
WCS Lenker
WCS Stütze
Magura Louise FR
SPD Pedale
Mavic 717 Felgen mit XT Nabe, schwarze DT Speichen und Noby Nic Bereifung.

Folgende Teile sind neu, bzw. vor kurzem gewechselt worden:

Kette und mittleres Ritzel an der Kurbel
Tretlager 
Hinterreifen
Bremsbeläge

Das Rad ist 5 Jahre alt in gutem, technisch einwandfreiem Zustand.

Preis: 400

Probefahrt gewünscht!

Bei Fragen einfach PN senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es schon in meine Sig steht, durch viel bestellen, umbestellen und probieren sind am Ende zwei Sachen übrig geblieben, die im Nachhinein doch nicht so gut gepasst haben, aber auch nichtmehr in der Rückgabefrist lagen:

1 Paar *Giro Xen* Handschuhe in Camo Grey, Gr. XL

1 Paar *O'Neal Trailguards Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren* in Größe L (schwarz)


Beide nur anprobiert worden, nie benutzt. Lediglich die O'Neal haben ganz leichte Kratzer auf den Knieprotektoren, ka ob sich da mal jemand testweise mit auf die Knie geworfen hat oder so ;-)

Gerne natürlich auch abzuholen oder wenns nicht zu weit is bring ich euch die Klotten. Wohnhaft in Detmold.


----------



## Tristero (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier jmd zufällig noch nen Brake Booster für V-Brake rumliegen?


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab eine 
Fox 32 Talas RL 100-120-140 mm, SchaftlÃ¤nge ca. 220mm, 1 1/8" abzugeben, fÃ¼r Standart Schnellspanner.
VHB 350 â¬
Bei Interesse einfach melden.
GruÃ A.


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. Oktober 2011)

Scott Pro Racing 1995 retro Stahlrahmen bei Ebay zu verkaufen


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Oktober 2011)

Habe meiner Frau heute morgen auch ein iPhone gekauft und verkaufe hier nun ihr Galaxy S.

Das Handy ist in sehr gutem Zustand mit nur minimalen Gebrauchsspuren die sich einfach nicht vermeiden lassen. Sie hat es immer in einer Lederhülle gehabt und versichert, dass es ihr auch nicht runtergefallen ist.

Das Handy hat kein Branding und kein Sim Lock.

Wird in OVP im sämtlichem originalen Zubehör verkauft.


Preis: 199 Euro


----------



## Peter88 (31. Oktober 2011)

Verkaufe:
Noby Nic EVO 2.1 20euro Neu
4x Kenda Blue Grove Lite 2.0 Neu Günstig VHB
Uvex Helm "rescue" Silber-Rot 55-60cm OVP 30euro
Suche:
Schalthebel XTR oder XT 3 x 9 oder 10


----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch noch ein paar Sachen:

- Five Ten Impact 2 Low Gr. 44 wie Neu ---- für OWLer 70.- inkl. Versand

- Fox 36 Talas RLC FIT Mod. 2011 Tapered 18,5cm Schaft - NEU ---- 700.- VHB

- Shimano Deore Centerlock Bremsscheiben 180 / 160 NEU --- 30.-

- Shimano Deore XT Scheibenbremsenset 2011 (lediglich 3 Goonie - Touren (Forstwege) gefahren) --- 130.- ,oder mit den Scheiben von oben 150.-

- 2 Stück Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2,4 EVO Pace Star NEU ---- je 25.-


----------



## RolfK (2. November 2011)

Im Dezember hab ich folgendes abzugeben:

2011'er Canyon Torque Rahmen schwarz anodisiert in Gr. L incl. Fox DHX5 Air mit Luftkammertuning und Acros Tapered Steuersatz. 

Rahmen befindet sich in einem guten, gepflegten Zustand ohne Beulen und Kratzer.
Auf Wunsch kann auch noch eine RockShox Reverb dazu gekauft werden. Alle Papiere sowie Karton sind natürlich vorhanden.

Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Preisvorstellung an mich.


----------



## criscross (2. November 2011)

bringt der Weihnachtsmann etwa einen neuen  
Fanes Enduro Rahmen


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

So ist dem wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. November 2011)

Ja ich scheine meine persönliche, eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden zu haben 

Das Torque nutze ich ja wegen mangelndem Können und so eh nicht aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dann reicht auch was bergauffahrfreundlicheres aus.
Aber wird wohl irgendwas zwischen Geburtstagsüberraschung und Osterhase sein, bis das Teil kommt.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Fanes


----------



## RolfK (3. November 2011)

Immer mit der Ruhe, erst muss der Torque-Rahmen verkauft sein....


----------



## Rischer (6. November 2011)

Nen Fanes ist schon sehr nice!


----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

.


----------



## Amokles (8. November 2011)

bekomm ich trotzdem noch deine felgen/laufräder?


----------



## RolfK (9. November 2011)

Jetzt sowieso, weil sie zum Fanes gar nicht mehr passen werden . Melde mich dann wie besprochen.....


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2011)

Verkaufe NEUE GoPro HD Hero mit Motorsport Montageset!

VHB 260â¬


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2011)

??? Was los, Jens?

Kein Bock mehr auf Filme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

Gibt bestimmt den Nachfolger...


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2011)

Wenn er den Nachfolger bekommt, dann kann die alte nicht als "NEUE" verkauft werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2011)

er steigt bestimmt auf super 8 film um.


----------



## timolo95 (10. November 2011)

VerkÃ¤ufe ein nicht gebrauchtes Mavic Deemax Vorderrad.

Keinen HÃ¶hen oder Seitenschlag keine Risse oder Dellen.

VHB 165â¬


----------



## MUD´doc (10. November 2011)

Wenn hier aus der Nachbarschaft jemanden kennen sollte, der ein Race-HT sucht, 
dann hätte ich noch mein Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 in L anzubieten.
Grüße


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn er den Nachfolger bekommt, dann kann die alte nicht als "NEUE" verkauft werden.



Also bitte ... 

Verkaufe es so, wie es da steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2011)

Verkaufe einen Sattel Specialized Toupe Team in tadellosem Zustand!!!


Sattel ist wirklich WIE NEU!!!

Gewicht ca 150gr
Breite 143mm

> die roten Ecken hinten können abgeschraubt werden! Spart nochmals ca 10gr und erhöht die Bewegungsfreiheit

Neupreis 150 Euro

Preisvorstellung 99 Euro


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Servus!


Ich suche alle Teile für einen Aufbau eines MTB's für meine Schwester! Niedriges Budget und kein Anspruch auf Neuteile!

Richtung soll XC-AM sein. Hättet ihr etwas?


----------



## Peter88 (20. November 2011)

hab noch aus team berg germany zeiten kenda blue grove reifen in 2.0 ohne ende. sind mit dem racing ralf vergleichbar. wenn du oder jemand anderes Interesse hat.. melden 
15euro Stück, Mengenrabatt möglich

brauch sie nicht mehr da ich jetzt 29er bevorzuge


----------



## stoppelhopper (20. November 2011)

Habe noch einen älteren Satz Magura Marta Bremsen mit IS Befestigung in silber mit 160 6-Loch Scheiben.


----------



## RolfK (21. November 2011)

Hi

hab eine 9fach Shimano-Kassette 11-34Z, einen unbenutzten Sattel, eine Stütze Easton EA70 (30,9mm - 400mm), kaum benutzt und ansonsten schau ich morgen nochmal alles durch.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2011)

reifen:

bei rose gibts z.zt. conti race-king protection 2.0 für 14,90 das stück.


----------



## pecto69 (21. November 2011)

Nabendz..

Kann von euch Jemand noch nen Werkzeug Rollwagen / Montagewagen gebrauchen?

Er hat auf beiden Seiten (Vorne und Hinten) je 4 Türen. 
Die beiden Schubladen kann man zu beiden Seiten raus ziehen. 
In Rot. Böden, eine Schublade und Oberteil mit Teppich bezogen. 
4 Rollen.           	                                               











Nen Fuffi VHB

Dirk


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

@ Jens
Stütze Easton Ea30 31,6
Vorbau EA 30 allerdings 120mm oversize
Avid CL Scheibe, 185mm
Deore Shifter 9-fach
Flatbar 3t, 25,4mm 
diverse Vorbauten für 25,4mm
Shimano 3fach Kurbel, oktalink mit Lager, Modell weiß ich jetzt nicht 4xx oder 5xx


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2011)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Angebote!

Ich muss mich da mal mit ihr zusammen setzten - vllt wirds auch erst nachm Winter etwas ... ich rechne und kalkuliere aber schonmal durch!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2011)

Verkaufe in Kürze wahrscheinlich meine Hope Race X2...

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Hatte waldi da nicht was komplettes? Nen  alten XC Hobel, also an Jens gerichtet.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hatte waldi da nicht was komplettes? Nen  alten XC Hobel, also an Jens gerichtet.



Den hatte ich zwischenzeitlich an nen Studenten aus Osnabrück verkauft.


----------



## Domme02 (22. November 2011)

Verkaufe neue Evoc Beanie Mütze:
Gibt hier doch bestimmt Fans der Evoc Rucksäcke die so eine Mütze haben wollen 







VErkauft!


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Nabend.

Jemand Interesse an nen Bekleidungsset?
Hatte das Oberteil in M und die Hose in L geordert, fallen aber mal richtig small aus.
Vllt sogar XS.
Dachte so an 45â¬






Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2011)

hmmm... pass ich da evtl rein???


----------



## the_Shot (22. November 2011)

Sumse, ich denke nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sumse, ich denke nicht



Schei$$e!!!


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Ich trenne das Mittelteile aus der Hose dann passt ein Bein


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. November 2011)

Klar passt das:

http://i51.tinypic.com/vzv4hf.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)




----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> 
> Ich suche alle Teile für einen Aufbau eines MTB's für meine Schwester! Niedriges Budget und kein Anspruch auf Neuteile!
> ...



Ich ahbe noch ne wenig gefahrene Magura Paon mit so 125 mm Ferderweg die man af 90 mm absenken kann .(150 ) Tadelloser Zustand. Hab auch noch 9 fach Schaltgrisse und V Brakes , Kurbeln etc. Lenker habe ich auch nen leichten Easton EA 50 Riser (30 ) oder nen schwarzen Flat , no name. (15), leichte 60 Gramm Hörnchen (15), Umwerfer alles aus aufgelösten Bikes. Habe auch noch nen postgelben 1 Zo ll/ 19 Zoll _Dynamics_ Frame mit Mag 21

Bei Ebay findest Du von mir auch Pedale eingestellt usw. Suche unter "blautinabe1"! Was brauchst Du genau ?

LG Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sumse, ich denke nicht



Lieber denken !


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2011)

erledigt


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

Biete Hope Race X2

Set, bestehend aus Bremse Vorderrad und Bremse Hinterrad ohne Bremsscheiben

250 Euro

Alternativ kann ich auch zwei Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben anbieten. Fast Neu (200km) in 203 und 180mm für zusätzlich 50 Euro


Bremse ist tadellos in Ordnung und ist auch optisch ohne Macken!!!

Im Prinzip wie NEU!!!







Wer die Bremse gerne mit grünen Akzenten haben möchte, kann von mir gerne die Grünen Bohrungsdeckel meiner EVO M4 bekommen (diese wird auf ROT umgebaut)

Dann sieht die Race X2 so aus:


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

So,

die Race X2 ist schon verkauft...


Habe jetzt nur noch zwei Magura Storm SL Rotoren.

49 Euro

ca 200 - 300 km gefahren







ERLEDIGT, da verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

DA HAT SICH ABER EINER NE GEILE BREMSE GESCHNAPERT!
Hastdu/brauchstdu eigendlich noch deine lampe? gruß andré


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2011)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> DA HAT SICH ABER EINER NE GEILE BREMSE GESCHNAPERT!
> Hastdu/brauchstdu eigendlich noch deine lampe? gruß andré



Ja, habe noch die Exposure Sixpack...

Liebeugle ja mit der neuen Hope 
Was bist du bereit zu zahlen? NP ist 529,-- für die Exposure...


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

Wenn Du verkaufen willst sag mir bitte vorher bescheid habe ernsthaftes interesse von meiner seite kein streß lege gerade eine etwas längere regenerationspause ein


----------



## szenebiker (27. November 2011)

*Moin zusammen, es werden wie der unsere Team MTB´s verkauft. 2x Fuji SLM Carbon 1.0 
Komplett Shimano XTR imcl- Laufräder.
FSA K-Force Light Carbon Kurbel 2X10 Rock Shox Reba RLTTi. 
Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker/Vorbau
Die Räder sind RH 17 zoll 43 cm

NP 5999.- Preisvorstellung 3000.- pro Rad.

Wer uns kennt weiß das die Räder im neuwertigen Zustand sind und es gibt auch 6 Monate Garantie auf die Teile.
Bei Interesse PN Bilder werde ich noch machen*


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

Da der Käufer gerne vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte sofern ich die Lampe doch anderweitig verkaufen kann...


Biete ich hier mal meine Exposure SIXPACK 1800 Lumen Lampe an.

Bikemarkt Anzeige

Bitte schreibt mir per PN!!!

Apple hat Serverprobleme und ich bekomme bereits seit gut zwei Tagen keine E-Mails mehr. (Habe eine Apple Mobile.me E-Mail Adresse)

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Liegt daran, dass dir keiner schreibt


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Liegt daran dass Alles nach "wassn los" umgeleitet ist


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

Ha, ha, ha...

Das ist gar nicht witzig!!! 

Hab ja auch mein XTR Schaltwerk inseriert und auch das könnte längst verkauft sein.
Wer weiss wie viele E-Mails ich schon deswegen habe...

Ebenso ist die Lampe ja auch noch drinn und der Andre wäre sicher froh wenn ich sie jetzt doch noch anderweitig verkaufen kann aber auch da erreichen mich z.Z. keine Mails.

Er hat mir aber zugesagt sie dennoch zu nehmen wenn ich sie nicht anderweitig los werde, was ich schon mal einen klasse Charakterzug finde  da die Neue Lampe ja auch schon bei Sattelfest bestellt ist.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. November 2011)

Suche Sram Dual Drive 3x8 oder 9 mit Disc Aufnakme( zur not auch 3x7 sachs mit disc).


----------



## -flowjunkie- (28. November 2011)

hallo szenebiker habt ihr nur Kinderfahrräder im angebot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 suche cc hardtail 29" (körper/schrittlänge 196/100 kein scherz hab immer wieder nachgemessen werde nicht kleiner)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wegen der lampe, kommt das für mich leider grad etwas unpassend weil ich zurzeit mit "DICKEN KNIE" aufen Sofa liege und nicht weiß ob ich diesen winter schon wieder richtig fahren kann, am wollen liegt es nicht und ich Hasse jeden der gestern keine Tour gemacht hat weil es ja soooo Kalt war grüße andré


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (28. November 2011)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> hallo szenebiker habt ihr nur Kinderfahrräder im angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey andre,

hol dir nen hochrad. dann paßt auch die schrittlänge.
und du kannst dir beim sturz in der zeit überlegen auf welchem unnützen körperteil du aufschlagen möchtest

meld dich mal wegen donnerstag 

gruß (der wieder ne chance wittert )


----------



## -flowjunkie- (29. November 2011)

Weiß nicht wie das bei dir aussieht aber an mir gibt es nichts unnützes (bis auf mein DICKES KNIE zur zeit) ! -) 
Aber irgendwie hast du recht ein 29" ist auch ein Hochrad, aber egal bin lange genug Kinderfahrrad gefahren
Empfängt der sumsemann eigendlich wieder e-mails?
gruß andré


----------



## pecto69 (29. November 2011)

Nee, kanner noch nicht


----------



## Lars. (1. Dezember 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Verkaufe gebrauchte Formula oro k24 in weiß.
Die Bremse wurde 800km von meinem Vater gefahren (sehr gemütlicher Tourenfahrer)

Im Set dabei:
Formula oro v/h, mit 160mm Scheiben v/h, adaptern: vorne pm, hinten is.
Schrauben sind auch dabei, also eigentlich die komplette Bremse.
Schlagt mir einfach mal einen Preis vor.

Lars


----------



## szenebiker (1. Dezember 2011)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> hallo szenebiker habt ihr nur Kinderfahrräder im angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -flowjunkie- (1. Dezember 2011)

Wann bist "DU" im Laden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich könnte Morgenvormittag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gruß andré


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Dezember 2011)

Da ich wieder auf das Shimano SPD System umsteige verkaufe ich meine etwa 2-3 Monate alten Eggbeater 3

Die originalen Stahlachsen wurden gegen Titanachsen von r2 Bike getauscht. Die Achsen drücken das Gewicht um über 50gr und sind bis zu einem Fahrergewicht von 110kg freigegeben.

Mit dabei sind die originalen Stahlachsen und 2 Satz Cleats inkl. Schrauben...

(Keine Ahnung warum die Bilder hier auf dem Kopf sind???)



Bikemarkt Anzeige




LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

900 irgendwas gramm
wer soll dir denn den Scheiß abkaufen


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe meinen Zweitschuh den ich definitiv nur 2 mal getragen habe!!!

Hatte den Schuh als Zweitschuh zu meinem S-Works Hauptschuh gekauft. Z.B. falls der S-Works mal nass wurde und nicht rechtzeitig trocken ist...

Habe den Schuh aber definitiv nur 2 mal getragen!!! ...und der Schuh ist wirklich neuwertig!!!

Da ich ihn eigentlich nicht brauche und auch den S-Works bei schlechtem Wetter mit "Überziehern" fahre verkaufe ich ihn nun wieder...

Angegebene Schuhgröße ist 44 ich habe aber regulär 43 und mir passt der Schuh perfekt.


Neupreis ist z.B. bei Bike 24: 139,-- Euro


Weitere Daten des Schuhs gibt es auch hier:

Daten zum Schuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Data_75 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo MTBler mit Mavic-Felgen,

ich habe noch 4 unbenutzte neue Speichen für die MTB-Felge
Mavic Crossmax ST Disc Vorderrad 261mm
(Schwarz, Aluminium)

Die würde ich für 4Euro pro Stück abgeben.

Bei Interesse oder Bilderwunsch: PM an mich.


----------



## pecto69 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi ....

Verkaufe wegen einer Neuanschaffung meinen Trinkrucksack.
Sehr guter Zustand.
Trinkblase gebe ich die 2ltr Blase aus dem Neuen dazu,
also eine Neue!





Quelle: www.camelbak.de

Dieser hier; http://www.camelbak.de/packs/maenner/rogue-black.html

Preis dachte ich an 30â¬

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin
Verkaufe neuwertige Schuhe von Specialized. Größe 44 fallen aber kleiner aus. ich hab eigentlich 43 und sie passen super.
War nur Ersatzschuh .... Vielleicht 5mal an gehabt. NEUWERTIG!
50 Euro ... NP war um 100 Euro
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe, da ich auf einen 72cm Lenker umgestiegen bin, einen S-Works Prowess Carbon Lowriser.

Der Lenker ist, bis auf die üblichen Montagespuren, tadellos in Ordnung. 

Montage des Lenkers sowie der Bremse erfolgte mit Drehmomentschlüssel!

Gewicht beträgt 171 Gramm (gewogen!!!)

Neupreis 130 Euro


Bei Selbstabholung für 60 Euro


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe wenig getragenen S-Works MTB Schuh in der Grösse 44.

Ich selber habe Schuhgröße 43 und mir passt der Schuh wirklich perfekt.

Gekauft wurde der Schuh im Mai 2011 und ich habe ihn nur bei gutem Wetter getragen bei 1 bis max 2 Fahrten pro Woche.Er ist, wie man auch auf dem Bild sieht, in einem super Zustand!!!

Verkauf, da ich mir den S-Works EVO hole...


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2011)

lauter Al Bundys hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (15. Dezember 2011)

Suche leichten vorbau mit ca -17grad und einer länge von 80-90mm


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe einen fast neuen (4 Wochen alt) Syntace Superforce Vorbau (45mm). Ich habe den  Superforce nur 2x gefahren. Kaufpreis bei Sattelfest 85,-. Ich würde ihn jetzt für 60,- abgeben.


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe einen Satz Tiso Schnellspanner in rot.


Die Schnellspanner sind in tadellosem Zustand!!!


Technik, Aufbau und Klemmkraft entspricht den Hope Schnellspannern jedoch wiegen die Tiso nur die Hälfte.

Neupreis liegt z.B. bei r2 Bike 92,50 Euro


Preis: 49,-- Euro


----------



## gooni11 (28. Dezember 2011)

Moin
Jemand Interesse an einem IPad 1.
Version...
Ipad 1
Wifi ( kein 3g)
32GB Speicher
NEUWERTIG...incl Silikoncase und Displayfolie .
Karton Ladekabel und Kophörer sind natürlich auch dabei.

Vekauft
Fotos kann ich heut abend nachreichen wenn gewünsch!
Mfg


----------



## Vincy (10. Januar 2012)

*Rock Shox Sektor TK Coil U-Turn*, QR15 
Schaft: Alu tapered 1.5" to 1 1/8", 265mm lang
Federweg: stufenlos 100-140mm(150mm) Coil U-Turn (Feder medium/red 75-85kg)
TurnKey, Rebound, Lockout per remote
Maxle Lite 15mm

Die Gabel ist neu und unbenutzt. Ist im einwandfreiem Topzustand!



*verkauft*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sekt1oiyse.jpg


----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2012)

............siehe oben


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2012)

Das hört auch nie auf bei Dir, oder?!?


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn Neues kommen?


----------



## Bassbrocken (21. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage für euch Wissenden , ABER....

Ist das ein Carbonrahmen? Oder Aluminium Guss? Da es ich keine Schweißnähte oder ähnliches erkennen kann, muss es ja irgendwie eins von beiden sein 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## slang (21. Januar 2012)

ist Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2012)

Bambus!


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2012)

Verkauf.......T


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2012)

Hab einen Kali Fullface, eine Totem sowie diverse Kleinteile (Shifter, Kefü, Lenker) abzugeben. Näheres siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## gooni11 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo 
POST 43 BITTE LÖSCHEN!


Hallo
Verkaufe


*Dann noch ein Entlüftungsset komplett und neuwertig für Avid Bremsen...cr ..xo,,usw
Np 47 eu! 
Ich hätte gern 20 eu + 3  eu Versand unversichert*





*1 Flasche Doc Blue Milch. Neu.
5 Euro +Versand 3 eu unversichert
*


----------



## the_Shot (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo OWL'er, ich biete Euch hier meinen Bell Sanction Full Face Helm. Er ist absolut neuwertig, lediglich zweimal für ca. 1Std. getragen. Keine Kratzer und Macken. Die Größe ist M, fällt aber recht eng aus. Liegt vielleicht auch an meinen dicken Backen

Ich stelle mir 45,00 zzgl. 6,00 Versand vor, etwaige Absprachen gerne per PM oder telefonisch.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Februar 2012)

Goonie, hält sich so ein Entlüftungsset oder läuft das irgendwann ab? Kriege bald ein neues mit ner Avid dran, aber werde das die ganze erste Zeit wohl nicht brauchen (hoffe ich  ) Ansonsten hätte ich schon interesse! Könnts auch abholen.


----------



## slang (9. Februar 2012)

Was soll denn daran ablaufen? In 20 Jahren sind vielleicht die Schläuche porös aber sonst? Und das Dot hat Wasser gezogen, gibts dann günstig bei Louis oder im Baumarkt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Februar 2012)

Haste auch wieder Recht, Hirn war mal wieder aus ;-)


----------



## RolfK (17. Februar 2012)

Moins

hab hier ein Decal abzugebenl fÃ¼r eine 36'er Fox in schwarz/gold. Mit Versand 6,50.-â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (18. Februar 2012)

Habe hier mal was feines fÃ¼r euch von nem Kumpel:

*Scott Scale RH: XL, Baujahr 2011*
Rahmen: Scott Scale 40 Alloy 6061 D.B Gr.XL Bj 2011 
Federgabel: Magura Durin Race 100mm Federweg Poplock 
Bremse : Magura Scheibenbremse Louise FR 180-160 
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss 370 
Antrieb: Neue komplette Schimano SLX gruppe 3 x 10 u. SLX Kurbel 
Reifen: Schwalbe Albert 2.25 2 satz Reifen neu Racing Ralph u. Nobby Nic 2.1 
Top geflegt und mit sehr viel Liebe gefahren...

VHB(=da geht auf jeden Fall noch was): 950â¬

Bilder und Kontaktdaten:http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/fahrraeder/herren/u157910


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (19. Februar 2012)

Verkaufe Rock Shox Totem RC2DH Coil von 2011 in weiss!
 Schaft ist 1 1/8 und 205mm lang.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130651188367?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

gruß,
Dominik


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Teile abzugeben :


Die Orginalen DT-Swiss LaufrÃ¤der vom Stumpi, vo 32, hi 36 Speichen.
Vo. 20mm Achse, Hi. Schnellspanner. Die LaufrÃ¤der sind ca. 40km gefahren, dementsprechend neuwertiger Zustand, fÃ¼r 180 â¬

American Classic 29 Tubless Laufradsatz, weiss 
vo. 20mm, hi. Schnellspanner, ca.450km gefahren.
An der hinteren Felge ist ein kleiner Kratzer zu sehen,
ansonsten im neuwertigen Zustand ! 
Ich habe den LRS im Juli fÃ¼r 650â¬ gekauft und wÃ¼rde den fÃ¼r 450â¬ abgeben.

Reifen, neu :
Purgatori 2.2
Purgatori S-works 2.2
Bontrager 2.2, 2 Stk , einer neu, einer 10km gefahren 
Geax AKA 29 2.2

Jeder Reifen 25â¬ plus Versand 4,30â¬


Sram X9 Shifter 2012, Neu, 2x10, fÃ¼r 60â¬




Alle Preise sind VHB ! 
Bilder sind in meinem Album


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2012)

Steigst du auch auf RR um, oder ist 29ner blöd?


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Steigst du auch auf RR um, oder ist 29ner blöd?


 
neeee..hab doch ein neues 29er

aber 2 RR habe ich auch noch


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2012)

Ist an mir vorbei gegangen, was gabs den schönes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2012)

ein rotes Speiseeis aus Plastik


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2012)

Moin
Verkauft


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)




----------



## slang (11. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


>



dito


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

bleib bei uns gooni


----------



## gooni11 (12. März 2012)

Moin
So......Alles verkauft
[email protected]


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. März 2012)

Hi.
Ich habe noch 'nen Specialized Tactic Helm für den AM- und Enduro-Einsatz zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=484532

Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Huskyspeed (27. März 2012)

*Verkauft!!*

Hallo Leute! 


Habe mich entschlossen mein altes Rennrad zu verkaufen. 

Na ja alt ist gut .....eigentlich ist es noch wie neu, wenig gefahren ca

3000 km und gut gepflegt.

Marke 2Danger Huez

Bj 2009


Shimano Ultegra komplett ,Marvic Ksyrium Equipe Laufräder, Lenker-

Sattelstütze- Vorbau von FSA, Grösse 54 cm von ca 171 bis 177

ohne pedale. Der Sattel ist im gegensatz zu den Bildern schwarz.

Rahmen aus Alu ,Gabel Carbon mit Alu Schaft.

Festpreis 460 Euro! 


Schauts euch bitte auf meiner Seite an. 

Bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## Peter88 (27. März 2012)

Suche Vorbau etwa 100mm und min. 10grad neigung für 31,6 klemmung.

gerne günstig oder leicht

und 

suche sattel unter 170g und möglichst nicht in weiß

zustand darf auch schlechter sein wenn der preis angemessen ist


----------



## Huskyspeed (29. März 2012)

Hallo Leute! 


Habe mich entschlossen mein altes Rennrad zu verkaufen. 

Na ja alt ist gut .....eigentlich ist es noch wie neu, wenig gefahren ca

3000 km und gut gepflegt.

Marke 2Danger Huez

Bj 2009


Shimano Ultegra komplett ,Marvic Ksyrium Equipe Laufräder, Lenker-

Sattelstütze- Vorbau von FSA, Grösse 54 cm von ca 171 bis 177

ohne pedale. Der Sattel ist im gegensatz zu den Bildern schwarz.

Rahmen aus Alu ,Gabel Carbon mit Alu Schaft.

Festpreis 460 Euro! 


Schauts euch bitte auf meiner Seite an. 

Bei Interesse PM an mich
*Verkauft!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldie13 (30. März 2012)

Moin, Verkaufe mein 3mal gefahrenes Specialized SX Trail II von 2010 in Größe M 
Kleinste Kratzer sind im matten design leider wegen eines transports am auto vorhanden 
Parts sind alle Werksausstattung sprich:
Gabel: Fox 36 Van RC2 FIT
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
Laufräder: Custom DT Swiss F550
Kurbel: FSA Gravity Lite MegaExo
Schaltwerk: Sram X-0 Blackbox Rot Elox.
Bremsen: Avid Code CR Mag 203-185mm
Reifen: Speci Clutch&Butcher
usw. 
Verkaufe es weil ich mir nun doch einen Downhiller zulegen möchte 

Preis hatte ich mir 3000 >VHB< Vorgestellt  Listenpreis beträgt 4200 (4300) 

Bilder hier:  hier klicken


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. März 2012)

Tze, machs doch wenigstens anonym und irgendwo anders, wo doch nahezu jeder hier weiß wieviel du dafür geblecht hast. Das lässt nur den Eindruck von Gier und Ausbeute (gemeinhin als Verarsche bezeichnet) entstehen


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

Ich persönlich fand es in Ordnung! Es war für uns immer noch ein gutes Angebot, ganz egal was er bezahlt hat.
Oder fragst du beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf auch nach ob er beim Händler Rabatt bekommen hat?


----------



## nextfriday (31. März 2012)

Finde ich auch, selbst wenn er den Esel in der Lotterie gewonnen hätte.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (31. März 2012)

Dann lass ihn drin ;-) da sprach eigentlich auch nur der neid mit


----------



## Poldie13 (31. März 2012)

ah, okay  als ich bei meinen mails gelesen hab "JENSeits hat auf das Thema 'OWL - Marktplatz' im Forum 'Ostwestfalen-Lippe' bei MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum geantwortet" hab ich schon gedacht oh mist jetzt gibts ärger  werd es dann oben weiter nochmal reinsetzen


----------



## slang (31. März 2012)

Hast du den die Erstkäufer-Rechnung? Weil sonst wär ich da vorsichtig.


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2012)

Ich verkaufe das folgende Garmin-Originalzubehör. Es handelt sich um noch verpackte Neuware, die ich vor 2 Monaten bei einem Gerätetausch (Edge 500) dazu bekommen habe. Ideal auch um seinen Garmin am Zweitrad zu nutzen.

Das Zubehör besteht aus:
- Garmin Ladekabel mit miniUSB und Steckeradapter
- Garmin Geschwindigkeits- und Trittfrequenzsensor GSC10
- Montagematerial
- 2 Garmin Fahrradhalterungen
- Garmin Herzfrequenzsensor mit Textil Brustgurt und ANT+ Übertragung

Alle Artikel sind mit nahezu allen Garminprodukten kompatibel. Im Zweifelsfall bitte nachfragen.

Der Neupreis aller Artikel liegt bei über 130. Ich verkaufe es für 90.

______________________

Dann steht noch ein goldener Hope XC Vorbau (90mm, 10Grad), 1A Zustand für 65 zum Verkauf. Es handelt sich noch um das klassische Design ohne die hässlichen gelaserten Flames.

______________________

... und falls jemand neben dem Biken noch im RC Car-Bereich einsteigen will, ich gebe dieses Hobby nun auf und verkaufe eine umfangreiche Ausrüstung.  ... http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bielefeld/modellbau/u9200967


----------



## Domme02 (11. April 2012)

Hat jemand OWler zufällig Interesse an etwas gute Nacht Lektüre?
-->Mountainbike-Roman "Held am Sonntag"- Henri Lesewitz
*VERKAUFT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2012)

Verkauft


----------



## quantec (24. April 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hat jemand OWler zufällig Interesse an etwas gute Nacht Lektüre?
> -->Mountainbike-Roman "Held am Sonntag"- Henri Lesewitz
> *VERKAUFT*




Ich hätte auch noch Lektüre zu verkaufen:

Der Millionen-Dollar-Downhill von Greg Moody

Erscheinungsdatum 	2001 	  	Format 	Restexemplar
Herausgeber 	Delius Klasing 	  	ISBN 	3895951641
Label 	Delius Klasing 	  	Medium 	Taschenbuch
Seitenzahl 	389


----------



## quantec (24. April 2012)

Ach ja, und ein Anfänger-Golfset habe ich noch im Angebot. Alle Schläger kpl. mit Tasche und Adidas Troley für 100,00 abzugeben. Bei Interesse mache ich gerne Bilder. Zustand ist neuwertig.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2012)

Jemand Interesse an einer 76minutigen *DVD* zur *Jeantex Bike Transalp 2009*?

Vielleicht so für nen 5er..

Verkauft


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer 76minutigen *DVD* zur *Jeantex Bike Transalp 2009*?
> 
> Vielleicht so für nen 5er..



Wärs ne Bluray, hätte ich sie genommen (auch fürn 10er).  ... DVD´s sehen auf meinem Fernseher so pixelig aus.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2012)

dann setzt du dich eben weiter weg! 

Brauche die Kohle. Muss Sprit und Startgebühren bezahlen.... 

weiteres:

-> *Guizzo Vorbau *25,4mm/ 6 Grad/ 120mm: fürn 5er
-> *Guizzo Lenker*: Verkauft
-> *Avid Cleansweep G2 Bremsscheibe 185mm. *fürn 5er
* 
(alles gebraucht)
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (4. Mai 2012)

Aufgrund meines Teamwechsel verkaufe ich ein Specialized Epic Expert Carbon 29 (Gr. L; Modelljahr 2012). Es wurde im November 2011 gekauft und hat ca. 1500 km gelaufen.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/...amp;scname=MTB








Das Rad ist in einem guten Zustand.
Bei vielen Händlern bereits ausverkauft.
Der Neupreis liegt bei 4400 Euro.
Inkl. der Tuningteile (Lenker und Sattelstütze) ist mein Preis 4000 Euro.



Fotos unter:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=NeoRC.online&target=ALBUM&id=5738662774971886625&authkey=Gv1sRgCMaq3qyT1JLQPw&feat=email

Wohne in PB


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Mai 2012)

Ich biete mein Lapierre Zesty 314 2010er Modell in Gr. L yum Verkauf an.
Das Bike ist gut erhalten und hat ein paar Extras zu bieten (z.B. XT Trigger, komplett neue Kette und XT Kassette...).
Probefahrt und Besichtigung in Bielefeld waere moeglich.
Alles weitere in meiner BIKEMARKT ANZEIGE.

Falls jemand nach dem Grund fragt: Ich wueder gerne auf etwas Endurolastigeres umsteigen. Wenn sich also ein Kaeufer findet, der es genauso gut behandelt wie ich waere das super, wenn nicht, na dann mal schauen, dann warte ich wohl noch etwas.

Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Email.

VG


----------



## RolfK (10. Mai 2012)

Servus

biete meinen 2010'er EVOC Freeride Trail Rucksack in der Größe XL zum Verkauf an. Es sind normale, leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Scheuerstellen) vorhanden, aber keine Risse oder sonstige Beschädigungen. Alle Reißverschlüsse und Verschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. Der Rucksack wird natürlich noch komplett gesäubert.

Preis: 50.-  -  Versand möglich zzgl. 5,90 DHL Paket


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2012)

*verkaufe 2 nagel neue Hans Dampf evo 2,35 Zoll für 70,-*
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> biete meinen 2010'er EVOC Freeride Trail Rucksack in der Größe XL zum Verkauf an. Es sind normale, leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Scheuerstellen) vorhanden, aber keine Risse oder sonstige Beschädigungen. Alle Reißverschlüsse und Verschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. Der Rucksack wird natürlich noch komplett gesäubert.
> 
> Preis: 50.-  -  Versand möglich zzgl. 5,90 DHL Paket



Was gibt's den neues Rolf?


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine defekte Kind Shock i900 Stütze zum Ausschlachten.
Grund: Beim Service hat sich einer der Führungsstifte in die Weiten der Bikewerkstatt verabschiedet... 

Also, wer so´n Ding:






zuhause ungenutzt liegen hat: Bitte melden!
Geben auch noch ´n Zehner dafür!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2012)

Du meinst die kleinen Stäbe die in die Nut des Tauchrohrs gesteckt werden?
Da sollen es angeblich Speichen gut tun


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2012)

Guter Tipp. 

OK, dann will ich mal crossboss anmailen, der will ja seinen Scott-Laufradsatz verchecken...


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2012)

gute idee - den hat er ja gerade wohl mal wieder selbst ersteigert. 

duck und weg


----------



## crossboss (11. Mai 2012)

@Freetourer: Du Heini die sind bei Ebay an 2 verschiedene Leute verkauft aklter Unruhestifter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab noch ein neues, unbenutztes Reverse Race SL 26T Kettenblatt
abzugeben. Preis: 25


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2012)

ui, NEUWERTIG!


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Mai 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> ui, NEUWERTIG!



Nene, diesmal nicht neuwertig sondern nagelneu, praktisch ofenfrisch!


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2012)

.............was machst du denn auch mit 26 Zähnen Junge...............


----------



## epic03 (4. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ich suche eine SLX oder XT Kurbel, die Kurbelarme würden mir reichen! Wenn jemand noch was rumliegen hat, bitte melden. Danke!


----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe noch  *neuwertige FSA V-Drive BB30 Kurbelarme* für abzugeben. Ohne Innenlager! Mit schönem integrierten Kurbelabzieher.
Nur kleine Gebrauchsspuren vom rumliegen ,ungefahren! 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## epic03 (4. Juni 2012)

hm schade bb30 passt net... Aber Danke!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2012)

Der KÃ¤ufer ist abgesprungen, also steht die KindShock I900 wieder zum Verkauf!

- 31,6er MaÃ
- 125mm Hub
- 400mm LÃ¤nge

Die StÃ¼tze ist per Hebel unterhalb des Sattels gut zubedienen. Sie weiÃt natÃ¼rlich Gebrauchsspuren auf, aber das bleibt nunmal nicht aus! Diese tuhen der Funktion allerdings keinen Abbruch! Dazu gehÃ¶ren die allseits bekannten Striemen im Rohr - aber auch die tuhen der Funktion keinerlei Abbruch!
Sie funktioniert super (gefÃ¼hlt wie am ersten Tag) und hat vor 100km einen kleinen Service erhalten.
Bilder reiche ich nach, wenn ich sie gereinigt auf dem Tisch habe.
VHB 60â¬

Achja, ersetzt wird sie nur durch eine lÃ¤ngere StÃ¼tze die ich fÃ¼r meine langen Beine benÃ¶tige. Ansonsten wÃ¤re sie geblieben!


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2012)

Verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2012)

1x Selle Italia Shiver in schwarz _& gebraucht_
1x Uvex Urban 58-62cm in silber _& gebraucht_
1x Paar Ergon GS1 in L in grau / schwarz _& gebraucht_



PS: Suche neues HR für Schnellspanner und Steckachse á la Hope Pro 2 und Mavic EN521


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juni 2012)

Sram s1000 2 Fach Kurbel. 
26/39 inkl innenlager. Nur 4 Monate in Benutzung.

VERKAUFT


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. Juni 2012)

*Reifen*: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2.25" vorne/Rocket Ron 26 x 2.25" hinten

               Aus meinem neuen Bike für zusammen 40 euro abzugeben.

               Wurden auf der Testfahrt 20km bewegt und somit neuwertig

Bei Interesse,bitte mailen.


----------



## timolo95 (3. Juli 2012)

Details zum Artikel:
Verkaufe mein erst 1,5 Jahre altes Focus Cayo , es wurde ende 2010 erworben und seitdem maximal 1800 Km bewegt.





Zur Ausstattung:


Rahmen: Focus Cayo Carbon 54cm
Gabel: Focus Cayo Carbon
Schaltung: Shimano 105 mit Dura Acde Umwerfer
LaufrÃ¤der: Fulcrum Racing 7
Lenker : FSA Vero Comp 
Vorbau: FSA Os 19
SattelstÃ¼tze: FSA-Sl 280
Sattel : Ritchey WCS Carbon Steem
Reifen: Continental Ultra Sport

Preislich habe ich mir 1000 â¬ inklusive Pedale vorgestellt.


----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2012)

Verkaufe eine neuwertige Dual Position Coil.
Für Rock Shox Sektor oder Revelation.
Federhärte soft (yellow) bis ca 75kg.
Absenkung von 150 auf 120mm.


**verkauft**

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dpcj1okj.jpg


----------



## Tristero (16. Juli 2012)

Ich suche für meinen neuen Rahmen eine nicht allzu teure Gruppe. SLX oder XT. 9- oder 10fach ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (21. Juli 2012)

Weg


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/21433-o-neal-madass-protector-jacket


----------



## -flowjunkie- (30. Juli 2012)

Suche Renntaugliches 29" Hardtail RH 22" o. 23" also min. XL. Hat jemand sowas zufällig noch rumstehen dann bitte melden!


----------



## cauw (10. August 2012)

Suche Kinder MTB, 24 Zoll


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/26592-alutech-cycles-keiler-dh-evo-in-l

oder auch

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25866-alutech-cycles-alutech-keiler-dh-evo-l


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. August 2012)

Ich hab da auch ein paar Artikel, die zum Verkauf stehen: 

MET Terra Helm

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/27633-met-terra

SIDI Giau Schuhe

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/27636-sidi-giau-grosze-44

KCNC Kettenblätter

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/27618-kcnc-kettenblatter-xc1-4-arm-104-64mm-lochkreis-22-32-44

Hope XC Vorbau

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/27622-hope-xc-vorbau-schwarz

Sony Vaio Notebook

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...wenig-benutzt-1a-zustand-incl-tasche/73928894


----------



## JENSeits (13. August 2012)

leider nichts für mich dabei. Falls du eine deiner Kameras abstoßen möchtest, here i am


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> leider nichts für mich dabei. Falls du eine deiner Kameras abstoßen möchtest, here i am



Die sind unverkäuflich. Hab für jeden Einsatzzweck eine.


----------



## Domme02 (24. August 2012)

weg


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. September 2012)

Hab auch was abzugeben 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/46948-stevens-manic-2009-18-custom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (29. September 2012)

Verkaufe einen Oneal 311 in XS (52-54cm)

Preis : 40  .

NP. 90 

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3028/djtxsyth_jpg.htm


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab eine Pumpe zuverkaufen ...


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe ein paar neue Conti MKII Protection 2,4" abzugeben:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...al-mountain-king-ii-protection-faltreifen-neu


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2012)

hat einer von euch nen Rahmen abzugeben? Richtung AM bzw FR sollte es sein


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/58821-lapierre-spicy-316-grosze-m


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/58821-lapierre-spicy-316-grosze-m



 Wasn los?


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hol mir nen Psyclocrosser...









...quatsch, schau mal im "ich hab was neues"


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2012)

Gerade gesehen. 

Jetzt haben wir einen mehr zum Bashen


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir einen mehr zum Bashen



 konnt ich vorher aber auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich verkaufe meinen Sigma Rox 9.0.
Der Computer an sich ist nigelnagelneu, da er gerade erst von Sigma aus Kulanz ausgetauscht wurde. Folie noch drauf, kein Kratzerchen.
Dazu gehört natürlich das gesamte Zubehör, inkl. Karton, Herzfrequenzgurt (unbenutzt), Trittfrequenzsensor (ebenfalls neu) und 2 Halterungen mit Geschwindigkeitssensoren für das Bike. Eine davon ebenfalls wie neu und ohne Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## funkenritter (24. Oktober 2012)

Suche Karten für EOFT

Hallo zusammen, ich brauch noch dringend 2 Karten für die European Outdoor Film Tour am 06.11.2012 in der Stadthalle in Bielefeld.
Sollte einer von euch mir da weiterhelfen wär das echt Top

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Suche Karten für EOFT
> 
> Hallo zusammen, ich brauch noch dringend 2 Karten für die European Outdoor Film Tour am 06.11.2012 in der Stadthalle in Bielefeld.
> Sollte einer von euch mir da weiterhelfen wär das echt Top
> ...



Wie jetzt; die sind schon alle weg


----------



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ggf. eine für Bremen über, ist aber noch nicht sicher. Wäre der 3.11

Hab gleich aus Vorsicht mehrere geordert, man kennt das Prozedere ja bereits.


----------



## funkenritter (24. Oktober 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Suche Karten für EOFT
> 
> Hallo zusammen, ich brauch noch dringend 2 Karten für die European Outdoor Film Tour am 06.11.2012 in der Stadthalle in Bielefeld.
> Sollte einer von euch mir da weiterhelfen wär das echt Top
> ...



Heute Mittag gab es wieder welche und a,uch gleich versucht welche zu ordern. Leider hab ich fast nee halbe Stunde gebraucht meine Kreditkarte zu finden. Als dann losgehen sollte war nur noch eine da.

Das passiert mir nicht nochmal.
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich probiere es morgen ansonsten fahre ich nach Köln, da bin ich öfters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Oktober 2012)

So knapp ist das?! Ich dachte da geht man Abends einfach hin zur Abendkasse. Das wars dann wohl  Und dabei wollte ich es dieses Jahr doch endlich mal schaffen.


----------



## quantec (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich (185cm) suche noch eine Crosser mit Disc ...


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2012)

ich habe mal meine Bikemarktanzeigen aufgestockt!


----------



## Domme02 (5. November 2012)

*Herbst-Rauswurf:*
- 1508g XC Laufradsatz Fun Works (180â¬): http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/66825-fun-works-atmosphere-n-light-1508g-laufradsatz-xc-26
- 1320g Poison Carbon Rahmen 26" (RH48 fÃ¼r 1,65m bis 1,85m) (399â¬): http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...e-carbon-rahmen-26-rahmenhohe-58-mit-garantie
- Rock Shox Sid 26" mit Poploc (180â¬)

Preise sind nur VHB!


----------



## Domme02 (5. November 2012)

vertipper ist korrigiert. Danke!

Jap 2013 bei Focus Rapiro-Racing.


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Ich stell mich Morgen mit MTB-Teilen, Elektronik-Krams wie USB-Plattenspieler und zich Netzteilen und Kabeln auf den Lübbecker Flohmarkt.
Also kommt vorbei und leistet mir Gesellschaft - das wird ein langer Tag bei dem grandiosem Wetter! 


LG Jens


----------



## VFR750R (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Stahl MTB verkaufen.
Hersteller: Whyte / GB
Modell: 19 Steel (631 Reynolds Rohr)
Gabel: Fox 32 F120 RL
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
3x10, Hope, FSA usw.
mehr Infos hier
http://www.whytebikes.de/?p=85

NP 1999,-
1400,-

Ich bin mit dem Rad super zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist wunderbar verarbeitet, leider habe ich mich bei der Größe verkauft. Ich habe das Rad jetzt in "L" bestellt. Das Radl hat max. 200km gelaufen und ist in Deutschland vermutlich das einzige, diese Woche zumindest noch, dann gibt es zwei...

Ich habe beim "M" schon einige Dinge für mich geändert, die ich an das "L" übernehmen werde. Die Neuteile werde ich ans "M" bauen, Griffe, Reifen + Tuben, Sattel.

Wohne in Dornberg. Gern mal ansehen... Wenn ich hier kein Feedback erhalte, kann es sein, das ich das Rad schlachte.
Das ist nicht so mein Ding, aber hier greift wohl, "Have two, can only drive one" wie sonst sehr selten. Das Rad muss aus dem Keller, sonst gibts Mecker von der Regierung...



Hannes


----------



## NeoRC (11. November 2012)

wer mehr wissen will
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/5040-specialized-epic-expert-carbon-29-fully-gr-l


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

*VERKAUFT!! *

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich bei einem fairen Angebot von meinem Trial trennen (Benutze es einfach zuwenig).


> Hier auf die schnelle ein paar Daten:
> 
> *Echo Control 26"*
> Echo-LRS
> ...







Man sieht - stimmige Markenqualität wurde verbaut 
Mehr Bilder und Details gibts auf Anfrage, am einfachsten hier im Bikemarkt!

*Ich freue mich auf eure Angebote *
LG Jens


----------



## timolo95 (18. November 2012)

Habe auch was zu Verkaufen. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73525-rock-shox-boxxer-r2c2

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73528-sixpack-splitz-vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. November 2012)

Verkaufe five ten MTB Schuhe in Gr. 43.

Wenig getragen, fÃ¼r 50â¬






Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, 62cm - 9Grad
fÃ¼r 40â¬






Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M970, 25â¬


----------



## cauw (20. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

suche BMX Rad für meinen Sohnemann.

Hat einer noch was gutes gebrauchtes??

Gruß


----------



## Domme02 (20. November 2012)

s


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2012)

Biete mehrere Streuscheiben fÃ¼r die Magicshine MJ-808 an. Passen fÃ¼r die Chinakracher ebenso  Durchmesser 38,5mm
10Â° x 30Â°

StÃ¼ckpreis 5â¬


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Biete* 2 *nagelneue Schwalbe *NOBBY NIC*/ 1 _Trailstar_ und _1 Pacestar_ an in 2,4 Zoll *Snakeskin.* UVP je Stück 49
Angebote unter PN


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2012)

ganz viel gibts auch als Foto in diesem Album! unter den ersten Bildern steht ne Übersicht samt Preisen.

Nimmste viel, bekommste viel Rabatt


----------



## kris. (28. November 2012)

Spermüllcontainer geplündert?!  *duw*


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2012)

zum Teil ... dafür ist jetzt Platz unterm Bett


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> zum Teil ... dafür ist jetzt Platz unterm Bett



Du schläfst auf dem Sperrmüll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2012)

freilich


----------



## RolfK (7. Dezember 2012)

Moins

ich biete hier eine Kaffeetasse und eine SIGG-Alutrinkflasche von Rotwild an. Beides stammt aus dem Jahr 2006 und sind unbenutzt. Sammlerstücke, da so in der Art nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Preis:  25 VHB


----------



## Xeleux (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte gern meinen aktuellen Radlaufsatz verkaufen...

Naben: SRAM X9 QR20/135x12 (Herstellerangaben 175+390 g)
Felgen: Mavic EN521 (Herstellerangaben 540 g/Felge)
Speichen: ???
Gewicht gesamt: wieg ich bei Bedarf nach-ist aber im Moment noch verbaut,
ich tippe aber mal auf knapp 2 kg 
Der Radlaufsatz wurde vor kurzem im Rahmen einer Inspektion gecheckt & zentriert.

Auf Wunsch schick ich Euch gern Detailfotos.
Bei Interesse freue ich mich auf Eure PN ...


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.

Wer hat interesse an einem 2009er Lapierre Spicy in M? Hatte das Rad 2010 gekauft und bin wirklich wenig damit gefahren. Teiel wurden ausgetauscht, aber das fahren blieb, letztendlich weil der Rahmen dann doch zuklein ist auf der Strecke. Besichtigt werden kann das Rad in Bremen oder Bad Oeynhausen. Neu verbaut wurden:

Fox DHX 5.0 (originaldämpfer ist vorhanden)
LRS hinten mit Sixpack Kamikaze Felge und Nabe
Kindshock Sattelstütze
flacher DH lenker
Fat albert reifen
SLX Scheibenbremse V/H 203mm
SLX Kurbel
XT Schaltwerk
X9 Cassette
lock on Griffe
grüne feder für die FOX Gabel (originalfeder ist vorhanden)

Würde auch nur den Rahmen einzeln miit der Gabel verkaufen.
Am liebsten wäre es mir aber, wenns komplett weggeht.
Preislich habe ich komplett mit Zubehör an 1400 Euro gedacht.
Ich habe mehr Zeit in den teileanbau investiert, als ich gefahren bin. Wenn das Rad 1000km gesehen hat, ist es echt viel und hochgegriffen.
Bilder gerne per Mail.

Viele Grüße,
MArcus


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2012)

Alles muss raus.

Specialized Enduro Expert Frame L


----------



## Domme02 (22. Dezember 2012)

26" Rocket Ron Pacestar 2,25 ungefahren und neu!----> 25â¬ inkl. Versand

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ocket-ron-2-25-evo-pacestar-versand-kostenlos

eventuell kann man auch beim preis verhandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (26. Dezember 2012)

Verkaufe einen Specialized Control Roval SL 29 135 Wheelset 2012 LRS.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...l-29-135-wheelset-2012-carbon-red-laufradsatz


----------



## the_Shot (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, wenn einer noch nen schicken und zugleich leichten Laufradsatz in 26" sucht, dann hier klicken:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/94177-veltec-am-one-laufradsatz-26


----------



## Kash (18. Januar 2013)

VERKAUFE:
Cannondale Flash Alloy 3
Modell: 2012
Farbe: weiß 
Größe: XL

inkl.:
- Tacho EPOD 10 
- 2 x Flaschenhalter & Flaschen
- Cannondale Satteltasche mit Pannenset (Flicken, Reifenheber, Schlauch usw.)
- Blackburn Pumpe
- Umbau vorne auf 185mm Scheibe
- kleines LED-Beleuchtungsset (per USB Aufladbar)

NP inkl. Umbauten war ca. 1600 ,- EUR (Rechnung vorhanden) verkaufe es nun für 850,- EUR FESTPREIS!

Das Bike ist im Top Zustand, ich bin nicht sehr viel damit gefahren (max. 10 mal, wenn überhaupt), da ich es im Oktober 2011 gekauft habe, dann im Winter nicht fahren wollte und mir im letzten Sommer dann ein Motorrad zugelegt habe wodurch das MTB vernachlässigt wurde. Seit der letzten Inspektion durch den Händler(Radstand Bielefeld) stand es im Keller.

Ein Foto kann ich per E-Mail schicken. Falls es jemand nicht in Versmold bei mir abholen kann würde ich es ggf. auch mit dem Auto vorbeibringen.


----------



## esta (18. Januar 2013)

Hey,

verkaufe ein Bionicon Edison in GrÃ¶Ãe L.
Kommt die tage auch noch in den Bikemarkt, meine Identifizierung hab ich heute erst beantragt 

Optisch und technisch sehr guter Zustand.
Preis 1600â¬ VB.
Bei Bedarf kann man auch Ã¼ber Rahmenset verhandeln.
Kann gerne nach Absprache besichtigt werden. Bei Interesse oder Fragen PN.
edit: jetzt auch mit Bikemarkt link http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/106779-bionicon-edison


----------



## tskr (26. Januar 2013)

Suche Deore oder SLX 10fach Kurbel mit 170mm.

Auch gern im Tausch gegen Deore 10fach 175mm (50 KM gelaufen... am Brötchenrad)

Melden bitte per PN!


Gruß Tim


Update:
Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Domme02 (26. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe (neue Teile):

- 31,8mm Concept Vorbau, 100mm, 7 Grad (15â¬)
- 710mm Lenker Concept, 31,8mm, (20â¬)
- StÃ¼tze Concept 400mm, 31,6mm KrÃ¶pfung, schwarz (20â¬)

- FSA 3 fach Kurbel Comet fÃ¼r PF30 (50â¬)


findet ihr alles in meinem Bikemarkt!

(aktualisiert am 8.2.!)


----------



## RolfK (29. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe:


- 1Paar Rocket Ron Evo Pacestar TL-ready 2.4    25km gelaufen
   Paar 35â¬

- 1Paar 2013'er Hans Dampf Evo Snakeskin TL-ready Pacestar/Trailstar 2.35    30km gelaufen, war tubeless mit Milch montiert(RÃ¼ckstÃ¤nde auf der InnenflÃ¤che)
   Paar 45â¬

- 1 Reverse S-Trail light Vorbau 50mm, 1 1/8'', 31,6mm weiss   2mon gefahren
   30â¬

- 1 Reverse Bolt Clamp 34,9mm weiss Sattelklemme neu-originalverpackt
   7,50â¬



Bei Interesse bitte PN oder Mail


----------



## Vielflieger (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

verkaufe meinen 2011er S-Works Enduro Rahmen in M. Inkl. Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Command Post mit 125mm travel.
1950,- VHB 
Nähere Infos und Foto im Bikemarkt oder per PN oder mail.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

verkaufe, wegen Umstieg auf die XX1, meine XTR (980er) Schaltung.

XTR Schalthebel 2x10 / 3x10


XTR Direkt Mount Umwerfer


XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk

Alle Komponenten sind natürlich im Gooni Zustand 
...also NEUWERTIG / TOP ZUSTAND

LG
Matthias


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. Februar 2013)

Hätte folgendes abzugeben:

- Rock Shox Dichtungsset Nr. 604-308334-000 für (Angabe laut Inet) Recon Silver and Gold, Reba, SID, Revleation, Sektor, Domain, Domain Dual Crown, Lyrik, Totem, Argyle and Boxxer. Preis: 10 Euro; Versand für 1,45 machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tskr (20. Februar 2013)

Hey!

Hab ein Rollei ChestMount fürs Iphone 4/4s hier liegen.
Ist nagelneu und unbenutzt. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## slang (12. März 2013)

Biete LR an.

Mavic Crossride





26", Centerlock, mit Schnellspannern
Die Felgen sind entlabelt

In den Felgen sind keinerlei Dellen oder "Achten"
zwei Ersatzspeichen sind dabei

70 

für 10  extra können die passenden Mavic Adapter für die Montage von 6Loch Scheiben dazu gekauft werden


----------



## half-devil333 (13. März 2013)

aus welchem jahr ist der lrs und wie viel musste er bis jetzt durch machen?


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. März 2013)

Hope Schnellspanner VR rot. Würde ich 8 bei Abholung in Bi für haben wollen. Alternativ auch gerne nen schönen Latex....Schlauch (Michelin) oder auch 4 hübsche Kettenblattschrauben für ne XTR Kurbel in rot zum Tausch. Greetz


----------



## criscross (22. März 2013)

Verkaufe neue 2013 RS Reverb Sattelstütze 30,9 /420.

Preis: 180 + Versand


----------



## wolfi (27. März 2013)

moin,
verkaufe einen top laufradsatz, schlauchlos und mit quasi neuen reifen!
im bikemarkt für 250,-, hier im owl-abteil für nur 200,- für selbstabholer!!!!
das ist ein schnäppchen!!!!
gruß
wolfi
link zur beschreibung: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/140081-shimano-wh-m776-xt-disc-ust


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. April 2013)

Von mir heute mal ein etwas unpassendes Angebot, aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja auch jemand RC-flugbegeisterten oder ihr kennt jemanden der mit was solidem in dieses geile Hobby starten möchte.

Ich biete aufgrund von Hobbyaufgabe ein absolut hochwertiges Komplettset in funktionellem Topzustand an:
*
- RC Heli: Thunder Tiger Mini Titan E325 SE*
*- Fernsteuerung: Futaba FF-7 (2,4ghz FASST Technologie)*
*- Schnellladegerät: Graupner Ultramat 16*
*- Alu-Transportkoffer für Heli, Fernsteuerung und LiPos


*Für alle die sich ein bisschen Auskennen, die Ausstattung des Helis:

- Servos für die Hauptrotorkontrolle sind 3 *Hitech HS 65 HB*
- Heckservo ist ein *Futaba S9257 Digitalservo
- *Als Gyrosensor dient ein *Futaba GY401
- *Stromzufuhr wird geregelt durch eine *Kontronik Jazz 40-6-18

*Dazu gibts noch eine GFK Haube von Canomod (siehe Bild), die allerdings ein paar Risse im Lack hat, weil sich mein lieber Vater einmal draufsetzen musste ;-), fällt auf Entfernung aber nicht auf.
Außerdem wurden die Standardrotorblätter durch Carbonblätter von HT ausgetauscht.
Alle wichtigen Teile am Hauptrotorkopf sind gegen Teile aus Aluminium ersetzt worden, lediglich die Paddelschwinge ist aus Kunstoff (kein belastungskritisches Teil)

Damals als ich den Heli kaufte und zusammenbaute war es absoluter HighTech, ein -auch heute noch- kompromisslos belastbarer Heli für brutalsten 3D Kunstflug (wenn mans denn kann ) 
Aufgrund von Zeitmangel stand er jetzt knapp 3 Jahre unbenutzt rum und wurde im derzeitigen Setup auch kaum mehr geflogen, also alles quasi "neu"

Das einzige was noch gekauft werden müsste um durchzustarten, wären wahrscheinlich neue LiPos und evtl ein neuer Akku für die Fernsteuerung. Die haben ohne Pflege jetzt 3 Jahre im Schrank verbracht und werden wahrscheinlich tiefenentladen und für nicht mehr als ein paar Sekunden Flug sorgen können schätzungsweise ;-)


*Alles zusammen für OWLer und Freunde 500 Euro*
Teile getrennt verkaufen würde ich ungerne, aber meinetwegen auch das nach Preisabsprache.


Hier schonmal ein Vorläufiges Bild vom Heli, bei Bedarf gerne noch mehr Bilder und natürlich sind auch Besichtigungen nach Absprache möglich! Nur fliegen wird nix aufgrund von Akkumangel wie oben geschrieben, es sei denn ihr bringt einen mit.


----------



## Sgt.Green (6. April 2013)

Hier, falls jemand noch was für den Saisonstart braucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/148577-cube-stereo-custom


----------



## exto (6. April 2013)

Wow! Das nenn' ich mal n Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. April 2013)

Falls noch jemand ne Heizung für den Schrauberkeller/-schuppen oder die Terrasse braucht:




Einhell GS 4600, zum aufschrauben auf die üblichen grauen Gasflaschen.
Selten im Einsatz gewesen, Schlauch ist noch tiptop.
15,- EUR (statt 30,- neu)


----------



## Flying_Elvis (21. April 2013)

Verkaufe mein Cannondale M800 Sondermodell Beast of the East in M.
Das Bike ist in einem Top Zustand. 
Geht mir zwar Leid ab, steht aber eh nur rum.






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156591-cannondale-m-800-comp-beast-of-the-east

Bei Interesse gibts für OWLer ein guten Preis vor Ort.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2013)

MARTIN RÜTTER - DER TUT NIX - LIVE

Ich habe 4 Karten abzugeben für Martin Rütter am 16.5.13 in Lemgo. 
Beginn 20 Uhr freie Platzwahl. 
Preis pro Karte 33. 
Ich verkaufe gegen Gebot.
Es müssen nicht alle 4 Karten gekauft werden.


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Mai 2013)

Da nun die Freiluftsaison richtig angefangen hat, braucht ihr bestimmt auch den passenden Beat dazu.
Den habe ich zwar nicht, aaaber die passenden Speaker dafür in der Ecke stehen.
JBL Control 5





  >>Bikemarktlink

...und fürs Frauenvolk auch ´ne Winterjacke von FOX von meiner Freundin.
Denkt dran... der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!!!


----------



## timolo95 (15. Mai 2013)

Verkaufe eine Evoc Air Vest in Gr M.

Wurde einmal getragen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/169251-evoc-air-vest-m


----------



## the_Shot (16. Mai 2013)

wer noch was zum shreddern braucht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/169077-specialized-demo-7-i-grosze-s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2013)

Hab da auch noch was abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/168941-o-neal-sinner-knee-cedric-garcia-nagelneu-gr-l

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/168928-rst-dirt-ra-federgabel-nagelneu


----------



## Deleted261297 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich räume meine Ersatzteilkiste aus, und biete einigen Kleinkram für Reiseradler an: 

- Rohloff-Schaltgriff mit Zügen und externer Schaltbox (40,- EUR)

- Laufrad 28" mit SON Klassik (100,-) 

- Verschiedene BuMM-Scheinwerfer, mit mindestens 60 LUX 

- diverse Oakley Sonnenbrillen 

Sättel sind weg


bei Interesse einfach schreiben und gerne auch Tel-Nr. hinterlassen, dann melde ich mich zurück.


----------



## slang (23. Mai 2013)

Der SON hat wahrscheinlich keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme? Der Begriff "Klassik" impliziert das irgendwie.  
weil, wenn doch hätte ich da wohl Interesse.


----------



## Deleted261297 (23. Mai 2013)

stimmt - das Laufrad mit dem SON is für Felgenbremse. 

Für die Sättel bitte nich mehr melden - sind schon wech...


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Ich verkaufe einen Mavic Crossmax SX Laufradsatz:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/171736-mavic-crossmax-sx-2011-20mm-135mm


Falls ein OWL'ler Interesse hat, lässt es sich noch über den Preis reden.

*ERLEDIGT*

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich verkaufe einen Mavic Crossmax SX Laufradsatz:
> 
> ...



Was gibt es den neues?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2013)

Habe hier kaum benutzte (nicht von mir) DMR Vault Pedale liegen -> Bikemarkt


----------



## Deleted261297 (6. Juni 2013)

Ach ja - Stichwort Pedale: 

Ich hab auch noch unbenutzte Syncros Mental Pedale rumliegen. 
Jaaa - das sind die Dinger mit den Reißzähnen...

Ist die Stahl-Version. 

Bei Interesse gerne hallo sagen und ankucken kommen....


----------



## timolo95 (9. Juni 2013)

Verkaufe für eine Arbeitskollegin ein Giant Trance X W.

Das Rad wurde erst einmal Gefahren und sieht aus wie neu .

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/182415-giant-trance-x-w-2013-neu


----------



## karbontimo (12. Juni 2013)

Suche einen CASCO VIPER MX Größe M für meinen Kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. Juni 2013)

neuwertiger Deuter Race EXP Air Rucksack

*VERKAUFT*

39â¬

weitere Infos im Bikemarkt


----------



## balder (13. Juni 2013)

hey moin suche einen fullface Helm in Größe M und/oder einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. hat einer von euch da was.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juni 2013)

So Leute, ma Tacheles. 
Ich überlege schmerzlicherweise mein Cagua zu verkaufen, zum einen aus akutem Geldmangel und zum anderen aus Zeitmangel. Ick will auf keinen Fall mit dem Biken aufhören, aber Touren fahre ich mittlerweile sehr gerne mit meinem Crosser ohne Suspensionkraftverlust und das Cagua hab ich wenn mal über den Hermann gejagd, dazu ist es eindeutig zu schade, gerade nachdem es jetzt nach dem Dämpfertausch endlich absolut sahnig läuft. Ich werde mir von einem Teil des Geldes wahrscheinlich einen günstigen Downhiller oder irgendwas stabiles besorgen, an dem ich (hoffentlich, man weiß ja nie, aber die Chancen werden ja wohl geringer sein) nicht so viel reparieren und rumschrauben lassen muss und mit dem ich bei Zeit einfach mal ein wenig am Hermann oder im Park fahren kann, der Rest des Geldes wird wohl erstmal verschluckt und ist hoffentlich irgendwann wieder da um dann was jutes neues zu kaufen.

Ausstattung ist nahezu wie von Ghost 2012:

Rahmengröße: 48

Gabel: 36er Talas mit 170mm
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector HLR Air
Antrieb: komplett X0 (Kurbel ist sone Art X0 Verschnitt wie ichs ergoogelt habe)
Lenker: Kore Torsion, 770mm breit (von 800 gekürzt)
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb 125mm
Laufräder: Alex Supra 30, X9 Naben
Bremse: Avid Elixir 7 in Storm Grey (die Code werde ich wohl behalten, nach Absprache aber auch möglich)

Will nach so *2500 Euro VHB* haben. Wenn ihr also wen kennt wäre es nett wenn ihr mir Bescheid gebt. Ich will erstmal sehen ob überhaupt Interesse besteht und muss mir nochmal gründlich Gedanken machen ob ich das wirklich machen möchte. Bike kann nach Absprache natürlich gerne besichtigt werden.


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

leider warst du damit wohl nie so ganz richtig glücklich , oder


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2013)

Jetzt mit dem neuen Dämpfer eigentlich schon, es läuft alles. Aber diese Startschwierigkeiten waren einfach doof. Es ist ein absolut geniales Bike nu, aber irgendwie sind wir trotzdem nie wirklich warm geworden. Und da ich gerade nen sehr gutes Angebot für ein gebrauchtes Rocky Mountain Flatline stehen habe, wollte ich einfach mal gucken, ob es mir überhaupt wer spontan abnehmen würde.
Wenn das nichts wird innerhalb der nächsten Wochen werde ich es auf jeden Fall behalten. Beim Fotos machen hab ich schon wieder gezweifelt ob ich es wirklich tun soll. Eigentlich läuft es jetzt echt super, aber am Anfang hab ich zu viel Werkstatt gehabt bis hierhin. Is schon ne schwierige Ehe mit uns beiden


----------



## kris. (26. Juni 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Is schon ne schwierige Ehe mit uns beiden



Geh halt mal zum Therapeuten!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2013)

Paartherapie, is ne Überlegung wert! Aber fragt trotzdem mal in eurem Bekanntenkreis, das wär echt super. Technisch gesehen ist das Bike jetzt in absolutem Topzustand.


----------



## freetourer (26. Juni 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Geh halt mal zum Therapeuten!


----------



## crossboss (27. Juni 2013)

Wolfsblut, was lange währt wird endlich gut , oder? Fahre und geniesse!
_Flatline_ ist natürlich schon sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Juni 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wolfsblut, was lange währt wird endlich gut , oder? Fahre und geniesse!
> _Flatline_ ist natürlich schon sehr geil




Stimmt, schon, ich bin da zu neurotisch für, wenn ich mit irgendwas nen schlechten Start habe, bekomme ich gleich immer eine eigentlich viel zu negative Stimmung dem gegenüber, egal obs anschließend funzt oder nicht. Schwer zu unterdrücken. Wenns mit dem Verkauf klappt werde ich es machen, wenn nicht werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Neustart wagen. Hoffentlich kommts heute vom Händler zurück, dann gehts Samstag in Park  Oder steht das nichtmehr?


----------



## crossboss (27. Juni 2013)

Ansonsten hilft da vllt auch ne Fahrpause, bis du es dann nicht mehr aushällst


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Juli 2013)

Kennt noch irgendjemand wen der das Bike haben möchte? Sonst zerschlägt sich das mit meinem Flatline leider dieses Wochenende


----------



## anjeli2001 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben von unserem Hausbau einen riesigen Lehmberg übrig.... Ich weiß nicht genau wieviel es ist, aber ich schätze so 100-150 m3 .... Liegt in 33129 Delbrück (OT Westenholz) .... Falls also jemand Verwendung dafür hat, könnt ihr es gerne haben...

Anja


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2013)

Was kostn das so an Porto?


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Juli 2013)

Hol's doch mit dem Rad ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aktiv71 (18. Juli 2013)

@Flying_Elvis

Hallo, ist das mtb connandale noch zu verkaufen? Gruss


----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Juli 2013)

aktiv71 schrieb:


> @Flying_Elvis
> 
> Hallo, ist das mtb connandale noch zu verkaufen? Gruss


 
Moinsen

Ne, hab mir überlegt es doch nicht zu verkaufen, behalte ich bis zur Rente


----------



## aktiv71 (18. Juli 2013)

ok, meld dich dann bitte nächste Woche


----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Juli 2013)

aktiv71 schrieb:


> ok, meld dich dann bitte nächste Woche


 


Abgemacht. Wenn ich meinen Pass wegschmeisse und mich schätzen lasse könnt's klappen


----------



## half-devil333 (22. Juli 2013)

habe hier noch 2 Conti RaceKing Falt Basic in 26x2.2" über. hatte die jetzt nur einen monat auf meinem 4xer montiert. demenstrechend haben die nicht viel runter


----------



## timolo95 (28. Juli 2013)

Verkaufe ein Mavic Crosstrail HR:


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/207671-mavic-crosstrail-hr


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes abzugeben:

- Reverb 31,6mm 125mm Hebel rechts (1,5 Jahre alt glaube ich - tut ihren Dienst sehr gut)  _für OWL'er 90_
- Reverb Stealth 31,6 125mm Hebel rechts (neuwertig aus Neurad ca. 80km gefahren) _für OWL'er 200_
- Ibex Onza DH 2,4" (ca. 80km gelaufen) _für OWL'er 30_

LG Jens


----------



## the_Shot (30. Juli 2013)

Jens, welche Gummimische hat der Ibex?


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2013)

ich geh gleich mal gucken und schick dir ne Nachricht rüber


----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2013)

Ich möchte auch was los werden.

Zu Probe hatte ich mir mal einen Baron und MKII gekauft.

2 Mal den Trail an der Hasenkanzel mit gefahren und festgestellt das das nix für mich ist mit den schmalen Reifen

Also biete ich an einen Neuwertigen, noch mit Gumminippel ,

*Continental Baron Black Chili Faltreifen
*
Kategorisierung:

Einsatzzweck: MTB Freeride, Enduro
Ausführung: Faltreifen
Pannenschutz: Apex

Technische Daten / Modellindex:

Version 26x2,3:
Dimension: 26x2,3
ETRTO: 57-559
Gummimischung / Lauffläche: Black Chili Compound
Karkasse: 180tpi (3 Lagen)
Luftdruck: 3,0-4,0bar
Herstellernummer: 0100431

und einen ebenfalls Neuwertigen, auch noch mit Gumminippel 

*Conti Mountain King II Prot. 
(26x2.4) Falt 240 tpi black chili*


Produktdetails
Ausstattung

ProTection

4 Lagen/total 240tpi

Black Chili Compound

Größe: 26 x 2,4

ETRTO: 60-559
Reifentyp
Faltreifen
Ausführung
schwarz/schwarz Skin
Gewicht Gr. ca.
650
FARBEN
schwarz

Beide für den OWL Spezial Preis von 50
Einzeln jeweils 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verti_go (3. August 2013)

Habe hier noch zwei DX Pedalen zu verschenken, bei Interesse einfach melden und abholen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

Hallo.

Ich verkaufe eine Bos Deville Federgabel mit TRC:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/215051-bos-deville-mit-trc-160mm-1-1-8


Über den Preis lässt sich reden.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich verkaufe eine Bos Deville Federgabel mit TRC:
> 
> ...



Was gibts neues?


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

'Was mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2013)

Donner.

Ich hätte ja gedacht du läufst dem Pike Hype nach


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

Nein. Ich will Stahl.


----------



## Zyran (12. August 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (12. August 2013)

oder wieder eine BOS?


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

Ja, die soll es sein! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2013)

Only Steel is Real!


----------



## tskr (14. August 2013)

Hi,

nach einem Fahrzeugwechsel ist mein Träger für die AHK übrig.

Es handelt sich um einen Twinny Load Standart Plus.

Durch die Klemmung der Bikes an der Kurbel ist es egal wie exotisch oder oversized eure Rahmen geformt sind.

Preis für Euch 50.

Jemand bedarf?


Gruß Tim


----------



## heuchler (15. August 2013)

Hm.. wie schauts mit dem E-Satz aus? Wieviele PINs hat der Anschluss? Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an, muss aber noch was rausfinden..


----------



## tskr (15. August 2013)

Hi heuchler,

der Träger hat sowohl einen Stecker für 7- als auch 13-Pol.

Beste Grüße 

Tim


----------



## heuchler (16. August 2013)

Die Info ist für andere bestimmt hilfreich.
Ich habe mich mal schnell informiert wie teuer die AHK an meinem Dreckskarren wird... mal davon abgesehen möchte meine Holde mit MEINEM Auto sicher auch das Hottehü ziehen... wir mir zu teuer.
Tschuldige - aber der Preis ist klasse :-/


----------



## RolMB (1. September 2013)

Moinsen.
Ich wÃ¼rde gerne meine O'neal Madass Protektorenjacke verkaufen. Sie wurde nur einmal getragen, und zwar um zu gucken ob sie passt! Ist also ungebraucht. Ich habe 200â¬ dafÃ¼r gezahlt und hÃ¤tte jetzt gerne 140â¬. Die Jacke ist in GrÃ¶Ãe L und kann gerne besichtigt werden!!!
Alle Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...jacke/Oneal-Madass-Protector-Jacket-2012.html

Wer Bilder mÃ¶chte kann mir ne PN schreiben! Die Jack wir auch einer Schneiderpuppe gelagert und hat deswegen keinerlei Lagerschaden.

LG Rolf
PS: Ich tausche auch gegen ein gleichwertiges Hinterrad in gutem zustand mit den MaÃen: 150mm Breite, 12mm Steckachse, 26 Zoll. Ggf kann ich auch noch etwas drauf Zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

die Reverb Stealth ist noch zu haben. Sie stammt aus meinem Neurad und hat folgende Details:
- 31,6mm Durchmesser
- 125mm Verstellweg
- Hebel rechts 
- lediglich 80km gefahren

Bei Interesse PN, über den Preis lässt sich reden
LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (16. September 2013)

Ich hab noch nen nigelnagelneuen, unbenutzten
*
Conti Baron 2,3 BCC zu verkaufen.* 

Top-Reifen fürs Grobe und Nasse
.
Also Interessenten denn einfach mal PN schreiben


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Oktober 2013)

SUCHE:

All Mountain oder Enduro Bike in Gr. L
mÃ¶glichst um die 1000 â¬

Freue mich Ã¼ber alle Angebote!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> All Mountain oder Enduro Bike in Gr. L
> möglichst um die 1000 
> ...



Kaufst dir was vernünftiges, die 600 kannst du abstottern 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/239914-specialized-s-works-enduro-2011-l-wahlweise-monarch-rp23


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Oktober 2013)

Hahaha Orkan, als ich den gesehen habe, hab ich sogar überlegt mein Stumpi zu zerlegen mir ne Gabel und nen guten LRS zu kaufen und mir den Rahmen mit XTR Schaltung und Bremse aufzubauen. 

Suche aber für einen Kumepl, der einsteigen will und kein allzugroßes Budget zur Verfügung hat.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Oktober 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Hat zufällig einer von euch Avid Elixir Bremsbeläge zu verkaufen?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab hier ein Paar original Avids, organische rumliegen. Aber da du die wahrscheinlich ja morgen braucht hilft das wohl auch nicht. Sattelfest hat die eigentlich immer vorrätig.


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Oktober 2013)

By the way:

Ich hätte eine Avid Elixir 7 SL zu verkaufen. 

Ist aus einem 2012er Stumpjumper und wurde ca. 600 km gefahren.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Oktober 2013)

@slang:
Danke.
Ich habe noch ältere gebrauchte Beläge in meiner Fahrradkiste gefunden.
Die verbaue ich bis die Neuen kommen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Oktober 2013)

Mach ein bisschen Öl drauf, dann halten sie länger.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

:d


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute...

Ich trenne mich zu Gunsten eines neuen Enduros von meinem S-Works Stumpjumper FSR

An dem Bike wurden nur die besten/hochwertigsten Parts verbaut!!!

2011er Frameset
Rovalt Trail Carbon Laufräder
Zahnscheiben mit 36 Zähnen (statt 18) für die DT Naben
Sram XX1 Gruppe
S-Works Kurbel
9mm/10mm ThruBolt Achsen
S-Works Carbon Lenker
Hope EVO M4 mit roten Bohrungsdeckeln
125mm Command Post
Syntace F109

Das Rad ist technisch und optisch in TOP Zustand!!!!


Der Neupreis lag bei rund 10.000 Euro!!!

VK 3950 Euro


----------



## poekelz (16. Oktober 2013)

Sumse - du auf´m Enduro  (Sorry!).

Schieß dir doch den S-Works Enduro Rahmen von Orkan und bau die XX1  und Bremsen um


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sumse - du auf´m Enduro  (Sorry!).
> 
> Schieß dir doch den S-Works Enduro Rahmen von Orkan und bau die XX1  und Bremsen um



Bei meinem Gewicht gehts einfach besser runter als rauf... 


Ja, habe auch erst über Orkans Rahmen nachgedacht, doch ich will was anderes...

Zum einen ein 29er (Expert Carbon 2014 soll es werden)
und dann auch nicht mehr so highendige Parts!!! Ich bin es Leid ständig "Angst" ums Bike zu haben.
Die Parts sollen sicherlich sehr gut sein, sie müssen aber nicht mehr das non plus ultra sein.
Ich will damit auch wieder in den Bikepark und da geht über kurz oder lang das eine oder andere kaputt...

Das 2014er Expert Carbon 29 bietet mir schon eine sehr gute Basis, an der ich nur noch wenig ändern muss. (Aktuell würde ich da nur die Bremse, gegen ne Hope und den 75er Vorbau gegen nen 50er tauschen wollen)


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2013)

Klingt wieder nach einem guten Rad Sumse!
Allerdings wäre mir Carbon im Park zu kritisch, da man im Park öfter mal an seinen Grenzen krazt ....

LG Jens


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2013)

Spyshot von Sumse´s neuer Karre:





Was sich heutzutage alles so neumodisch Enduro nennt .....


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ihn verführt beim HK-Cup. 

Er durfte meins mal fahren... da war es um ihn geschehen. 

29" Enduro halte ich erstmal gewagt.

Bin heute mal den neuen Satz in 27,5 probegerollt.

Ist schon was anderes.

Bin mal gespannt auf das WE.
Wir wollen, wenn alles gut geht, zum Trailcenter Rabenberg.
Da bekommt ich dann die 650B Taufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich denk du hast Rücken Orkan


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es den schon Bilder vom Fanes oder noch alles "Top Secret"


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Gibt es den schon Bilder vom Fanes oder noch alles "Top Secret"



Hatte hier mal ein paar Spyshot´s gepostet

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/16/je3ahyqy.jpg


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich denk du hast Rücken Orkan



...nicht Rücken sondern Nacken  und daher auch ein Trailcenter und kein Bikepark


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2013)

pack kiwi ein,
der kann dich dann wieder geradebiegen


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2013)

Kiwi sollte man eigentlich immer dabei haben... ist total gesund 

Geiles Wortspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, behalte das Stumpi für zu Hause und kauf dir ne echte Karre für den Park


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Oktober 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, behalte das Stumpi für zu Hause und kauf dir ne echte Karre für den Park



Vor dem Stumpi hatte ich ja nen Enduro für zu Hause und nen Demo 8 fürn Park. Mit dem Demo bin ich da auch von allem, was da so rumstand runter gehüpft.
Aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls soll ich solche Sprünge aber nicht mehr machen und ein Enduro reicht völlig um ab und zu ein wenig im Park zu spielen...


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hatte hier mal ein paar Spyshot´s gepostet
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/16/je3ahyqy.jpg



Uih, das lässt was schickes erahnen...Fanes *i like*


----------



## Flying_Elvis (17. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Vor dem Stumpi hatte ich ja nen Enduro für zu Hause und nen Demo 8 fürn Park. Mit dem Demo bin ich da auch von allem, was da so rumstand runter gehüpft.
> Aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls soll ich solche Sprünge aber nicht mehr machen und ein Enduro reicht völlig um ab und zu ein wenig im Park zu spielen...



Matthias, du brauchst es dir doch nicht schönreden , du willst einfach mal ein neues Rad. Kann ich voll verstehen, darum eine Finale Entschlusshilfe von mir  

Ohne das Enduro geht es nicht, du musst einfach SOFORT ein neues 29er Enduro haben , KOSTE ES WAS ES WOLLE, es soll so sein 

Wir sind so, einfach akzeptieren


----------



## kris. (17. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (17. Oktober 2013)

@Thomas:

Da magst du recht haben 
Das schöne am Bikesport ist ja, das ein Radwechsel deutlich einfacher und günstiger ist als ein Frauenwechsel


----------



## freetourer (17. Oktober 2013)

.....


----------



## Jimmy (23. Oktober 2013)

@OWL_Biker: hÃ¤tte ein Trek Remedy BJ 2009 (noch mit 160mm FW) in 17.5" zu verkaufen. Das mÃ¼sste man von der KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶sse her prÃ¼fen. Komponenten: Marzocchi 55 ATA, Elixir CR, SlX Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Shifter XT. â¬ 1200 VHB

Weiterhin zu verkaufen:
2 Jahre gefahrene Lyrik DH Air 170mm, Gebrauchsspuren, â¬ 450 VHB

Elixir CR VR Bremse, stark gebraucht, â¬ 45 VHB
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jimmy,

vielen Dank, aber mein Kumpel hat bereits ein Bike gefunden.
17,5 wäre bei seinen 1,85m wohl auch eine Ecke zu klein...

Viele Grüße


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Oktober 2013)

SUCHE:

Bike Wear für Einsteiger: Handschuhe, Bike Hosen / Trikots, Knieschoner, Flat Schuhe

Gr. M oder L, Schuhe 44 

Gebraucht gut erhalten, am besten aus Bielefeld oder naher Umgebung. 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei Tchibo gab es letzte Woche gerade Wintertaugliche Handschuhe zum Biken, waren als Laufhandschuhe betitelt, Funktionsjacken / Shirts gab es da auch.....


----------



## Dennis32 (31. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht hast du da ja noch Glück


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Oktober 2013)

nicht für mich ;-)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meinen SUN Charger Pro Laufradsatz zuvergeben.
Er kommt in 2 Wochen frisch vom Service wieder, genauer gesagt er hat neue Nippel bekommen und wurde somit quasi "neu aufgebaut".
Er weißt ein paar Macken in der Felge auf, ansonsten allerdings in Ordnung.
Auf einen Preis habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, überrascht mich 

1930gr
26"
VR: 20mm
HR: X-12 / 142mm


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> Bike Wear für Einsteiger: Handschuhe, Bike Hosen / Trikots, Knieschoner, Flat Schuhe
> 
> ...



Ich habe einiges an hochwertigen Hosen und Trickots in Gr L welche noch Top erhalten sind aber nicht mehr benötigt werden.

Schick mir bei Interesse ne PN...


----------



## Dennis32 (1. November 2013)

Suche harte federn für Marzocchi Bomber 888 RCV 2007.
Sind leider überall ausverkauft....


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

Suche Syntace F109 60mm in Top Zustand!!!

...und biete Syntace F109 75mm in Top Zustand!


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Moin, ich versuche mal meinen Fuhrpark zu verammeln.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach in den Bikemarkt gucken oder anschreiben.


----------



## kris. (3. November 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Moin, ich versuche mal meinen Fuhrpark zu verammeln.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach in den Bikemarkt gucken oder anschreiben.



was solls neues geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> was solls neues geben?



Nen 29er E Bike......
Nee habe so eine Vorstellung. Wenns klappt stehts hier.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem letzten Kraut!  Ich werd's wohl ähnlich machen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Letzten Kraut? Klär mich mal auf Ronald


----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Wirds kein Last Herb?


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Hast Foren Suche betrieben?  

Wäre eins der möglichen Szenarios, gäb aber noch 2 andere Varianten.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, mache mir um die gleichen Bikes Gedanken und lese daher im selben Thread. 

Werde mich zwischen VPP, Vier- und Eingelenker entscheiden müssen: Rune, Torque EX, Herb. Das Herb habe ich mir Freitag life angesehen. Fahren war leider nicht drin. Mir passen die Größen beim Herb auch nicht. M zu klein, L zu groß. Wirkt aber sehr solide und hat einen eigenen Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Na ja mal schauen erstmal das alte Zeugs loswerden. Dürfte auch nicht sofort gehen


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2013)

Mahlzeit...

Passend zur dunklen Jahreszeit habe ich eine kaum gebrauchte Hope R4 Bikelampe zu verkaufen.

Inkl komplettem ZubehÃ¶r und "groÃem" Akku.

Akku hat nur 4-5 Ladungen hinter sich. Also WIRKLICH kaum gebraucht!!!

Preis 170â¬


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2013)

---


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2013)

Hier noch Bilder von der Hope R4


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. November 2013)

Hallo Leute.

*hat sich erledigt*

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2013)

Syntace F109 

75mm lang

Fast NEU!!! 

59


----------



## cauw (15. November 2013)

Suche kurzen Vorbau ca. 40 mm.
Hat einer was rumliegen?

Gruß


----------



## Jimmy (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
BOS VIP'R Dämpfer zu verkaufen, komplett neu!
216mm Länge
Inkl. Buchsen

Macht ein Angebot!

Gruß
Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy (17. November 2013)

cauw schrieb:


> Suche kurzen Vorbau ca. 40 mm.
> Hat einer was rumliegen?
> 
> Gruß


Hätte einen Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30mm, 1 x gefahren.
Preis VHB


----------



## timolo95 (22. November 2013)

Habe ne 2013 Cannondale lefty im Angebot , komplett neu.

Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (25. November 2013)

Richtig guter Heli mit top Zubehör.
Weiteres unter: logo-500-komplettes-einsteiger-aufsteigerpaket


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. November 2013)

Schick schick, bin meinen Mini Titan auch diese Woche losgeworden! Schade dass man nicht nochmal ein paar Stunden mehr am Tag für mehr Hobbies hat


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2013)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hätte einen Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30mm, 1 x gefahren.
> Preis VHB



Falls das Ding noch zu haben ist: Würdest du zufällig gegen einen ebenfalls neuwertigen Megaforce 2 in 40mm tauschen?


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Schick schick, bin meinen Mini Titan auch diese Woche losgeworden! Schade dass man nicht nochmal ein paar Stunden mehr am Tag für mehr Hobbies hat


So wahr! Aber lieber biken als sich die Füße auf einem Feld in den Bauch stehen.


----------



## Domme02 (3. Dezember 2013)

29er 100mm Fox. Mit CTD, ein Jahr alt. 

299

(mehr Infos im Bikemarkt)


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Dezember 2013)

Suche 12mm Steckachse mit Schnellspanner komplett schwarz.... Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine übrig.


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ausserdem noch eine Feder für einen RS Dämpfer: 500 x 2,25


----------



## Emsritter (7. Dezember 2013)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hätte einen Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30mm, 1 x gefahren.
> Preis VHB


Hallo. 
Ist der Vorbau noch zu haben?


----------



## Emsritter (7. Dezember 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Falls das Ding noch zu haben ist: Würdest du zufällig gegen einen ebenfalls neuwertigen Megaforce 2 in 40mm tauschen?



Der 40mm noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2013)

Würth Drehmomentschlüssel 2-20nm

55


----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Dezember 2013)

Emsritter schrieb:


> Der 40mm noch zu haben?


Nur wenn ich an einen kürzeren komme, sonst hätte ich irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen das Rad endlich komplett aufgebaut, aber keinen passenden Vorbau...


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

falls noch wer ne Forke braucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/287691-rock-shox-revelation-rct3-solo-air-2-step


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> falls noch wer ne Forke braucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/287691-rock-shox-revelation-rct3-solo-air-2-step



Was gibt es Neues?


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

habe mich dem allgemeinen Pike Hype angeschlossen


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Wirst es nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> falls noch wer ne Forke braucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/287691-rock-shox-revelation-rct3-solo-air-2-step



Habe die meinen Bruder empfohlen, der braucht noch was fürs Mädchen Bike


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt, für OWL'ler ist ggf. noch preislich was drin 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> ...für OWL'ler ist ggf. noch preislich was drin



Nein Kris!!!!

Du gehörst nicht dazu!!!!!! 

Nur schon mal so, falls du Interesse hast


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

Lol

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nein Kris!!!!
> 
> Du gehörst nicht dazu!!!!!!
> 
> Nur schon mal so, falls du Interesse hast



habbichnich


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

wenn es die Pike demnächst mit 170mm-180 mm, bei 1,6 kg gibt, greife ich auch zu


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Dezember 2013)

UVEX SGL 202 Vario "WIE NEU"

Selbsttönend!!!







65,-- Euro


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Dezember 2013)

Hi.

Ich verkaufe hier eine Elixir R - Bremsanlage (vorne + hinten) ohne Scheiben.
Mit Alu-Hebeln für 80 Euro... 
oder mit Avid-Carbon-Hebeln für 115 Euro.
Die Hebel pimpen die Bremse ungemein und saugen zudem am Gewicht. 

Avid Matchmaker (alte Version) für 15 Euro.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (15. Dezember 2013)

Morgen  @Kiwi hast du Bilder von der Bremse? 

Verkaufe meine Ergon  Team Carbon 










50â¬


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Dezember 2013)

@bikefreak32791:
































Die Leitungslänge beträgt vorne ca. 78cm. Hinten ca. 152cm.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Die Matchmaker sind weg.

Die Bremse gibt's nun mit Alu-Hebeln für 70 Euro (für OWL'er).
Die Carbon-Hebel gibt es für 40 Euro.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Schwappy (2. Januar 2014)

Jemand auf der Suche nach nem DH-Rahmen für die 2014er Saison ? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hx-rc4-daempfer/169567344-217-1216?ref=search

Reinschauen bitte


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Januar 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/306850-cannondale-caad5-58cm-105

Etwas für die Straße.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo.
Ich suche eine Shimano XTR V-Brake-Anlage für mein Road Bike.
Gerne auch erstmal nur Hebel oder Zangen. Je nachdem, was ihr noch rumliegen habt.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## dirkd (12. Januar 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich suche eine Shimano XTR V-Brake-Anlage für mein Road Bike.
> Gerne auch erstmal nur Hebel oder Zangen. Je nachdem, was ihr noch rumliegen habt.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


Tach Kiwi,
ich hab noch XT Vorder-und Hinterrad V-brakes rumliegen. In der Version mit Trapez-Anlenkung der Bremsschuhe.
Diese waren noch nie verbaut. Falls Du Interesse hast, melde Dich!
Gruß aus Dt
Dirk


----------



## slang (13. Januar 2014)

Kiwi,
ich kann nicht richtig erkennen was du da am Rad dran hast.
gehts dir da um den Blingbling Faktor ? 
weil aktuelle  Avids Digit 7 oder selbst günstige Tektros stehen in der Funktion nicht hinter XTRs


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2014)

Moin.
Habe ganz einfache Shimanos dran.
Danke für den Tip... werde mich mal bei Avid und co. umschauen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (13. Januar 2014)

die Avid 7 gibts mit Hebeln momentan fast überall für 50 Euro. 
Bei V-Brakes kann man auch viel mit den Belägen experimentieren. Standard Shimanos sind zB sehr hart und schmiergeln einen nur die Felgen ab


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich suche eine Shimano XTR V-Brake-Anlage für mein Road Bike.
> Gerne auch erstmal nur Hebel oder Zangen. Je nachdem, was ihr noch rumliegen habt.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.




Moin Kiwi, ich glaube ich habe noch nur sehr wenig benutzte Xt V-Brakes BR739, mit Parallelogramm aus 1997 im Schrank liegen. Wenn Du daran echtes Interesse hast, schau ich mal nach ob da Alles kompletti ist.
Einfach PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (13. Januar 2014)

Verk. gut erhaltene Shimano BR 760 XT V-Brake Bremse,
wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ohne Bremsschuhe !
Für 20 € Plus Versand


----------



## criscross (13. Januar 2014)

Verk. NEUE Scheibenbremse, Avid DB 3, vom Neurad abmontiert, ungefahren !
Die DB 3 ist Baugleich mit der Elixir 3, wird aber nur für die großen Bike Hersteller
wie zB. Cube Produziert.
Mit 160er Scheiben,
Bremsleitung Vo. 72cm, Hi. 122cm
Preis 75 € + Versand

http://www.sram.com/de/avid/products/hydraulische-bremsen-db3


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Januar 2014)

Habe noch ein Protektorenshirt abzugeben weil es nicht passt. 

Nur anprobiert, mehr nicht.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/oneil-stv-protektorenshirt/168209980-160-1218


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Januar 2014)

Stinger Blackspire Kefü, passt leider irgendwie nicht zu meiner Kurbelgarnitur (wollte sie 2 Fach fahren...) VHB  20 Euro inklusive Porto.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Januar 2014)

MRP Bling Ring 30T passend für Sram X9 / X0 keine 100 km gefahren.
Fahre doch lieber zweifach. 
NP 60 Euro. VHB 50 Euro inklusive Porto


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Januar 2014)

E thirteen Kefü, guter Zustand, nichts gerissen oder ähnliches.

VHB 30 Euro Inkl Porto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Angebote!
Hat sich aber erstmal erledigt.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## discordius (14. Januar 2014)

Suche einen Vorbau mit max. 75 mm Länge und 1 1/4" Durchmesser. Das 1 1/4" ist das Problem, normal sind 1 1/8". Hat also jemand z.B. einen Syntace mit Reduzierhülse über? Ohne Hülse würde der dann passen.


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt meine 36er Fox Talas RLC FIT 160/130mm Federweg mit Tapered Schaft (197mm) in schwarz übrig.

=> siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2014)

Mir ist gestern eine 170mm BOS Deville in den Einkaufswagen gesprungen.

Somit haben ich eine 160mm BOS Deville abzugeben.
Diese ist gerade bei Sports Nutz und bekommt den grossen Service.
Kommt also wie neu zurück.
Tapered 200mm Steckachse.
Preis dachte ich an 650€


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Januar 2014)

Für 29 EUR:
Craft Siberian Handschuhe Gr. 12/XXL black
nur einmal testgefahren, wie neu. Leider zu klein...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/319346-craft-bike-siberian-handschuhe-gr-12-xxl-black


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2014)

Ich muß auch mal wieder etwas Platz schaffen. Zum Verkauf stehen:

XTR-Blätter 970
44-32-22 Zähne
Neu! Für 150,-€ VB

Bontrager Race Lite Vorbau weiß, 7 Grad
Neu! Für 20,-€

Bontrager Carbon Sattelstütze 27.2mm, 20mm Versatz
Alu mit Carbonmantel, 241g
Leichte Montagespuren, 3x gefahren
35,-€

Tioga Downhill Sattel
Neu mit Lagerspuren auf dem Bezug
19,-€

Bontrager Affinity 1 Sattel weiß
Neu! Für 35,-€

KCNC Silverbone K-Type Kurbelset
Sehr guter Zustand, kaum Gebrauchsspuren
gebraucht, für 90,-€


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2014)

Mehr Fotos auf Anfrage.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
am 15.032014 veranstalten wir in Bad Oeynhausen einen Bike Flohmarkt mit dem Schwerpunkt MTB. Wenn ihr Teile sucht oder verkaufen wollt, bieten wir eine nette, zentral gelegene Location.
Infos und Reservierung über mich oder [email protected]

Details gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/04/bikeboerse-bad-oeynhausen-15-maerz-2014-pressemitteilung/

Gruß, Basti


----------



## wolfi (5. Februar 2014)

moin basti,
ich war letztes jahr auch mit dabei und werde das mal abchecken ob ich dieses jahr wieder frei bekomme
war eine runde sache die sicherlich noch ordentlich potential hat!
letztes jahr war eine der ideen eine kleine expo-area zu instalieren um den besuchern das gesamte spektrum des mtbs zu vermitteln.
ich fand die idee eigendlich sehr gut!

macht axel (exto) nicht mehr die orga?

viele grüße
wolfi
(ps: habe gerade mit jürgen gemailt...mein sennes rahmen ist fertig und muss nur noch versendet werden


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2014)

ps: habe gerade mit jürgen gemailt...mein sennes rahmen ist fertig und muss nur noch versendet werden[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> ps: habe gerade mit jürgen gemailt...mein sennes rahmen ist fertig und muss nur noch versendet werden



[/quote]
ich weiß;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Börse leider letztes Mal verpasst, weil ich einfach viel zu spät davon erfahren habe. Ich habe Maren und Axel angeboten, Orga und Pressearbeit zu übernehmen, damit die Börse wieder stattfinden kann und mehr Leute davon Wind bekommen. Und da die beiden jetzt im Urlaub sind, mache ich auch die Einteilung. Also immer her mit euren Standwünschen, ich denke, das wird für Verkäufer und Käufer eine gute Aktion!
[email protected] 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2014)

@wolfman 

So Wolfi, Glückwunsch zur Vorfreudigen Nachricht

Nun stell dir gerade mal vor, wie das Teil mit ner Dorado etc.PP ausschaut und dann versuch bitte, heut Nacht mal schnell einzuschlafen (wenn Du es nicht schaffst, komm einfach vorbei, ich stell schon mal den Champus kalt und Pils)


----------



## wolfi (5. Februar 2014)

Danke Jörg ! Eine Dorado wäre schon sehr geil. Aber erstmal muss die Lyrik herhalten. Das Budget ist dem Umbau (Küche) zum Opfer gefallen. Hast du evtl bock mit mir einen Tisch zusammen zu machen auf der Börse?
Gruss, wolfi

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

Es könnte sein, dass auf meinem Tisch ne Dorado liegt


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Einladung Wolfi, das ist bestimmt ne gute Sache, aber ich habe fast alles bereits auf MTB-News  bzw. Ebay verkauft, überlege es miraber noch


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo.
Oneal Stinger...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/322068-oneal-stinger-flat-pedal-mtb-schuh


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern eine 170mm BOS Deville in den Einkaufswagen gesprungen.
> 
> Somit haben ich eine 160mm BOS Deville abzugeben.
> Diese ist gerade bei Sports Nutz und bekommt den grossen Service.
> ...



Gabel ist weg


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Februar 2014)

Ich verkaufe neue Time-Pedale. Die Pedale wurden Ende Januar gekauft und nur 1x montiert. (Nicht gefahren!!!) auf der einen Pedale ist ein minimaler Kratzer vom Einklicken. UVP: 99,90€

Ich hätte dafür gerne noch 65,-€.

*VERKAUFT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2014)

Nicht mehr zu verkaufen!!!

Hallo,
ich verkaufe eine neue Rockshox Reverb in den Maßen: Gesamtlänge: 400mm, Verstellbereich: 125mm stufenlos, Durchmesser: 31,6mm.
Die Stütze ist links angesteuert. Ich habe die Stütze lediglich in meinen neuen Rahmen eingebaut und sofort wieder ausgebaut. Ich werde mir zukünftig eine Stealth zulegen, da der neue Rahmen die Möglichkeit bietet. Ich habe die Stütze aus einem Kulanztausch erhalten. Sie hat das Baujahr KW 49/2013. Alles Zubehör wie Öl, Bleeding kit, diverse Befestigungsmaterialien sind alle vorhanden.
Ich gebe die Stütze für 200,- EUR ab. Kontaktaufnahme bitte per pn.
Gruss, wolfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (20. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute ,
bei mir steht wegen Fuhrparkfluktuationen 

ein unzerstörbarer *Super Enduro LRS in 26 Zoll*  zum verkauf.

*Hope Pro 2 Evo gunsmoke + Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 mit Dt Prolock Alu Nippeln in Schwarz. Felge Stans No Tubes ZTR Flow EX.*

Alles Tip Top Rund und gerade keine Unfälle oder macken. Nur ca. 7 Monate, alt mit ner Menge Restgarantie. 
Kaufpreis damals 500 €. Mit Original Kaufbeleg.

Gewicht 1780g! 

Felgenbreite 30 /25,5 für dicke Dinger!

Alle Achstandarts werden mitgeliefert.

1. Schnellspann vorn und hinten
2. 15mm / 100mm Steckachse vorn
3. 20mm /110 Steckachs vorn
4. 12mm /142mm Steckachs hinten

Angebote und Fragen gern per PN


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2014)

Hallo.

Hat zufällig noch einer von euch eine Führungshülse für eine c.Guide - Kettenführung (v2) übrig?











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. März 2014)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/306850-cannondale-caad5-58cm-105
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/346713-shimano-rennrad-lrs-shimano-r510-aus-neurad
Hab da noch nen RR und LRS anzubieten, Preise VHB.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. März 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hat zufällig noch einer von euch eine Führungshülse für eine c.Guide - Kettenführung (v2) übrig?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


 
Auf der Suche war ich auch. Ich hab mir nu nen komplett nen c.guide bestellt. Meiner war so hübsch durchgefräst und hat dann lustige Geräusche mit der Kette gemacht ...


----------



## SofusCorn (12. März 2014)

Ich kann immer noch die O-Ring Gewebe-Wasserschlauch kombi empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (14. März 2014)

Moin,
morgen findet in Bad Oeynhausen die zweite Bikebörse statt, im Anhang findet ihr meine Teileliste!


----------



## balder (20. März 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...shox-boxxer-ride/190496736-217-1071?ref=myads

Hier steht meine Gabel zum Verkauf. Falls einer interesse hat für Forumsmitglieder gibt es einen sonder Preis


----------



## SofusCorn (23. März 2014)

3 Lucky Bike Gutscheine zu verschenken:
- 40% auf Helm (auch reduzierte Ware)
- 20% Zubehör (kein Navi/GoPro/Zeitung)
- 10% Fahrrad (auch reduzierte Ware, kein Puky, keine Angebote aus der Werbung)

gültig bis 29.3.

Ich hab leider im Moment keine Verwendung dafür. Vermutlich fällt mir nach dem 29.3 etwas ein, was ich noch dringend haben will


----------



## kris. (26. März 2014)

Verkaufe meine fast ungebrauchte Trainingsrolle.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...beltdrive-inkl-vorderradlifter-schweissfanger

Für OWLer 166,- EUR


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357499-liteville-301-mk11-grosze-m


----------



## kris. (27. März 2014)

the_Shot schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357499-liteville-301-mk11-grosze-m



jetzt also doch?


----------



## SofusCorn (27. März 2014)

the_Shot schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357499-liteville-301-mk11-grosze-m



Mal ein Tipp, weil das viele durcheinander bringen. Was du bei so nem Privatverkauf ausschließen solltest ist die Gewährleistung, nicht die Garantie. Wenn man so einen Satz falsch formuliert, wird er als komplett ungültig angesehen.

Angeblich richtige Formulierung: "Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung"
http://www.test.de/Verkauf-im-Internet-So-schliessen-Verkaeufer-die-Haftung-aus-4533698-0/

Das ganze in umfassend aber kompliziert:
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ge...vatkauf-insbesondere-pkw-und-ebay_026567.html


----------



## bennZ37 (2. April 2014)

hi, verkaufe 1 paar originalverpackte spank spike flatpedals in schwarz. ist nen überbleibsel einer entschädigungsaktion seitens canyon und werden nicht benötigt. verpackung ist ungeöffnet. für locals auch zum sonderpreis. schreibt mich einfach an!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/360891-spank-spike-flatpedal-black


----------



## Surfjunk (27. April 2014)

_Zum Verkauf steht ein Alutech Fanes 3.0 Rahmen in RAW Größe L.
Gekauft 9/2012 somit noch mit Garantie.
Dazu gibt es den Originalen Acros Steuersatz.
Rahmen kommt ohne Dämpfer.
Ich habe den Rahmen erst letzten Monat komplett neu gebürstet und versiegelt.
Sieht also aus wie neu.
Im selben Zug habe ich alle Lager erneuert und direkt auf Edelstahl umgerüstet.
Die Lager sind alle direkt mit Hochleistung-Salzwasserfesten Fett ausgespritzt worden.
Die Kettenstreben ist schon von Alutech überarbeitet worden und somit auch für schwerere Fahrer kein Problem mehr.
Des Weiteren habe ich die Kettenstrebe von Alutech fräsen lassen.
Somit kann hinten auch 27,5 gefahren werden oder ganz normal 26".
Mein Aufbau war auch mit 27,5 E13*TRS+.

Verkauf wegen Umstieg auf Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon.

Bilder vom Demontieren Rahmen folgen noch._













http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...uro-3-0-rahmen-26-oder-27-5-650b-raw-grosse-l


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich verkaufe
nen , 2 nur mal gefahrene Rubber Queen / Trail King 2.4 BCC, mit fluffig fetten 900g . Super Grip in all conditions. Sind noch die Noppen und etwas Latex innen dran . Also Minimale Gebrauchsspuren da kurz angefahren. Keine Schäden. Bei Interesse einfach melden,

Gruss Jogi

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ng-26-559-2-4-zoll-bcc-wie-neu-2-mal-gefahren


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Mai 2014)

Hilfe Hilfe

Ich suche dringend einen Federteller für einen Rock Shox Kage Dämpfer von 2014!!

Jemand ne Idee wo ich den bekomme?
Oder jemand einen Übrig?

Ich finde im Netz nur die alte Ausführung für Dämpfer mit kleiner Federteller Aufnahme...

Grüße, Dennis


----------



## Dennis32 (30. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Dennis32 (8. Juni 2014)

Ist noch aktuell...


----------



## crossboss (9. Juni 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ist noch aktuell...


schick mal die genauen die Masse, die du suchst, ich habe möglicherweise noch Federteller Teller von Rock Shox liegen,  die ich nicht nutze, vllt passt was davon.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Juni 2014)

Ab 2012 oder 13 haben die Dämpferkolben Einen größeren Fuß,  fast wie ein 1 Euro Stück. 
Die Federteller sehen auch ganz unterschiedlich aus. 
Messe aber später mal und stelle 2 Fotos von den unterschiedlichen Aufnahmen rein.


----------



## crossboss (9. Juni 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ab 2012 oder 13 haben die Dämpferkolben Einen größeren Fuß,  fast wie ein 1 Euro Stück.
> Die Federteller sehen auch ganz unterschiedlich aus.
> Messe aber später mal und stelle 2 Fotos von den unterschiedlichen Aufnahmen rein.



Yo ok, ich mach auch mal nen Foto von den Tellern und schicks dir da erkennst du ja vllt schon ob brauchbar oder nicht Dennis. die teile sind aber sich schon so 10 jährchen...ka. ob das geht. Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht........


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2014)

@Dennis: so dat zeuch hab ich noch....von Stahlfederdämpfern


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Juni 2014)

Könntest du die unteren Federteller  nochmal von der anderen Seite fotografieren?  

Ich bin noch nicht zum Bilder machen gekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (10. Juni 2014)

Habe momentan andere Sorgen :-D


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juni 2014)

q*l^2/8 .... da kriegst Du wohl noch 2 Fotos zwischendurch hin.... ....


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Juni 2014)

Oh,  da gibt mir jemand Nachhilfe?


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juni 2014)

Ich = Feierabend... aber trotzdem noch viel Spaß beim Büffeln.


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Könntest du die unteren Federteller  nochmal von der anderen Seite fotografieren?
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht zum Bilder machen gekommen....



Ich kann dir auch die Masse sagen, brauchst du nur die unteren Teller oder auch die Gewindeteller?
Ne schöne  _Hausaufgabe_ haste da.........................viel Erfolg bei der Bearbeitung!


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Juni 2014)

Sag mir bitte die Maße der unteren Teller! 
Lass uns via Pn  weiter machen,  sonst gibt's noch schimpfe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte die Maße der unteren Teller!
> Lass uns via Pn  weiter machen,  sonst gibt's noch schimpfe......



alles klar...


----------



## freetourer (28. Juni 2014)

Habe einen Startplatz für die Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn abzugeben. - MMn das beste Endurorennen überhaupt (geile Strecken und Race-Fieber gepaart mit lockerer Atmosphäre und lässigen Leuten)

Habe letztes Jahr bereits in Breitenbrunn teilgenommen (ausserdem letztes und dieses Jahr in Latsch) und würde es auch gerne dieses Jahr wieder tun - leider passt es zeitlich doch nicht.

Die Strecken dort sind leichter als in den Alpen/Latsch und kann man gut mit den Trails im Teuto vergleichen - man ist als OWLer also eigentlich gut vorbereitet. - Deutlich einfacher als in den Alpen. Als optimales Bike würde ich ein leichtes All Mountain Fully einschätzen, ich bin letztes Jahr dort mit einem 120mm 29er gut zurecht gekommen, es waren aber auch einige Hardtailfahrer dabei (die teilweise auch sehr gut platziert waren - in Latsch wäre das unvorstellbar).

Zur Einstimmung:






Ausserdem habe ich noch einige Sachen im Bikemarkt:

- Syntace Superforce 60mm
- Syntace Superforce 75mm
- Elka Stage 5 200x57mm
....

Einfach mal reinschauen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/61076


----------



## Dennis32 (12. Juli 2014)

Sucht noch jemand einen im Unterhalt unschlagbaren Zweitwagen inkl Fahrradträger? 







Näheres gerne via PN


----------



## Jimmy (11. September 2014)

Hallo,
habe eine BoS Deville 160mm tapered (1 Jahr gefahren, leichte Kratzer auf Standrohren vom Shuttle) und eine Lyrik DH 170mm zu verkaufen. Preis VHB. Näheres per PN.


----------



## heuchler (17. September 2014)

Was würdest Du für die BOS verlangen? Habe da keine Vorstellung... 
Meine Revelation geht mir auf den Keks. Ist die BOS zu traveln oder bekommt man sie auf 140mm runter? Mal eine Wartung gesehen? 
Grüße


----------



## nippelspanner (17. September 2014)

@Dennis32: Versuch´s doch mal auf www.elefantenrollschuh.de


----------



## kris. (17. September 2014)

pregnant rollerskate


----------



## Dennis32 (18. September 2014)

Seeeeehr witzig.
B-)


----------



## Synapse (21. Oktober 2014)

*Rohloff & SON LRS*

Ich biete einen kompletten 28" Laufradsatz, wie neu mit den entsprechenden Unterlagen. 
Einfach montieren und dann sofort losfahren! 

*Hinterrad: Rohloff Speedhub*, silber eloxiert, interne Ansteuerung. 
Felgenbrems-Version, 32 Loch, 16er Wenderitzel. 
Hat grade 50 km gefahren - also wie neu. 
Kommt mit Griff, Zügen, Handbuch und oranger Gewährleistungskarte. 

*Vorderrad: SON delux*, silber eloxiert, 32 Speichen, für Felgenbremsen. 
Komplett eingespeicht in 28", ebenfalls nur 50 km gelaufen. Anleitung wird beigelegt. 

Auf beiden Laufrädern ist ein Schwalbe Marathon Dureme montiert. 

*Für die Rohloff habe ich auch noch diverse Ersatzteile da:* Ritzel, Ritzekabnehmer, externe Schaltbox, neuer Griff, Rohloff Revolver und anderes Zeugs...  

Bei Interesse einfach ne Nachricht schreiben (gerne auch mit eurer Tel., dann melde ich mich gerne zurück).
Nur persönliche Abholung! 
Kein Versand.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2014)

ich habe noch neue Saint Beläge hier, die gebe ich für einen kleinen Obolus ab.
Ebenfalls habe ich noch eine SLX Hinterradbremse mit abgerochenem Hebel, ansonsten alles tutti.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich biete hier mein Cannondale Claymore

Kategorie: SuperEnduro (Enduro-Freerider)
Federweg Vorne 180mm-140mm (absenkbar), Hinten: 180-130mm (Remote)

Es heißt immer das eine Bike für alles gibts nicht; GIBTS DOCH! Und Fährt sich SUPER!
Der Hobel ist die absolute Trailrakete. Ich bin damit sowohl 40km Touren als auch im Bikepark gefahren.


Ich gebe das Bike nur schweren Herzens und nur aus einem einzigen Grund ab:
Es ist mir mit meinen 1,95m einfach zu klein. spät gemerkt, dann ignoriert und letztendlich doch eingesehen. Wenn Du so um die 175-185 bist sollte es genau passen.

Habe es mit viel Liebe aufgeaut, die Parts sprechen für sich:

Rahmen: Größe L, Alu, mattschwarz
Gabel: SR Suntour Durolux 180-140mm , 1.5"Schaft ,20mm Steckachse, getuned auf Ölschmierung
Dämpfer: Fox DYAD (Pullshock)
LRS: Hope HOOPS
Felgen 26" Stans ZTR Flow EX
Naben: Hope Pro Evo 2 Naben (blau)
Achsen: Hinten:142mm x 12mm , Vorne 20mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 3,5" V= Trailstar, H= Pacestar
Schläuche= Tubeless!
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XT Shimano XT
Bremsbeläge: Shimano XT sintered
Schaltwerk:SRAM X0 shortcage
Schalthebel:SRAM X7
Umwerfer: Shimao XT
Kurbel: SRAM X9 mit Bashguard , 2fach (36-22)
Kassette: Sram 10fach (glaube X9)
Kette: Shimano XT
Kefü: Shaman Commander
Pedale: Blackspire blau
Lenker: Raceface Atlas 0,5mm rise 785breit (ungekürzt)
Griffe: Oury , blaue Odi Klemmringe
Vorbau: Straitline Split Steerer 50mm blau
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Hope, blau
Sattel: Cannondale
Lager: Alle Neu im März 2013
Komplettgewicht 15,2kg (locker unter 15kg machbar)

Zubehört: Spezialdämpferpumpe, Schaltauge, BDA

Der Rahmen ist 2011 gekauft, keines der anderen Teile ist älter als 2 Jahre.
Genauere Infos auf Anfrage.

Fürs Einzatzgebiet übliche Krater im Lack sind vorhanden, Jedoch keine Dellen, Risse oder Beulen.
Cannondale gibt Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Gekauft , regelmäßig gewartet und getuned bei www.radstand-bielefeld.de

Begutachtung und Probefahrt möglich.
Kein Versand, Nur Abholung oder Treffen auf halber Strecke bei Fahrtkostenerstattung.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ore-superenduro/253984889-217-1068?ref=search


----------



## wolfi (29. Oktober 2014)

hi,
kleiner tip:
bearbeite dringend deinen ebay-kleinanzeigen kontakt.
ich würde niemals die adresse komplett (straße und hausnummer!!!) veröffentlichen!
denn: die welt ist schlecht.... habe ich leider selber erleben müssen!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2014)

Huhu.
Verkaufe einen Specialized Romin SL Sattel in 143er Breite.
Der Zustand ist super.
Für OWL'er gehe ich mit dem Kurs noch ein wenig runter.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/481240-specialized-romin-sl-in-143mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/481240-specialized-romin-sl-in-143mm


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2014)

das Claymore steht auch beim Fratzenbuch,-)


----------



## Amokles (30. Oktober 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> hi,
> kleiner tip:
> bearbeite dringend deinen ebay-kleinanzeigen kontakt.
> ich würde niemals die adresse komplett (straße und hausnummer!!!) veröffentlichen!
> ...




OOUUUH! Vielen Dank!


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Dezember 2014)

So Leute, ich überlege, ob ich meinen kürzlich aufgebauten Banshee Rune Rahmen wieder verkaufe.
Das Ding geht bergab wie Hölle, die neumodische Enduro-Geo ist für mich alten Sack aber doch etwas "too much" 
Das Bike wurde 3x gefahren, über einen Preis sollte man sich einig werden!
Ist momentan noch aufgebaut, kann also probegefahren werden.


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Dezember 2014)

Oh,  sehr schade


----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2014)

..................................................................................................................... 
.................... oder du hast Dich doch nochmal verliebt Ibis Mojo 160, in grün...........


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Dezember 2014)

Eher nicht!
3k€ finde ich für´s neue HD doch schon recht ambitioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2014)

das stimmt! Hast Du denn noch Dein 26er Mojo?


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, noch.
Wenn ich an WE Zeit habe, kommt er auch in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Dezember 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich überlege selbst gerade ob ich nochmal nen taffes Parkbike aufbaue,-)
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/511229-rocky-mountain-slayer-70-xl


Echt schickes Ding


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja und ich meine auch nur den Rahmen zum Aufbauen. Der Typ dem das gehört ist 202cm groß ,sieht man irgendwie an der Sattelstellung,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin, habe noch eine 350 x 2,75 Rock  shox Feder die ich nicht mehr brauche.

18€ inkl. Versand 



Gesendet von meinem G100W mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Dezember 2014)

Nabend,
um hier auch noch drauf aufmerksam zu machen...http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/502374


Gruß


----------



## Dennis32 (31. Dezember 2014)

Verkaufe komplette Avid X0 Bremsanlage mit 203 und 180 mm HS-1 Scheiben.
Leitungen 75 und 148 cm. 
Neue Beläge frisch befüllt.


----------



## Amokles (10. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Intresse an einem kompletten 650b Laufradsatz?

Felgen: MAVIC EN423 DISC 23C 27.5" 
Nabe vorn: FORMULA DC71 15mm 32H -
Nabe hinten: FORMULA DCL300 142x12mm 32H 

aus meinem Lapierre Spicy 527. Sind bloß 2  mal gefahren und wie neu

250€ würd ich haben wollen


----------



## bennZ37 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls etwas abzugeben:

- DT Swiss M1900 Spline Laufradsatz - http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-27-5
  Die Decals wurden enfernt.
*100€*

- Elixir 5 Bremsanlage komplett. Auf Wunsch auch mit Scheiben (1x200mm HS1, 1x 180mm HS1)
  Beläge sind vorne wie hinten neu. Leitungslängen müsste ich nachmessen falls Interesse besteht.
*100€*

Beides ca. 8 Monate alt und nur im letzten Sommer zum Einsatz gekommen. Beides relativ gut erhalten.
Standort Bielefeld City


----------



## criscross (25. Februar 2015)

VERKAUFT !

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/546454-mavic-crossmax-sx-lrs-26er


----------



## Vincy (28. März 2015)

verkauft


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2015)

verkauft


----------



## Amokles (14. April 2015)

Hi.
Ich biete hier meinen kaum gefahrenen Enduro Laufradsatz aus meinem im Demzember 2015 gekauften Bike.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen kompletten Satz bestehend aus
Vorderrad und Hinterrad.

Felgen: MAVIC EN423 DISC 23C 27.5" inkl. Mavic Felgenband
Naben: Vorne: FORMULA DC71 15mm 32H
Hinten: FORMULA DCL300 142x12mm 32H
Bremsscheibenaufnahme: 6Loch

Gewicht Vorderrad: 1060g
Hinterrad: 1160g

Bin die Räder nur wenige Kilometer zum testen gefahren und habe dann doch Carbon montiert. Es sind ein paar winzige Kratzer an der Außenseite vorhanden, ansonsten alles Tadellos.

Versand oder Abholung möglich.
Preis: 250,-€

Für Fotos bitte hier schauen http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ic+formula-27,5-/309465274-217-1062?ref=myads


----------



## Rafterman86 (16. April 2015)

Möchte noch wer nen Enduro kaufen? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/580538-carver-icb-03-m-neuer-rahmen


----------



## Synapse (26. April 2015)

Wegen Wechsel auf das kleinere Zwölfer biete ich ein *Pinion P1.18 Getriebe* an, komplett mit Drehgriff, Zügen, Zubehör, Besitznachweis und sämtlichen Unterlagen...

Das Getriebe stammt aus dem Jahr 2014, war an meinem Tout Terrain-Reiserad verbaut, hat 1000km gelaufen und ist optisch und funktional einwandfrei. 

Für die Vitrine ist das Ding zu schade - vielleicht findet sich also ein interessierter Rahmenbauer, oder jemand der vom Neuer oder Zwölfer auf das Größere umsteigen will. 

Kontakt bitte per PN, persönliche Abholung und Face-to-Face-Deal eindeutig bevorzugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdoc (27. April 2015)

Wir ziehen um und daher muss der Inhalt unseres Kellers ein wenig verkleinert werden:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...cs-9-wie-neu!!!/313660770-217-1068?ref=search

*VERKAUFT*


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2015)

verkauft


----------



## djmanny9125 (30. April 2015)




----------



## Synapse (10. Mai 2015)

*Nicht mehr melden: Das Baby hat einen neuen Besitzer  
*




Synapse schrieb:


> Wegen Wechsel auf das kleinere Zwölfer biete ich ein *Pinion P1.18 Getriebe* an, komplett mit Drehgriff, Zügen, Zubehör, Besitznachweis und sämtlichen Unterlagen...
> 
> Das Getriebe stammt aus dem Jahr 2014, war an meinem Tout Terrain-Reiserad verbaut, hat 1000km gelaufen und ist optisch und funktional einwandfrei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2015)

Smica 3D Forged Alu Sattelstütze 31,6mm x 350mm.
247g leicht.

13€. Abholung in Bielefeld (Mitte) oder nach Absprache auch in Steinheim.


----------



## cauw (25. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hätte ein Kinder BMX BASE 16 (16 Zoll) von Felt im Angebot. Mit dem einen oder anderem Kratzer, sonst tip top!
Für 50 € wechselt es den Besitzer.


----------



## Über (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

habe ein bischen was im Angebot.
Als da wären:

Sram X0 10-fach Schaltwerk, mittlerer Käfig, ca 600 km, vor ca. 2 Monaten neue Röllchen verbaut (1 altes war gerissen)  *VERKAUFT*

Sram X0 Trigger 2 x 10, Zustand top, ohne Schellen, ca 600 km   *VERKAUFT*

Sram X0 Umwerfer (2-fach), Directmount, Zug von Unten, ca 400 km   *VERKAUFT*

Sram XX Kassette, 11-36, ca 1800 km, nicht mehr ganz neu   *VERKAUFT*

Sram X0 9-fach Schaltwerk, Blackbox Carbon (mit den rot eloxierten Teilen) *VERKAUFT*
dazu passend
Sram X0 Trigger 3x9, rot Elox/ Carbon, inkl. roter Schellen,  Funktion wie am ersten Tag  *VERKAUFT*



Gruß
Über


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Juli 2015)

Rock Shox Kage RC anzugeben. 
Wurde als Übergang gekauft,  da der Service am Vivid air lange gedauert hat. 

Funktioniert für das Geld echt super,  ich vermisse aber die zweite Zugstufe. 
Gekauft für 186 Euro, max.  60 km bewegt.. Rechnung vom letzten Monat liegt auch bei.... 

216 EBL inkl 500 Feder 


Preis 150 Euro


----------



## stoppelhopper (18. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe heute die Garage aufgeräumt...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/627006-magura-marta
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/627000-mavic-ex-823-ust-tubeless-2-x-neu
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/626976-easton-havoc-35-carbon-800mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. August 2015)

Mahlzeit, 

Ich suche gut erhaltenen 26 HT Rahmen zum Aufbau. Benötigte Größe wäre S oder M , muss halt zu einer SL von 79 cm passen. 
Schnellspanner und/oder durchgängiges 1 1/8 Steuerrohr wäre kein Problem. Angepeilter Verwendungszweck ist das Ziehen eine Kinderanhängers. Darum wäre ne 180 discaufnahme von Vorteil.

Wer also noch was im Keller liegen hat darf sich gerne Heinke melden. 


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2015)

Hi rudi-ritzel,
ich hab noch ein Stevens 8S in Größe M in gutem Zustand. Bei Interesse gern PM.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## heuchler (11. August 2015)

Darf ich mich auch melden wenn Rudi kein Interesse hat?
Suche noch ein Einsteigerbike für einen Kumpel. Vielleicht wäre das ja was


----------



## rudi-ritzel (12. August 2015)

Sorry. Bin gerade erst darüber gestolpert. Tapatalk ist nicht mein Ding. 
Ist nicht ganz das was ich gesucht habe. Dank e trotzdem 


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## Dennis32 (27. August 2015)

Ich suche für meine Lyrik Coil ein Spring sleeve (nennt man das so?)
welches man zwischen Standrohr und Feder schiebt um das klappern zu reduzieren ... Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_Shot (28. August 2015)

Frag mal bei K+E nach Schrumpfschlauch in 35 mm Durchmesser. Da solltest Du fündig werden.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kannnix82 (23. September 2015)

Guten Tag erstmal,
habe am Wochenende ein Bike aufgebaut und bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist mir leider
direkt der Rahmen am Sitzrohr gebrochen. Rahmen war irgendein Taiwan Schrott wahrscheinlich. Marke war nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen.
Bike ist schon etwas älter ca 2004 wobei ich diverse Teile ersetzt habe.
Steuerrohr 1 1/8, Sattelstützendurchmesser 31,8. Gewünschte Rahmenhöhe zwischen 14 und 16 Zoll. 
Muss nicht unbedingt Dirt-Geometrie haben oder Hardtail sein.
Vielleicht habe ich hier ja etwas Glück und jemand hat noch einen passenden Rahmen zu verkaufen. Wäre um jegliche Hilfe sehr
dankbar. Vielen Dank im Voraus, kannnix.


----------



## poekelz (24. September 2015)

...die gewünschte Rahmengröße wäre schon eine durchaus wichtige Angabe!


----------



## Dennis32 (24. September 2015)

Rahmen schweißen lassen und für Sattelstütze wieder passend Aufreiben? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kannnix82 (24. September 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Rahmen schweißen lassen und für Sattelstütze wieder passend Aufreiben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk




Ich glaub da gibt es nicht mehr viel zu schweißen. Er wurde an der Stelle auch schon einmal geschweißt.
Die Qualität des Rahmens lässt sowieso zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## kannnix82 (24. September 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...die gewünschte Rahmengröße wäre schon eine durchaus wichtige Angabe!



Danke für den Tip. Habs editiert. Sollte zwischen 14-16 Zoll sein.


----------



## Über (29. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte Folgendes abzugeben:


26' *Specialized Enduro S-Works Carbon-Rahmen* in M, inkl. Fox RP23 Dämpfer mit ProPedal, Cane Creek Steuersatz (Carbonschale), Innenlager und Zubehör wie ISCG-Adapter, Ersatzschaltauge, Ersatzklips für Kabelführung und Steinschlagschutzfolie fürs Unterrohr, sämtliche Lager sind im Mai ausgetauscht worden, (Rahmen wurde von mir 2011 neu gekauft) *VERKAUFT*

*Kind Shock LEV* 30,9 mit 150mm Absenkung * VERKAUFT*

26' *e.thirteen TRS+ Laufradsatz* (Carbon-Nabenkörper, jetzt TRS Race genannt), 32-Loch-Ausführung, inkl. viel Zubehör wie Ersatzspeichen, zwei Satz Ersatzlager, 10-fach UND XD-Freilaufkörper, passend für 9x135 Schnellspanner, 12x135, 12x142// VR: 15mm und 20mm, Reverse Schnellspannachse fürs HR um 12x135 in 10mm Rahmen fahren zu können. *VERKAUFT*
26'* Continental *diverse Reifen, teils neu, 4x TrailKing in 2,4 - 2x TrailKing in 2,2 - 1x XKing 2,4 *VERKAUFT*

Rad ist noch aufgebaut und kann gerne besichtigt und zur Probe gefahren werden
*


 *

Weitere Fotos folgen

Gruß
Über


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2015)

Hallo.
Ich verkaufe einen 26 Zoll Laufradsatz.
Es geht dabei um DT Swiss 240s-Naben + ZTR Flow EX-Felgen.
Vorne sind 15mm bzw. 20mm möglich, hinten habe ich Adapter für 135mm bzw. 142mm.
300 Euro.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.
Heute Abend kommen die Teile in den Bikemarkt und auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (30. September 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich verkaufe einen Laufradsatz.
> Es geht dabei um DT Swiss 240s-Naben + ZTR Flow EX-Felgen.
> Vorne sind 15mm bzw. 20mm möglich, hinten habe ich Adapter für 135mm bzw. 142mm.
> ...



29er ?!


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2015)

26er


----------



## Dennis32 (15. Oktober 2015)

Suche ne blaue Boxxer Feder! 

Und habe eine gelbe abzugeben....

Mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube, ich hab ne Feder für dich. Muss ich aber erstmal checken. Ich melde mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Oktober 2015)

Super! 
Erstaunlicher weise ist der sag mit der gelben soften feder und 35% garnicht so verkehrt,  vielleicht reicbt auch eine rote.... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2015)

Doch nicht, Feder ist schwarz.  Hatte blau in Erinnerung.  Die rote ist ja die normale mit der die Gabel ausgeliefert wird?  Gelb ist nochmal weicher. Krass, dass du damit klar kommst.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Oktober 2015)

Auf der Gabel steht auch soft,  und es ist eine gelbe drin! 

Mit 2 von diesen scheiben um die Vorspannung zu erhöhen komme ich auf 35% dag im stehen. 

Ist mir auch ein Rätsel wie das mit meinen 96 kg kompatibel ist 

Mal sehen wie oft sie bei der ersten Testfahrt durch scheppert. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du testen möchtest, kannst du die schwarze leihweise haben. Mir hat sie bei ähnlichem Gewicht gut gepasst. Mag es aber ein bisschen straffer...


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Oktober 2015)

Habe für meine lyrik ne schwarze und ne blaue. 
Fahre die blaue lieber. 
Ich besorg mor erstmal ne rote. 
Aber danke! 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2015)

Oki.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2015)

mein Noch 29 Traibike






Nur Rahmen  geht für 200€ weg


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2015)

Geometrie wäre ja noch interessant.

Ist das der 23er?

Kann man die Geometrie von dieser Seite übernehmen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...9-race-rahmen-green-n-black-233905/wg_id-7327


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (21. November 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> mein Noch 29 Traibike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ist der noch zu haben?


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2015)

@Amokles

ja
[URL]http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/688733-cube-ams-29-120-trailbike-[/URL]


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2015)

Tipp: habe ganz gutes  Angebot  für Trailbike Interessierte 29 Freunde gesehen!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...9-in-m-rahmen-oder-auch-komplett-fast-wie-neu


----------



## Danimal (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche jetzt definitiv Platz im Keller, daher müssen folgende Räder weg. Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir einfach ne PM für die Details. Ab nächster Woche sind die Dinger dann auch offiziell im Bikemarkt... wobei ich mich natürlich über eine regionale Weiterverwendung freuen würde 

SUNN Revolt Stahl-Softtail mit Obsys Luftgabel, fahrbereit mit durchschnittlichem Restekram bestückt. Schicker Retrobock
GT Zaskar LE, 1996, ball burnished, 18", German:a Kilo mit Luftdämpfer, Hügi-Naben, BB7 vorne, Avid V-Brakes hinten, Tune Stütze, Flite, 3x9, Nokon Züge, Syncros Vorbau
Scott AFD Team Rennrad 52cm (ziemlich leichter Alurahmen), Carbongabel, Shimano 105, Ritchey Laufräder
Cannondale R500 CAAD4 Rennrad (48er), Tiagra, kaum gefahren (Frau ist dann doch eher MTB gefahren  )
Alle Böcke sind natürlich voll funktionsfähig, inklusive der Verschleißteile. Ja, ein Zaskar verkauft man eigentlich nicht, weiss ich auch. Ich bin aber keiner, der sich Räder in die Vitrine stellt und vielleicht hat ja jemand anders eine Sammel-Leidenschaft und viel Platz.

EDIT: Die beiden Renner sind weg. GT (im Bikemarkt) und SUNN sind noch zu haben.

Attacke!
Dan


----------



## poekelz (7. Dezember 2015)

...das Zaskar hört sich ja echt pornös an, poste bitte mal Bilder.

Und nein, ich werde es nicht kaufen (nur gucken, nicht anfassen), weil bei noch mehr Rädern krieg ich zuhause die Papiere.


----------



## Danimal (7. Dezember 2015)

Hahahaha, jau, ich mache am Wochenende eh Bilder. Will die Kiste vorher noch ein wenig polieren . Das Problem kenne ich!
Edit: In meinen Fotos ist ein Bild vom Zaskar, allerdings noch von einer German:a mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Da ist jetzt ein Airforce-Luftdämpfer drin. Und die Hörner sind ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

habe zwei Öhlins STX22 Luftdämpfer abzugeben.
Haben beide die Specialized-Aufnahme.



 



Ein Dämpfer war nur montiert und ist ungefahren: VB 560,-€ VERKAUFT
Der andere Dämpfer hat ca 80 Tour-Km auf dem Buckel, ist also auch neu: VB 530,-€ VERKAUFT

Versand wäre inklusive.

Gruß
Über


----------



## Juergen1963 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich verkaufe ein Zesty 329 TR, Model 2014 gekauft 01.2015 orginal Rechnung gibts dazu. 
Das Bike wurde eher wenig genutzt und war vor kurzen mochmal zum Service.
Zustand ist bis auf die größeren Scheiben (203 / 180) und Ergon Griffe Serie. 
Über den SQLap Sattel und die Pedale kann man reden, Preislich hätte ich mir 1600€ vorgestellt.
Ich suche auch Ersatz in Form eines gut gepflegten 26er Touren Fullys mit 150mm Federweg
Zesty 414 / 314 / 214  Spicy 416 / 316 / 216 oder vergleichbares.
Framekit würde ich auch nehmen, tausch mit Wertausgleich wäre auch ok.
Über die Feiertage bin ich allerdings nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Akimsson (30. Januar 2016)

Hi,

so wie angekündigt habe ich zwei Shimano SLX Bremsscheiben SM-RT 66 abzugeben. Bei Abholung oder Treffen an einem neutralen Ort jeweils für einen Zehner. Bin z.B. zwei Mal täglich am Bahnhof in Bielefeld und Gütersloh. Die Scheiben sind neu und ungefahren, waren aber kurzzeitig mal montiert. Es ist dann doch eine andere Bremsanlage geworden und nun sind sie übrig. Bei Interesse einfach 'ne PN. Sind sonst auch bei ebay Kleinanzeigen drin.

VG Andre

Edit: 203 mm und 180 mm


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2016)

Die gibt's für 11,90 € neu mit Schrauben im Netz.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Akimsson (30. Januar 2016)

Na, dann kannst du ja immerhin fast vier Euro sparen, wenn du beide Scheiben bei mir kaufst und Versand musst du auch nicht zahlen  Aber danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2016)

12 Schrauben kosten 4 €


----------



## Akimsson (30. Januar 2016)

Weißt du, die Schrauben würde ich auch noch dazupacken und wenn du jetzt noch bedenkst, dass du auch nur die 160 mm Scheibe zu dem von dir gegoogelten Preis erhältst, dann würde sich auch das wieder relativieren. Sei's drum, du musst sie ja nicht kaufen. Ist der Reesberg zwischenzeitlich irgendwie in Lippe eingemeindet worden?


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2016)

Refugees  welcome!


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Januar 2016)

@kris. ich hab in Lippe doch so Angst vor den Autofahrern... Sonst natürlich sehr gerne... 

Ansonsten blieb ja nur die Annahme einer 160 Scheibe. Gab ja zunächst keine genauere Angabe. Da ich mir aber justamente  genau DIESE Scheibe (180) jekooft habe, brauchte ich nicht zu googeln. Also @Akimsson nicht gleich hochgehen. Wie gesagt VIEL ERFOLG.


----------



## Akimsson (31. Januar 2016)

Ausgehend von der Überlegung, dass man auch nicht über den Trödelmarkt läuft und dort allen erzählt, dass es das Kaffeeservice im Internet fast genauso günstig gibt, fand ich deinen Post einfach wenig hilfreich @chucki_bo 

Aber passt schon. Sollte eigentlich auch nicht so hochgegangen rüber kommen. Von daher nichts für ungut.

So und nachdem ich jetzt weiß, dass der von mir aufgerufene Preis völlig astronomisch ist, bin ich selbstverständlich bereit über Selbigen bei Interesse nochmal zu verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (1. Februar 2016)

Im April soll das ICB2 kommen, daher muss das Banshee leider gehen:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/725925-banshee-rune


----------



## the_Shot (13. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein Vivid...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/731905-rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-240x76

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Februar 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Vivid...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/731905-rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-240x76
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Was hast Du dir den Alternativ ins 601 gebaut?


----------



## the_Shot (14. Februar 2016)

Nen Monarch Plus HV in 222mm Einbaulänge zusätzlich nen langen Dämpferschlitten. Hab jetzt nur noch 165 mm Federweg am Heck, dafür ists aber deutlich vortriebsstärker.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (16. Februar 2016)

Leute, schnief, mein..., schnief, 96er Zaskar muss... (ringe um Fassung) jetzt doch gehen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/724553-gt-1996er-zaskar-le-19-zoll-ball-burnished-preis-update

Nicht über die komische Sattelneigung wundern, habe den Flite gerade erst wieder drauf geschraubt und noch nicht justiert.


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2016)

Ich verkaufe, wegen Rahmenwechsel,  einen  so gut wie neuen Cane Creek Air CS in 222mm; mit Originalrechnung und Garantie. Ich benötige nun ein anderes Maß Bitte PN!



*bereits verkauft!*


----------



## the_Shot (16. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute, hier geht's zu meiner Lyrik...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/733945-rock-shox-lyrik-rc2-dh-solo-air-mit-tuning


----------



## Mountain77 (12. April 2016)

Braucht noch jemand einen Hope V2 Bremssattel?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/762399-hope-bremssattel-v2


----------



## Stubenkueken (19. April 2016)

Ich verkaufe: Sram Guide RSC 2016 (Black) inkl Scheiben und Beläge ( Neu, 0km, aus Neubike) preis vhb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (17. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand intresse?
2x10 raceface kurbel 22x36, xt kassette 11-36, 2x slx shifter, slx umwerfer, xt kette, I züge, hüllen. Außerdem michelin reifen wild gripper und wild rocker, beide 27,5x2.35. Mavic en 423 laufräder auch 27.5 inkl felgenband antrieb einzeln: 120€, reifen zusammen 35€, laufräder 100€. Alles zusammen 220€


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2016)

*! Verkauft !*


Verkaufe meinen nagelneuen  Rocky Mountain Instinct MSL 29 Carbon Rahmen , 1500,-€, 47 cm -Large !!!
Falsche Größe , brauche XL.

Oder  auch Komplettbike für 2499,-€ .	Farbe ist Melburne Rot Matt mit türkisfarbenem Schriftzug.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Instinct ist das perfekte Trailbike für das endlose Singletrail-fahren. Leicht, steif und komfortabel und dank Ride-9 Verstellung individuell auf das eigene Fahrkönnen und die eigene Fahrweise anpassbar.

*Highlights*

29" Carbon Trailbike
Ride9 Geometrieverstellung
130mm Federweg
Fox Fahrwerk
*Spezifikation*

*Rahmen*
SMOOTHWALL™ Carbon Front Triangle. FORM™ 7005 Series Custom Hydroformed Rear Triangle. ABC™ Pivots. Tapered Head Tube. Press Fit BB. Internal Cable Routing. ISCG05 Tabs. RIDE-9™ Adjustable Geometry + Suspension Rate
*Gabel*
Fox 32 Float 29 130 CTD. 130mm. Rebound / Climb (Lockout) - Trail (Compression) - Descend (Open) Settings / 15mm Axle / Tapered Steerer
*Dämpfer*
Fox Float CTD Custom Race Valved. SmoothLink™ Design 130mm. Rebound / Climb (Lockout) - Trail (ProPedal) - Descend (Open) Settings / Adjustable Suspension Rate
*Schaltwerk*
Sram X9 Type 2 All Mountain 10spd
*Umwerfer*
Sram X7 S3 Direct Mount 2x10spd
*Schalthebel*
Sram X7 Triggers 2x10spd
*Kette*
Shimano HG54 10spd
*Kurbelsatz*
Race Face Evolve 170-175mm Bash/36/22T 2x10spd
*Kassette*
Shimano HG50 11-36T 10spd
*Innenlager*
Race Face Press Fit Team XC
*Bremsen*
Shimano SLX Hydraulic Disc 180mm
*Bremshebel*
Shimano SLX
*Felgen*
Wheeltech Helix TR27 Tubeless Compatible by SUNringlé
*Vorderradnabe*
Shimano SLX / Centerlock / 32H / 15mm Axle
*Hinterradnabe*
Shimano SLX / Centerlock / 32H / 12 x 142mm Axle
*Speichen*
DT Swiss Competition
*Bereifung*
Maxxis F: Ardent EXO Folding 29" x 2.4" R: Ikon EXO Folding 29" x 2.35"
*Steuersatz*
Cane Creek Fifteen Series: IS42mm Top / IS52mm Bottom Tapered
*Lenker*
Race Face Evolve 1/2 Rise Ø31.8mm x 750mm x 9° Sweep
*Vorbau*
Race Face 6° x 60-80mm
*Griffe*
Rocky Mountain Lock On XC
*Sattel*
WTB Volt Race
*Sattelstütze*
X Fusion HiLo Strate 30.9mm x 420mm
*Pedale*
ohne
*Modelljahr*
2015
weiterführende Informationen:
 www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct/2015#/models/instinct-950-msl 
Irrtümer in Bild und Text und Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten.


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2016)

siehe oben bitte nur PN !


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2016)

... falscher Thread ...


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Juni 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/792619-liteville-301-mk9-mit-qia-hebel-und-monarch-debon-air

Gut erhaltener Rahmen abzugeben.


----------



## poekelz (9. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand evtl. ne Tune Kong X12 Hinterradnabe rumliegen? Ich meine heute geschrottet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (9. Oktober 2016)

SQ Lab 611 13cm, 66 € VB
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Juergen1963 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich suche ein LR 26 Zoll 20x100 für die Winterspikes. Ich möchte die vorne nicht permanent fahren aber schnell wechseln können.
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand was brauchbares rumliegen.


----------



## kris. (30. Dezember 2016)

ich hab noch einen 26er lrs im keller. allerdings würde ich den lieber komplett abgeben. 
trotzdem interessant?


----------



## Juergen1963 (30. Dezember 2016)

ich nehme auch einen kompletten LRS wenn das preislich past. 
Wobei ich einen Tippfehler habe ich brauche 20x110.


----------



## kris. (30. Dezember 2016)

Ach verdammt, ich doof. Hab die 20 überlesen, der LRS ist QR 9...


----------



## Stubenkueken (31. Dezember 2016)

Einmal bitte kaufen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/862997-trek-slash-7-2013-jetzt-neue-reifen-reverb-service


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2017)

Mattoc zu verkaufen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/905708-manitou-mattoc-pro-27-5-schwarz-160mm-215mm-schaft


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Februar 2017)

Ich suche nen Lenker mit rise bis 35mm Länge ab 720mm aufwärts. Und einen Vorbau dafür. So kurz wie geht. Darf auch gern alt und zerschossen sein. Ist für das citybike


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Februar 2017)

Hätte Vorbau und Lenker abzugeben... 

Der weiße Aufdruck vom Lenker wurde mittlerweile entfernt. 



Mobil gesendet


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Februar 2017)

Top. Wat willst du dafür sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (1. März 2017)

Hast pn. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## CicliB (13. März 2017)

Meine eierlegende Wollmichsau sucht ein neues Zuhause[emoji28]: Cannondale Jekyll "XT" | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de - http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/920504-cannondale-jekyll-xt


----------



## Mountain77 (24. März 2017)

Zuverlässige Suntour Durolux abzugeben:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/926284-suntour-durolux-sf11-tad-rc2-120-160-mm-26-205mm-schaft


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2017)

Ich habe noch ein leicht gebrauchtes paar 2ü16/17er SRAM Guide RS liegen. Scheiben inklusive. Reich werden möchte ich damit nicht. 
Bei Interesse PN 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Akimsson (20. September 2017)

Servus,

ich habe eine Magura MT4 über. Wurde nur ein paar Mal gefahren. Habe festgestellt, dass der Mix aus MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten mir persönlich nicht taugt. Leitung ist gekürzt; wurde unterhalb des Oberrohrs verlegt, sodass falls eine Verlegung am Unterrohr geplant ist, die Angelegenheit u.U. etwas knapp werden könnte.

Für 25 € würde ich mich vorbehaltlos von dem Teil trennen. Bei Interesse schreibt mit eine PN. Ideal wäre Abholung in Gütersloh oder Bielefeld.


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2017)

Verkaufe meine Hope Tech M4 Bremse. Mehr Infos hier

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...m4a-203-183-4-kolben-bremsen-im-guten-zustand

Preis: 190€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amokles (1. November 2017)

Verkaufe mein Spicy 27,5'' XL
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1020563-lapierre-spicy-alu


----------



## Mountain77 (12. November 2017)

...


----------



## Kruko (18. November 2017)

Kruko schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine Hope Tech M4 Bremse. Mehr Infos hier
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...m4a-203-183-4-kolben-bremsen-im-guten-zustand
> 
> ...


ist verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (12. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute, ich verkaufe immernoch mein Spicy. Falls jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt immer ran 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1020563-lapierre-spicy-alu


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Dezember 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1039735-manitou-mattoc-dorado-air-160mm-215mm-schaft
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1025603-syntace-vector-12-grad-mit-plugs-31-8-640mm
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/en/article/1040267-hope-bremssattel-werkzeug-und-dichtungsset-m4


----------



## DaCrazyP (21. Dezember 2017)

Falls jemand nicht im Dunkeln stehen möchte: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1009562-niteye-b20


----------



## agadir (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
verkaufe ein Stevens Glide ES 2014:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1078884-stevens-glide-es-custom-18-2014
(am Preis geht noch was ..)
Stephan


----------



## Über (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

zum Verkauf steht das leider zu klein gewordene Fatbike meiner Tochter:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1085664-specialized-fatboy-20

Gruß
Über


----------



## balder (10. April 2018)

Verkaufe mein treues BigHit.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/specialized-bighit-fsr-downhill-unikat/847760245-217-1071?utm_source=whatsapp&utm_mandroid
ocial&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Und meinen YT TUES 2.0 LTD WORLDCUP RAHMEN Größe M 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...social&utm_campaign=c&utm_content=app_android


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (16. April 2018)

Biete wegen Rahmenwechsel meinen Canyon Torque FRX ROCKZONE Rahmen zum Verkauf an.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (28. April 2018)

Die kleene wird immer größer... 
Laufrad an Nachwuchsbikerinnen abzugeben... 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## dirkd (16. Juni 2018)

Moin, 
ich habe noch einen großen Karton zur Verpackung eines montierten Fahrrades. Lediglich der Lenker muss quergestellt werden.Wer also eine Fahrradverpackung braucht, kann diesen Karton unentgeltlich bei mir in Dt abholen.
Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Hradani (26. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute,

biete mein Cannondal Trigger 29 aus 2014 Rahmengröße XL zum Verkauf an:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tb-mountainbike-groesse-xl/905779569-217-1795

Grüße


----------



## half-devil333 (26. Juli 2018)

Verkaufe meinen Orange Alpine 6 Rahmen in Größe M:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1148153-orange-alpine-6-m-2017-fox-float-x-evol


----------



## cauw (19. November 2020)

Verkaufe zwei Fullface Helme je 20 Euro

Bell : https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bell-mtb-enduro-downhill-helm/1574639092-230-1762

ONeal : https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/o-neal-mtb-enduro-downhill-helm/1574628581-230-1762


----------

